# OFFICIEL- Precommande iPhone 6



## ledu26 (13 Septembre 2014)

Comme chaque année, faisons un petit topic sur la precommande de notre nouveau bidule

Pour ma part, ce sera l'iPhone 6 plus 64go Or. 

Comme sur l'Apple Store, mail de confirmation reçu à 9h36. 

Changement de statut hier soir, 




et vous ? Apple Store ? Operateurs ? ou plutôt vendredi 19 au matin ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

Commande chez Orange iPhone 6 gris sidéral


----------



## ledu26 (13 Septembre 2014)

Sur internet ? Il annonce la livraison Vendredi pro ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Sur internet ? Il annonce la livraison Vendredi pro ?



Oui sur internet , en regardant ce matin ,il annonce une expédition mercredi 17 donc je pense être livré le 19


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2014)

j'ai fait craquer ma carte bleue pour un iPhone 6 128G en noir.  en remplacement d'un iPhone 4 (acheté à l'époque à sa sortie !).


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> j'ai fait craquer ma carte bleue pour un iPhone 6 128G en noir.  en remplacement d'un iPhone 4 (acheté à l'époque à sa sortie !).



Acheté chez Apple ?


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Acheté chez Apple ?



non, du tout, chez Sosh. Je suis en mode "Boitier Nu" à régler en plusieurs fois.


ceci-dit, je m'interroge, on reçoit les nouveaux iPhone avec iOS 7 ou iOS 8 ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> non, du tout, chez Sosh. Je suis en mode "Boitier Nu" à régler en plusieurs fois.
> 
> 
> ceci-dit, je m'interroge, on reçoit les nouveaux iPhone avec iOS 7 ou iOS 8 ?



La note dois être salée ?? 

en iOs 8 je pense


----------



## ledu26 (13 Septembre 2014)

C'est vrai que c'est intéressant le fait que Sosh propose le paiement en plusieurs fois


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est intéressant le fait que Sosh propose le paiement en plusieurs fois



Oui car au prix de la bête


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> La note dois être salée ??



elle l'est bien moins, à la longue que de souscrire à des abonnements à 50 ou 100 euros !



jura39200 a dit:


> en iOs 8 je pense



Alors, ce serait tout de même étonnant, avoir iOS 8 avant tout le monde !?


----------



## yngve (13 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> elle l'est bien moins, à la longue que de souscrire à des abonnements à 50 ou 100 euros !
> 
> 
> 
> Alors, ce serait tout de même étonnant, avoir iOS 8 avant tout le monde !?



iOS 8 c'est le 17 et la livraison des iPhones 6 c'est vendredi 19 : donc vous n'aurez rien avant tout le monde.


----------



## sw38 (13 Septembre 2014)

Durant la conférence il a été dit que l'iPhone 6 aurait de base iOS 8.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> elle l'est bien moins, à la longue que de souscrire à des abonnements à 50 ou 100 euros !
> 
> 
> 
> Alors, ce serait tout de même étonnant, avoir iOS 8 avant tout le monde !?




Pas certains , car une étude montre que Sosh n'est pas le mieux placer 







[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## tech-devil (13 Septembre 2014)

Moi, je l'ai commandé chez Boulanger, retrait en magasin. J'habite la Belgique et je le voulais le jour de sa sortie.

Mais... mauvaise nouvelle. Message de boulanger me disant qu'une erreur avait été commise et que la date de livraison pour les modèles 64 Go seraient livrés le 26 au lieu du 19. Seul les 16 Go seront honorés. Fantastique hein?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

tech-devil a dit:


> Moi, je l'ai commandé chez Boulanger, retrait en magasin. J'habite la Belgique et je le voulais le jour de sa sortie.
> 
> Mais... mauvaise nouvelle. Message de boulanger me disant qu'une erreur avait été commise et que la date de livraison pour les modèles 64 Go seraient livrés le 26 au lieu du 19. Seul les 16 Go seront honorés. Fantastique hein?



La Belgique n'a pas  le meme système que la France , je pense que vous n'avez pas le meme système que nous pour le renouvellement de forfait 

Salutations


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2014)

Sauf qu'il est illisible ce graphique !? C'est quoi le prix des mensualités dont ils parlent et le prix exacte des téléphones à l'achat !? 

Je crois savoir assez bien compter pour savoir que je dépenserai moins à cette occasion. Les abonnement de 2ans avec Orange à 60 euros par mois, j'ai connu et ça m'a coûté une blinde en comparaison de mon utilisation réelle.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

regardez içi

Ressortez vos calculettes


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> regardez içi
> 
> Ressortez vos calculettes




bien sûr, c'est aussi illisible et incomplet qu'un manuel d'avion de chasse. 
Mais merci pour ton conseil.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> bien sûr, c'est aussi illisible et incomplet qu'un manuel d'avion de chasse.
> Mais merci pour ton conseil.



illisible? je ne comprend pas


----------



## superseb (14 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> illisible? je ne comprend pas



sérieusement, pour qu'un comparatif soit crédible, il faut une base, une équation sur lequel repose la question. Or là, c'est tout et n'importe quoi réuni dans le même sac.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> sérieusement, pour qu'un comparatif soit crédible, il faut une base, une équation sur lequel repose la question. Or là, c'est tout et n'importe quoi réuni dans le même sac.



Si tu le dis


----------



## superseb (14 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Si tu le dis



Je te le dis


----------



## jabond (14 Septembre 2014)

Salut
pour moi c'est un Iphone 6 plus sidéral 128 Go en pré-commande chez Free, paiement en 4 fois sans frais


----------



## djackhouse (14 Septembre 2014)

iPhone 6 gris sidéral 128Go chez Orange renouvellement 24 mois. 569&#8364;... gasp :-p


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, j'ai pré-commandé l'iPhone 6 4.7 en 64GB gris sidéral sur l'Apple Store français vendredi matin, dès son ouverture aux alentours de 9h40 ! Prévue pour le 19, j'espère le recevoir le 18 (comme beaucoup j'imagine...)

Pourquoi le 4.7, et bien, très bonne question, jusqu'à jeudi soir, je voulais le 5.5... Mais j'ai finalement opté pour le 4.7 car je possède déjà un iPad, donc l'iPhone reste mon téléphone, et non un hybride (tout comme je n'aime pas l'hybride PC/Tablette, je n'aime pas l'hybride téléphone/tablette... A chaque appareil sa fonction)
Donc le 4.7 me parait déjà assez, surtout qu'il est plus grand déjà que l'iPhone 5/5S, qui me convenait très bien. Avec une Apple Watch combinée, le plus grand écran ne me dérange pas trop, ce n'est que du confort ajouté pour la lecture de site, de vidéos, etc, et l'Apple Watch pour les choses rapides, mais jusqu'en janvier, je ne me voyais pas utiliser un écran géant. ^^(et ça m'a fait économisé 100).


----------



## julien1223 (14 Septembre 2014)

jabond a dit:


> Salut
> pour moi c'est un Iphone 6 plus sidéral 128 Go en pré-commande chez Free, paiement en 4 fois sans frais



Moi Iphone 6 Argent 128go commandé chez free comme toi, as-tu reçu ce mail?

"Votre commande vous sera adressée dans un délai maximum de 5 jours.

Pour les précommandes, les produits  seront adressés dans les 5 jours
suivant la date de fin de la période de précommande."

Du coup pas sur du tout de l'avoir le 19...?


----------



## zeusII (14 Septembre 2014)

Perso je suis un peu deg, au moment de l'ouverture de l'Apple Store pour les pré commandes, j'ai hésité ne serait ce qu'une minute concernant la couleur de mon 6 Plus 64Go, pour finalement le prendre en Or (ce que j'avais décidé au départ lol).

Du coup pour une minute d'hésitation, la livraison se fera que le 29, je suis deg !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous, ça fait un bail que je n'ai plus écrit sur ce fofo alors ça fait plaisir que ça soit pour ça ! 

Je vois que déjà pas mal de vous ont commandé leur 6, ou 6+ c'est super ! 
Je me joins à la grande famille des néo-possesseurs d'iPhone nouvelle génération ! 

Comme me l'indique SFR, mon 6+ 64Go gris sidéral m'attend déjà !


----------



## Ralph_ (14 Septembre 2014)

L'Apple store n'ouvrant pas vendredi matin, je suis allé pré commander mon 6 gris sidéral 64 à la FNAC. Au moment de la réouverture du store, je me suis dit que j allais en commander un autre au cas ou. Cette idée a été la meilleure car hier matin je vois que ma commande qui était en expédition à partir du 19 a la FNAC est passée en expédition de le 26!

J'ai donc annulé ma commande à la FNAC, et garder celle de l'AS qui me garantit une livraison le 19!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> L'Apple store n'ouvrant pas vendredi matin, je suis allé pré commander mon 6 gris sidéral 64 à la FNAC. Au moment de la réouverture du store, je me suis dit que j allais en commander un autre au cas ou. Cette idée a été la meilleure car hier matin je vois que ma commande qui était en expédition à partir du 19 a la FNAC est passée en expédition de le 26!
> 
> J'ai donc annulé ma commande à la FNAC, et garder celle de l'AS qui me garantit une livraison le 19!



Fermer vendredi matin


----------



## sangoke (14 Septembre 2014)

Jai commandé un iPhone 6 gris sidéral 64Go le 19 à 20h40 chez free mais ça me paraît bizarre car c'est le seul site à avoir tous les modèles soit disant en stock et avec marqué "livraison à partir du 19 septembre".

Tous les modèles sont encore sélectionnables à l'heure actuelle donc je pense qu'ils acceptent toutes le commandes et qu'ils les envoient qu'une fois qu'ils les ont à nouveau donc je ne pense pas l'avoir le 19 du coup c'est vraiment nul leur système.

Si quelqu'un peut me confirmer cela


----------



## jlvande (14 Septembre 2014)

iPhone 6 - 4,7" - 64 Go reçu ce matin.


----------



## Maxoubx (14 Septembre 2014)

jlvande a dit:


> iPhone 6 - 4,7" - 64 Go reçu ce matin.



Genre ...
Surtout qu'on est dimanche ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Genre ...
> Surtout qu'on est dimanche ..




Ouep. Surtout que deux jours c'est rapide vu la demande qu'il y a


----------



## bibyfok (14 Septembre 2014)

jlvande a dit:


> iPhone 6 - 4,7" - 64 Go reçu ce matin.


----------



## Superlussa (14 Septembre 2014)

jlvande a dit:


> iPhone 6 - 4,7" - 64 Go reçu ce matin.



Moi je l'ai reçu avant hier


Blague à part iPhone 6 plus 128 go (ça fait mal â la cb) commandé vendredi matin sur le store
Statut : préparation de l'expédition


Est ce déjà arrivé que certain le reçoive avant la date de sortie officiel?
À mon avis Apple s'est arranger avec les transporteurs pour une date minimum de livraison... Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## bibyfok (14 Septembre 2014)

Superlussa a dit:


> Moi je l'ai reçu avant hier
> 
> 
> Blague à part iPhone 6 plus 128 go (ça fait mal â la cb) commandé vendredi matin sur le store
> ...



Ils demandent aux transporteurs de les mettre "on hold" jusqu'au 19, mais avec la quantité de colis qui transitent, certains les reçoivent avant!...

Moi ca n'a pas bougé:

Articles en cours de traitement  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2014)

Superlussa a dit:


> Moi je l'ai reçu avant hier
> 
> 
> Blague à part iPhone 6 plus 128 go (ça fait mal â la cb) commandé vendredi matin sur le store
> ...



Je passe sur l'ineptie de l'autre énergumène avec son iPhone reçu un dimanche matin en période de précommande par millions, et je réponds à ce qui a de l'intérêt: oui c'est déjà arrivé, mais pas par Apple, par la FNAC et aussi et surtout par Darty et Boulanger ou même Carrefour dans mes souvenirs ! 

Si quelqu'un a des infos sur les stocks de SFR je suis preneur. Je sais plus à quelle heure les pré-commandes ont ouvert mais j'ai été assez rapide, du coup vu le message du service SFR j'ai bon espoir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je passe sur l'ineptie de l'autre énergumène avec son iPhone reçu un dimanche matin en période de précommande par millions, et je réponds à ce qui a de l'intérêt: oui c'est déjà arrivé, mais pas par Apple, par la FNAC et aussi et surtout par Darty et Boulanger ou même Carrefour dans mes souvenirs !
> 
> Si quelqu'un a des infos sur les stocks de SFR je suis preneur. Je sais plus à quelle heure les pré-commandes ont ouvert mais j'ai été assez rapide, du coup vu le message du service SFR j'ai bon espoir !



Ah, moi j'ai un camarade de ma promo qui m'a dit que quand il avait commandé son iPhone 5 sur l'Apple Store, il l'avait reçu en avance d'un jour...


----------



## Sid1968 (14 Septembre 2014)

Commande chez Apple et FNAC celle d Apple et en préparation pour l'expédition depuis hier. 
Celle de la FNAC expédition le 18/09 pour réception le 19/09


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Ah, moi j'ai un camarade de ma promo qui m'a dit que quand il avait commandé son iPhone 5 sur l'Apple Store, il l'avait reçu en avance d'un jour...



Maintenant que tu le dis il me semble avoir vu passer des articles sur ça sur MacG effectivement! Autant pour moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Maintenant que tu le dis il me semble avoir vu passer des articles sur ça sur MacG effectivement! Autant pour moi.



*Au temps pour moi* ;-)

Moi, je continue d'espérer de l'avoir jeudi au fond de moi, mais il traine en préparation d'expédition depuis vendredi soir...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> *Au temps pour moi* ;-)
> 
> Moi, je continue d'espérer de l'avoir jeudi au fond de moi, mais il traine en préparation d'expédition depuis vendredi soir...



De un, j'ai plusieurs diplômes de français à mon actif et de deux, rien ne m'énerve davantage que d'être corrigé sur quelque chose de juste. Renseigne toi, on dit les deux, ou comme j'aime emprunter la citation, l'un ou l'autre se dit ou se disent. 

Après concernant ton statut, j'ai envie de te dire que c'est normal, puisque le dimanche ils n'actualisent pas les status de commandes ! 
Demain, 8h, peut être une bonne surprise !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> De un, j'ai plusieurs diplômes de français à mon actif et de deux, rien ne m'énerve davantage que d'être corrigé sur quelque chose de juste. Renseigne toi, on dit les deux, ou comme j'aime emprunter la citation, l'un ou l'autre se dit ou se disent.
> 
> Après concernant ton statut, j'ai envie de te dire que c'est normal, puisque le dimanche ils n'actualisent pas les status de commandes !
> Demain, 8h, peut être une bonne surprise !



D'accord, "autant" pour moi alors.  ;-)

Espérons. Demain à 8h, c'est cours d'informatique ! Donc j'aurais accès à internet ! ;D

EDIT : @Macuserman : J'ai effectivement fait des recherches sur cette expression, adorant la culture.
Je suis tombé sur le site "langue-fr.net", qui explique que l'expression "autant pour moi" est une ellipse, car elle vient de "C'est autant pour moi."
Donc en effet, elle est juste, mais simplement considérée fausse par l'académie française, car elle n'a pas de raison d'être, alors que l'expression "au temps pour moi" serait liée à une expression militaire.


----------



## Superlussa (14 Septembre 2014)

Pour info
J'ai eu mon iPad Air une journée avant sa sortie officielle
En allant tout simplement dans la boutique d'un revendeur pour le réserver
Il m'a dit pourquoi le réserver je l'ai en stock je le vends tout de suite.
Concernant le statut de ma commande elle s'est actualisé un dimanche en effet la garantie AppleCare est passée en mode prêt pour l'expédition ce dimanche


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> D'accord, "autant" pour moi alors.
> 
> Espérons. Demain à 8h, c'est cours d'informatique ! Donc j'aurais accès à internet !
> 
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord avec ça, sauf que l'AF ne la considère pas comme fausse mais préfèrera utiliser "au temps" qu'"autant" ! Mais après tout, on est entre nous !



Superlussa a dit:


> Pour info
> J'ai eu mon iPad Air une journée avant sa sortie officielle
> En allant tout simplement dans la boutique d'un revendeur pour le réserver
> Il m'a dit pourquoi le réserver je l'ai en stock je le vends tout de suite.
> Concernant le statut de ma commande elle s'est actualisé un dimanche en effet la garantie AppleCare est passée en mode prêt pour l'expédition ce dimanche



Alors ça c'est très étonnant sachant que les dépôts et petits lutins ne travaillent pas le dimanche sauf expédition à l'internationale! Mais soit, tu m'apprends quelque chose !


----------



## Superlussa (14 Septembre 2014)

en fait je je dis que pour l'appelcare s'agissant d'un produit dématérialisé il est possible que la modification de statut se fasse automatiquement


----------



## freelander (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, pouvez vous préciser vos région d'envoi pour voir les délais d'expédition. 

J'ai commandé un iphone 6 plus 64go gris sidérale sue l'Apple store dès l'ouverture vers 9h45 vendredi. Mon statue est toujours "en cours de traitement" pour une livraison en lorraine.


----------



## bibyfok (14 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Bonjour, pouvez vous préciser vos région d'envoi pour voir les délais d'expédition.
> 
> J'ai commandé un iphone 6 plus 64go gris sidérale sue l'Apple store dès l'ouverture vers 9h45 vendredi. Mon statue est toujours "en cours de traitement" pour une livraison en lorraine.



Idem pour moi sur 2 commandes passées à 9h39 pour livraison PACA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Bonjour, pouvez vous préciser vos région d'envoi pour voir les délais d'expédition.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai commandé un iphone 6 plus 64go gris sidérale sue l'Apple store dès l'ouverture vers 9h45 vendredi. Mon statue est toujours "en cours de traitement" pour une livraison en lorraine.




Environ à la même heure sur le même site, passé en cours de préparation d'expédition vendredi soir pour une livraison en Alsace. ;-)


----------



## superseb (14 Septembre 2014)

avec Orange, je n'ai que : commande enregistré !? pas de date annoncée !? Normal ?


----------



## Sid1968 (14 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part Val d'Oise


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2014)

Nono, t'es genre du 68200 en fait ? Moi je suis sur 67000... Et ma jeunesse a été passée dans le 68100...

Pour moi cf. plus haut, commande SFR vers 18h30, lors de mon choix l'iPhone 6+ 64Go était annoncé comme livré dès le 19/09 et le lendemain de ma commande, en gros, hier, le 03/10. Je pense que pour tous les opérateurs c'est pareil. Ils ne transmettent que demain les demandes à Apple qui a de gros stocks opérateurs à ce qui parait. 
Superbes: quand l'as tu commandé, quelle dispo était annoncée ?


----------



## Banzay (14 Septembre 2014)

Salut
Pour moi c'est un iPhone 6 64gb chez orange avec un nouveau forfait, nouvelle ligne. J'ai commandé à 09:03-09:04 le 12. La commande est encore comme enregistrée. J'espère qu'il arrivera le 19.


----------



## yngve (14 Septembre 2014)

Un nouveau forfait pris en ligne ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)

jlvande a dit:


> iPhone 6 - 4,7" - 64 Go reçu ce matin.



Le facteur passe le Dimanche


----------



## Nico1971 (15 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part iPhone 6 plus 16go gris sidéral commandé vendredi sur le store, livraison prévu vendredi 22 au plus tard commande en cours de préparation . Pour info j ai commandé samedi une coque cuir noire pour mon 6 livraison prévu entre 16 et 18, ils auraient pu grouper les 2 commandes . J'ai pris un 6 plus pour remplacer mon 5 et un iPad mini, pour ceux qui pense que 16 go c'est faible, j'ai peu d'applications (office 365 et iWork) et je stocke sur iCloud Drive abonnement 500 go.


----------



## Ralph_ (15 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Fermer vendredi matin



A 9h20 il n'était pas ouvert.

J'étais impatient et mort de trouille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Nono, t'es genre du 68200 en fait ? Moi je suis sur 67000... Et ma jeunesse a été passée dans le 68100...
> 
> Pour moi cf. plus haut, commande SFR vers 18h30, lors de mon choix l'iPhone 6+ 64Go était annoncé comme livré dès le 19/09 et le lendemain de ma commande, en gros, hier, le 03/10. Je pense que pour tous les opérateurs c'est pareil. Ils ne transmettent que demain les demandes à Apple qui a de gros stocks opérateurs à ce qui parait.
> Superbes: quand l'as tu commandé, quelle dispo était annoncée ?




Oui, j'habite à Mulhouse même. ;-)


----------



## flo-2b (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai préco l'iPhone 6 plus 64 Go en gris sidéral à l'ouverture de l'AS vendredi matin.
Par contre je fais parti des chanceux  qui habites en Corse et qui doivent être livrés plus tard, le 22/09.

La question que je me pose : est-ce que le retard pour la livraison en Corse est au départ ou à l'arrivée? 
Pour la Corse c'est un transporteur privé (Rocca) qui fait le relais pour les colis UPS et il ne livre pas le samedi. Mais si le colis est chez livré a Rocca le vendredi matin à Marseille, il prendra le bateau du vendredi soir et disponible pour un retrait le samedi, directement dans leur locaux. D'où mon interrogation pour savoir si le retard anticipé est au départ ou à l'arrivée du colis.

Ensuite, sur l'AS je reste bloqué à l'étape 2 (Articles en cours de traitement), je ne suis toujours pas passé à l'étape 3. Y-t'il du monde dans mon cas?


----------



## bibyfok (15 Septembre 2014)

flo-2b a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai préco l'iPhone 6 plus 64 Go en gris sidéral à l'ouverture de l'AS vendredi matin.
> Par contre je fais parti des chanceux  qui habites en Corse et qui doivent être livrés plus tard, le 22/09.
> ...



Pour le retard, c'est à la livraison, ils vont pas pénaliser certaines personnes et envoyer les colis plus tard... A mon avis tout part d'un coup et apres c'est les "relais" qui prennent plus de temps.

Pour l'étape 2, j'ai 2 commandes faites a 9h39 encore à l'étape 2 comme toi. (iPhone 6 Plus 64go)


----------



## flo-2b (15 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Pour le retard, c'est à la livraison, ils vont pas pénaliser certaines personnes et envoyer les colis plus tard... A mon avis tout part d'un coup et apres c'est les "relais" qui prennent plus de temps.
> 
> Pour l'étape 2, j'ai 2 commandes faites a 9h39 encore à l'étape 2 comme toi. (iPhone 6 Plus 64go)


Merci pour ta réponse, donc c'est ce que je me disais, il y a des chances que le colis soit dans leurs locaux samedi matin, mais qu'il n'organise les tournées que la semaine suivante, puisqu'un colis arrivé le samedi n'est pas livré.
Ca expliquerai pour moi le report au 22/09 en Corse.


----------



## guacas (15 Septembre 2014)

Iphone 6 64Go gris sidéral commandé vendredi matin dès 8h45, date de livraison prévue le 18/09 et qui vient miraculeusement de changer aujourd'hui à la date du 26/09 tout ça sans même être avisé.
Je sens que je vais annuler ma commande et tenter ma chance dans un Apple Store le 19.

Bref Fnac à éviter, gros manque de sérieux !


----------



## bibyfok (15 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> Iphone 6 64Go gris sidéral commandé vendredi matin dès 8h45, date de livraison prévue le 18/09 et qui vient miraculeusement de changer aujourd'hui à la date du 26/09 tout ça sans même être avisé.
> Je sens que je vais annuler ma commande et tenter ma chance dans un Apple Store le 19.
> 
> Bref Fnac à éviter, gros manque de sérieux !



N'annule pas ta commande, attend de voir le resultat en AS et annule apres car sinon ca sera dans 1 mois!


----------



## yngve (15 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> Iphone 6 64Go gris sidéral commandé vendredi matin dès 8h45, date de livraison prévue le 18/09 et qui vient miraculeusement de changer aujourd'hui à la date du 26/09 tout ça sans même être avisé.
> Je sens que je vais annuler ma commande et tenter ma chance dans un Apple Store le 19.
> 
> Bref Fnac à éviter, gros manque de sérieux !



Vous le découvrez seulement maintenant que la FNAC est un bel attrape c........  ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> N'annule pas ta commande, attend de voir le resultat en AS et annule apres car sinon ca sera dans 1 mois!



Oui patiente et tu verra après , si besoin , car les dates changent vite


----------



## guacas (15 Septembre 2014)

Effectivement, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des soucis avec la Fnac, c'est la première fois que je commande chez eux :/
D'autant plus que je suis un peu pressé ayant déjà revendu mon ancien Iphone et que je pars en vacances la semaine prochaine, je ne peux pas me retrouver sans téléphone.

Alors en fait j'ai vu sur le site d'Apple qu'on pouvait le réserver, chose que je viens de faire, et j'ai RDV dans mon apple store Vendredi 19 à une heure indiquée. 
C'est bien fiable ?? Car ça me paraît étrange que ce soit aussi simple alors que tout le monde galère déjà pour l'avoir le jour J. 
Si oui j'y vais et j'annule ma commande à la Fnac sur le champs.


----------



## ledu26 (15 Septembre 2014)

Pourquoi n'avez vous pas commande sur l'AS ? C'était a prévoir que la Fnac ne tiendrait pas ses délais..déjà qu'Apple a du mal...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> Effectivement, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des soucis avec la Fnac, c'est la première fois que je commande chez eux :/
> D'autant plus que je suis un peu pressé ayant déjà revendu mon ancien Iphone et que je pars en vacances la semaine prochaine, je ne peux pas me retrouver sans téléphone.
> 
> Alors en fait j'ai vu sur le site d'Apple qu'on pouvait le réserver, chose que je viens de faire, et j'ai RDV dans mon apple store Vendredi 19 à une heure indiquée.
> ...



C'est un coup a ce retrouver sans rien en faisant ainsi :rose:


----------



## guacas (15 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Pourquoi n'avez vous pas commande sur l'AS ? C'était a prévoir que la Fnac ne tiendrait pas ses délais..déjà qu'Apple a du mal...



Disons que j'ai toujours commandé mes iphone plus tard et j'ignorais ces soucis de délais à sa sortie, c'est pour ça que je l'ai pris sur le premier site qui venait c'est à dire sur la Fnac.

Bref je vais tenter d'aller à mon Apple store vendredi avec la réservation que je viens de faire, et je croise les doigts pour pas me prendre un recal :/


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> Disons que j'ai toujours commandé mes iphone plus tard et j'ignorais ces soucis de délais à sa sortie, c'est pour ça que je l'ai pris sur le premier site qui venait c'est à dire sur la Fnac.
> 
> Bref je vais tenter d'aller à mon Apple store vendredi avec la réservation que je viens de faire, et je croise les doigts pour pas me prendre un recal :/



Tu as annulé a la Fnac ?


----------



## WalterWhite (15 Septembre 2014)

Iphone 6 plus 16go pré commandé vendredi chez sosh.
Aujourd'hui le suivi de commande m'indique "Attente pièces manquantes". Bizarre..
Y'en a d'autres dans mon cas ?


----------



## guacas (15 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Tu as annulé a la Fnac ?



Non pas encore, ce que je vais faire, c'est tenter de l'avoir vendredi à l'apple store, si c'est bon je l'annule immédiatement sur la Fnac, si l'Apple Store me dit que je me suis déplacé pour rien pour telle ou telle raison, et bien je ferais sans téléphone, et j'attendrais ma commande passée sur la Fnac.


----------



## le20sur20 (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, moi j'aimerais poser plusieurs questions.
J'ai choisi de m'acheter un iphone 6 64 Go

1 - Je souhaite savoir en France qu'est-ce qui me reviendrait le moins cher. 
Pour l'instant la solution la plus economique serait un iphone acheté à l'apple store + un forfait 10/mois numericable illimité  et 4G 3Go
ce qui me reviendrait à  1059&#8364;  sur 24 mois   

existe-t-il plus economique en France si j'achete l'iphone avec un forfait illimité et 4G ?

D'après mes informations, le iphone 6+ forfait illimité 4G le moins cher serait  Orange pour un total de 1117&#8364;  pour 24 mois

2 - Pour faire plus d&#8217;économies, j'envisage d'acheter l'iphone 6 aux USA mais :
- est-il posible d'acheter l'iphone nu? (car sur l'apple store web on ne ne le trouve que vendu avec un forfait)
- quel serait le prix d'un iphone 6 64G  en $,   acheté à l'apple store (le magasin pas le site web)
- quels sont les risques de non compatibilité hors l&#8217;adaptateur secteur ?   je pense notamment à la 3G, 4G, compatibilité nano sim, clavier changeable ?



3 - Y a t il des solutions pour obtenir l'iphone 6  neuf encore moins cher ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> Non pas encore, ce que je vais faire, c'est tenter de l'avoir vendredi à l'apple store, si c'est bon je l'annule immédiatement sur la Fnac, si l'Apple Store me dit que je me suis déplacé pour rien pour telle ou telle raison, et bien je ferais sans téléphone, et j'attendrais ma commande passée sur la Fnac.



Et si la fnac de livre le 19 ?


----------



## guacas (15 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Et si la fnac de livre le 19 ?



J'ai demandé un retrait en magasin, donc si à ce moment là ils sont good pour le 19 j'irais le chercher comme initialement prévu à la Fnac, et je ne présenterais pas pour la réservation effectuée à l'apple Store.

Mais bon je doute quand même que la Fnac soit ponctuelle alors qu'ils m'ont reporté le délai 1 semaine plus tard.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> J'ai demandé un retrait en magasin, donc si à ce moment là ils sont good pour le 19 j'irais le chercher comme initialement prévu à la Fnac, et je ne présenterais pas pour la réservation effectuée à l'apple Store.
> 
> Mais bon je doute quand même que la Fnac soit ponctuelle alors qu'ils m'ont reporté le délai 1 semaine plus tard.



Redis nous cela le 19


----------



## guacas (15 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Redis nous cela le 19



Ca marche, je vous tiens au jus


----------



## ledu26 (15 Septembre 2014)

Je savais pas qu'il y avait encore des iPhones dispo en Apple Store


----------



## elitelazor (15 Septembre 2014)

Ma commande *Sosh* (iPhone 6 64go Gris Sidéral) vient de passer de "_Enregistrée_" à "_En cours de préparation_"


----------



## freelander (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, y en à t'il qui ont passé commande vendredi avant 10h et qui sont toujours en statut "en cours de traitement"? merci


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Non moi de suite ça indique "matériel a expédier "


----------



## flo-2b (15 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Bonjour, y en à t'il qui ont passé commande vendredi avant 10h et qui sont toujours en statut "en cours de traitement"? merci



Si tu parles d'un achat sur l'AS, je suis aussi ds ce cas là.


----------



## CrW (15 Septembre 2014)

y en a pour qui ça bouge chez free ? je vois un peu de partout que les commandes sont en cours de préparations ( opérateurs ) sauf free


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

flo-2b a dit:


> Si tu parles d'un achat sur l'AS, je suis aussi ds ce cas là.



J'ai oublier de préciser que ma commande a été passée chez Orange


----------



## Cjuentin (15 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non moi de suite ça indique "matériel a expédier "



tu as passé commande en AS ou autre pars ?

Edit : Réponse au moment ou j'ai posé la question


----------



## superseb (15 Septembre 2014)

elitelazor a dit:


> Ma commande *Sosh* (iPhone 6 64go Gris Sidéral) vient de passer de "_Enregistrée_" à "_En cours de préparation_"




moi aussi tiens ! 

J'ai posé la question via le t'chat Sosh pour les délais de livraison, et elle me disait (la personne) que à priori je devrais le recevoir Lundi ou Mardi prochain !? Mais je trouvais ça curieux comme réponse !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Cjuentin a dit:


> tu as passé commande en AS ou autre pars ?
> 
> Edit : Réponse au moment ou j'ai posé la question



Désolé 

J'espere le recevoir le 19 car j'ai déjà régler la facture


----------



## Janus00 (15 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> moi aussi tiens !
> 
> J'ai posé la question via le t'chat Sosh pour les délais de livraison, et elle me disait (la personne) que à priori je devrais le recevoir Lundi ou Mardi prochain !? Mais je trouvais ça curieux comme réponse !



Pareil, commandé le Jour-J iPhone 6 128 go gris sidéral en préparation.

Par contre moi le conseiller sosh m'a dit qu'on devrait le recevoir le 19, mais ça me paraît un peu trop beau venant d'un opérateur et non de Apple ...

J'ai quand même pris au cas où livraison chronopost ( payante 10 euros chez Sosh )

Si jamais vendredi il ne m'est pas expédié je pense aller en acheter un directement en AppleStore et renvoyer / refuser le colis de Sosh ...


----------



## elitelazor (15 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> moi aussi tiens !
> 
> J'ai posé la question via le t'chat Sosh pour les délais de livraison, et elle me disait (la personne) que à priori je devrais le recevoir Lundi ou Mardi prochain !? Mais je trouvais ça curieux comme réponse !



Sachant que j'avais pu commander à l'époque l'iPhone 5 puis l'iPhone 5S chez Sosh (sans pré-commande proposé il faut le rappeler) le vendredi tout de suite à partir de 00:01 et du fait de la livraison en point relais par Chronopost proposée j'avais pu récupérer l'iPhone directement le "lendemain" Samedi en point relais. 

Or on a eu droit aux pré-commandes cette année ! Donc j'imagine qu'ils vont faire en sorte de les expédier ce jeudi pour les livrer le vendredi 19 au pire ça sera le samedi 20 comme les autres années ! Je suis plutôt confiant quant à ce déroulement des choses


----------



## Janus00 (15 Septembre 2014)

Perso j'espères une livraison le vendredi car dans mon pâtelin le samedi matin Chronopost ne daigne pas se bouger la rondelle. :love::rateau::sleep:


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Pour l'iPhone 5 je l'avais précommandé chez Orange et il est arrivé le 20 en point relais le jour de sa mise en vente chez Apple


----------



## F@bi1 (15 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Bonjour, y en à t'il qui ont passé commande vendredi avant 10h et qui sont toujours en statut "en cours de traitement"? merci


 Pour moi toujours en cours de traitement sur l'AS en ligne  !! peut être parceque j'ai pris (vendredi 09h30) la housse avec ? Et vous, ça vous dit quoi ?


----------



## omar_8963 (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé un iphone 6 plus 16 GO or le vendredi dès l'ouverture des commandes sur l'apple store.

Apple vient de me débiter aujourd'hui les 809 euros.

Or sur le site d'apple il est marqué : "Votre carte sera débitée lors de l'expédition de votre commande".

Cela veut-il dire que mon iphone a été expédié? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## superseb (15 Septembre 2014)

elitelazor a dit:


> Sachant que j'avais pu commander à l'époque l'iPhone 5 puis l'iPhone 5S chez Sosh (sans pré-commande proposé il faut le rappeler) le vendredi tout de suite à partir de 00:01 et du fait de la livraison en point relais par Chronopost proposée j'avais pu récupérer l'iPhone directement le "lendemain" Samedi en point relais.
> 
> Or on a eu droit aux pré-commandes cette année ! Donc j'imagine qu'ils vont faire en sorte de les expédier ce jeudi pour les livrer le vendredi 19 au pire ça sera le samedi 20 comme les autres années ! Je suis plutôt confiant quant à ce déroulement des choses



trop cool pour ta réponse,
j'ai pris livraison à domicile, 
j'espère ne pas louper le colis !


----------



## F@bi1 (15 Septembre 2014)

omar_8963 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé un iphone 6 plus 16 GO or le vendredi dès l'ouverture des commandes sur l'apple store.
> 
> ...



En cours de traitement en statut ?


----------



## yngve (15 Septembre 2014)

omar_8963 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé un iphone 6 plus 16 GO or le vendredi dès l'ouverture des commandes sur l'apple store.
> 
> ...



Il est dans les cartons : prêt à partir ! Vous devriez recevoir un courriel vous le confirmant. 
Un lundi après-midi vous pouvez voir le débit CB sur votre compte bancaire ? Sachant que les transactions "passent" la nuit ?


----------



## omar_8963 (15 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Il est dans les cartons : prêt à partir ! Vous devriez recevoir un courriel vous le confirmant.
> Un lundi après-midi vous pouvez voir le débit CB sur votre compte bancaire ? Sachant que les transactions "passent" la nuit ?


Merci pour votre réponse. 

Oui dans mon compte bancaire je vois à venir "-809 euros".

La commande est au statut : "préparation de l'expédition".


----------



## freelander (15 Septembre 2014)

F@bi1 a dit:


> Pour moi toujours en cours de traitement sur l'AS en ligne  !! peut être parceque j'ai pris (vendredi 09h30) la housse avec ? Et vous, ça vous dit quoi ?



Bas moi ça me dit la même chose. J'ai commandé vendredi à 9h40 à l'ouverture de l'Apple store et c'est toujours marqué "en cours de traitement". J'ai pris aussi une coque mais les coques sont dispo apparement.


----------



## vincelan (15 Septembre 2014)

F@bi1 a dit:


> Pour moi toujours en cours de traitement sur l'AS en ligne !! peut être parceque j'ai pris (vendredi 09h30) la housse avec ? Et vous, ça vous dit quoi ?


 
 Pareil, commandé vendredi vers 9h45 un iPhone 6 128 Go avec la housse, toujours en cours de traitement....


----------



## Macuserman (15 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Bas moi ça me dit la même chose. J'ai commandé vendredi à 9h40 à l'ouverture de l'Apple store et c'est toujours marqué "en cours de traitement". J'ai pris aussi une coque mais les coques sont dispo apparement.



Je me méfie énormément de ce genre de combo ! 
Quand un produit est aussi demandé que l'iPhone, et que tu veux une coque avec, elle risque d'avantage de perturber ta commande que de la pousser en avant.

Dans ces cas, ce que je te conseille si à l'avenir tu le refais, c'est de commander à part ton iPhone et à part ta coque. Si ce sont les frais de port qui t'ennuient, sur 900&#8364; de commande, 6&#8364; ça passera inaperçu ! 

EDIT: pour ceux qui l'ont commandé chez un opérateur, SFR ne m'a pas fait bouger la mienne, toujours mise comme "validée par nos services" et "en cours de préparation par notre logisticien".  Et vous ?


----------



## alex9517 (15 Septembre 2014)

Moi ma commande sosh d'un iPhone 6 64go gris sidéral en renouvellement de mobile est passé de enregistrée à en cours de préparation. A l'époque de l'iPhone 5 j'avais commander en point relais et si ça peut rassurer quelqu'un je l'avais reçu le jour de la sortie dans mon point relais autour de 10h30.


----------



## Banzay (15 Septembre 2014)

Ma commande chez orange de le iphone 6 64gb commandé le 12 à 09:03 est encore comme enregistrée, nouveau forfait, nouvelle ligne commandé sur la boutique online mais je suis deja client.

Votre commandes d'orange sont comment?


----------



## minipapy (15 Septembre 2014)

Personnellement, chez Orange, iPhone 6 64 Go Gris en changement de mobile, commandé le 12 à 9h, j'en suis à l'étape "Matériel à expédier" suivant "Commande validée". ;-)


----------



## Cjuentin (15 Septembre 2014)

omar_8963 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé un iphone 6 plus 16 GO or le vendredi dès l'ouverture des commandes sur l'apple store.
> 
> ...



J'ai également été débité pour mon iPhone 6 plus 64Gb


----------



## bibyfok (15 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je me méfie énormément de ce genre de combo !
> Quand un produit est aussi demandé que l'iPhone, et que tu veux une coque avec, elle risque d'avantage de perturber ta commande que de la pousser en avant.
> 
> Dans ces cas, ce que je te conseille si à l'avenir tu le refais, c'est de commander à part ton iPhone et à part ta coque. Si ce sont les frais de port qui t'ennuient, sur 900 de commande, 6 ça passera inaperçu !
> ...


Je pense que tu as malheureusement raison:
Ma copine et moi avons commandé à la minute pres nos iphones, moi j'ai rajouté une coque en cuir et ma commande n'avance pas alors qu'elle est "pret à etre expédié"...
(tout ca sur l'Apple Store, commandes passées à 9h39)


----------



## F@bi1 (15 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Je pense que tu as malheureusement raison:
> Ma copine et moi avons commandé à la minute pres nos iphones, moi j'ai rajouté une coque en cuir et ma commande n'avance pas alors qu'elle est "pret à etre expédié"...
> (tout ca sur l'Apple Store, commandes passées à 9h39)


Je viens de les appeler il faut attendre demain ou mercredi pour voir l avancement. Bref si je n'avais pas appelé ça serait pareil.. Du coup j'en ai réservé un autre (mais 128 au lieu de 64) en AS sur Lyon et j ai eu un horaire de retrait. Je suppose que cette réservation s annule si je dépasse cette fourchette d horaire.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Nico1971 (15 Septembre 2014)

Pour info jai commandé sur Apple en supplément dun iPhone 6 plus, une coque cuir noir, la livraison est prévue demain expédié de Hollande par DHL comme transporteur !!! (je viens de recevoir le mail de chez Apple), 2 livraisons séparées et "DHL" comme transporteur. Pour ce qui est du 6 plus il est toujours quant à lui prévu pour Vendredi avec un statut Préparation de l'expédition.


----------



## freelander (15 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je me méfie énormément de ce genre de combo !
> Quand un produit est aussi demandé que l'iPhone, et que tu veux une coque avec, elle risque d'avantage de perturber ta commande que de la pousser en avant.
> 
> Dans ces cas, ce que je te conseille si à l'avenir tu le refais, c'est de commander à part ton iPhone et à part ta coque. Si ce sont les frais de port qui t'ennuient, sur 900 de commande, 6 ça passera inaperçu !
> ...



Oh ce n'est pas du tout les frais de port qui m'embête à passer 2 commande, c'est le fais qu'il y est 2 livraisons et que ça n'arrive pas le même jour. Je suis pas chez moi une partie de la journée, et c'est délicat de se faire livrer au boulot trop souvent. Mais comme tu dis, 6 passe inaperçu dans un gros montant comme la.


----------



## samhor (15 Septembre 2014)

2 commandes d'iphone + coque sur l'AS entre 9h30 et 9h45 et toujours "Articles en cours de traitement" en statut...

En revanche, la date de livraison reste maintenue théoriquement : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express

Espérons que cela ne change pas.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Pas de soucis , l'iPhone seras la


----------



## vincelan (15 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Oh ce n'est pas du tout les frais de port qui m'embête à passer 2 commande, c'est le fais qu'il y est 2 livraisons et que ça n'arrive pas le même jour. Je suis pas chez moi une partie de la journée, et c'est délicat de se faire livrer au boulot trop souvent. Mais comme tu dis, 6 passe inaperçu dans un gros montant comme la.



 Pareil, moi le but était de les recevoir en même temps, et comme ça ne changeait pas la date de livraison, je ne me suis pas méfié...
 C'est sur que c'est pas une question de 6 


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

vincelan a dit:


> Pareil, moi le but était de les recevoir en même temps, et comme ça ne changeait pas la date de livraison, je ne me suis pas méfié...
> C'est sur que c'est pas une question de 6 



Des frais de ports? chez qui ?


----------



## ptibenny (15 Septembre 2014)

Iphone 6 plus 16 go argent commandé chez free à 9h38 le vendredi 12.
Compte débité aujourd'hui et toujours pas de préparation de la commande. On verra demain si il y a du mieux.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour ma part, je suis entièrement dégoûté !
iPhone 6 Plus 16 Go pré-commandé sur la Fnac le 12/09 à 8h37. Ce matin là, l'expédition était prévue pour le 18/09 et je reviens voir mon suivi de commande ce soir : "Expédition prévue dés octobre" ...

Mais c'est dingue, à quelle heure fallait commander pour l'avoir vendredi ...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (15 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, iPhone 6 gris sidéral 64 go commandé chez Orange en renouvellement.
Statut: avancement de la commande : en cours.
Votre commande sera terminée pour le mercredi 17 septembre.
J'ai donc bon espoir de le recevoir vendredi dans mon point relai. 
J'avais commandé le 5 dans les mêmes conditions et je l'avais eu le jour J.

Ah oui et j'ai reçu today ma coque de chez Spigen, le modèle Neo Hybrid couleur satin silver.
http://www.spigen.com/brands/apple/iphone/iphone-6/iphone-6/iphone-6-case-neo-hybrid-4-7.html


----------



## Banzay (15 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, ma commande chez orange de 09:03h a changé de status: en rupture .


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

Banzay a dit:


> Pour ma part, ma commande chez orange de 09:03h a le changé de status: en rupture .



c'était quel jour ?


----------



## Banzay (15 Septembre 2014)

Le 12 bien sûr. Parfois c'est un bug.


----------



## yngve (15 Septembre 2014)

F@bi1 a dit:


> Je viens de les appeler il faut attendre demain ou mercredi pour voir l avancement. Bref si je n'avais pas appelé ça serait pareil.. Du coup j'en ai réservé un autre (mais 128 au lieu de 64) en AS sur Lyon et j ai eu un horaire de retrait. Je suppose que cette réservation s annule si je dépasse cette fourchette d horaire.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Vous en avez commandé un et s'il n'arrive pas vendredi vous allez chercher un autre en Apple Store ? 

Je ne comprends pas bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------




FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Pour ma part, je suis entièrement dégoûté !
> iPhone 6 Plus 16 Go pré-commandé sur la Fnac le 12/09 à 8h37. Ce matin là, l'expédition était prévue pour le 18/09 et je reviens voir mon suivi de commande ce soir : "Expédition prévue dés octobre" ...
> ...



C'est la FNAC !


----------



## flo-2b (15 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Pour ma part, iPhone 6 gris sidéral 64 go commandé chez Orange en renouvellement.
> Statut: avancement de la commande : en cours.
> Votre commande sera terminée pour le mercredi 17 septembre.
> J'ai donc bon espoir de le recevoir vendredi dans mon point relai.
> ...



Salut,

Les housses Spigen m'intéressent pour le 6 Plus, mais après avoir acheté un bumper pour mon iPhone 5 qui m'avait laissé des traces qui ne partaient plus sur le contour, j'ai peur de réitérer ma mauvaise expérience avec le 6.
En as-tu déjà eu une avant? Sont-elles de bonnes qualités?

Merci d'avance

EDIT : je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par le iPhone 6 Plus Case Neo Hybrid EX car je cherche quelque chose de pas trop imposant mais de bonne qualité 
http://www.spigen.com/brands/apple/...-6-plus/iphone-6-plus-case-neo-hybrid-ex.html


----------



## Macuserman (16 Septembre 2014)

Ça a l'air vachement bien ce qu'ils font, c'est connu ? Moi qui suis pourtant un touche-à-tout je connaissais pas du tout cette marque ! Des retours ? (Je vais chercher sur Google me renseigner)


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Toujours pas d'expedition de la part d'Apple, je trouve ça bizarre ( Etape 3/4, commande a 9h36 iPhone 6plus seule )


----------



## Superlussa (16 Septembre 2014)

Dans la mesure où tout le monde est dans la même situation
Je ne pense pas que ce soit bizarre.
Commandé à 9h45 iPhone 6 plus
Et toujours préparation de l'expédition
(Fausse joie hier je reçois le SMS d'expédition, mais ça ne concernait que l'AppleCare)

Est ce que quelqu'un à son iPhone 6 ou 6 plus déjà expédier?


----------



## phil3 (16 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, je suis toujours à l'étape article en cours de traitement, ce qui m'inquiète encore plus en voyant où vous en êtes. Pourtant la commande a été faite vendredi vers 9h40.


----------



## bibyfok (16 Septembre 2014)

phil3 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis toujours à l'étape article en cours de traitement, ce qui m'inquiète encore plus en voyant où vous en êtes. Pourtant la commande a été faite vendredi vers 9h40.



tu as commandé une coque avec?


----------



## phil3 (16 Septembre 2014)

Hélas oui...


----------



## F@bi1 (16 Septembre 2014)

Non commandé et réservé en parallèle dans apple store, si l'iphone n'arrive pas vendredi via UPS je vais chercher celui que j ai réservé sur Lyon et j'annulerais ma commande Web.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

Banzay a dit:


> Le 12 bien sûr. Parfois c'est un bug.



Tu a payer le mobile ?


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai été débité hier personnellement


----------



## pumk1n (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> J'ai été débité hier personnellement



J'ai moi aussi été débité hier (j'ai vu la transaction ce matin). Mon iPhone a dû être expédié. J'avais commandé à 9h43 sur l'Apple store pour une livraison dans Paris.

J'avais fait l'erreur avec l'iPhone 5 de commander un cable lighting en plus, ma livraison était passé du jour J à jour J + 3 semaines. Du coup, cette année j'ai fait attention de ne prendre seulement l'iPhone. Et ça semble marcher (mon statut est encore à préparation de l'expedition mais vu qu'il prélève à l'envoi...).

Du coup j'ai même un petit espoir de l'avoir jeudi !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi été débité hier (j'ai vu la transaction ce matin). Mon iPhone a dû être expédié. J'avais commandé à 9h43 sur l'Apple store pour une livraison dans Paris.
> 
> J'avais fait l'erreur avec l'iPhone 5 de commander un cable lighting en plus, ma livraison était passé du jour J à jour J + 3 semaines. Du coup, cette année j'ai fait attention de ne prendre seulement l'iPhone. Et ça semble marcher (mon statut est encore à préparation de l'expedition mais vu qu'il prélève à l'envoi...).
> 
> Du coup j'ai même un petit espoir de l'avoir jeudi !



Je pense plus que je vais le recevoir Vendredi


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Tu crois qu'il expédie sans nous donner le numéro de suivie immédiatement ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> J'avais fait l'erreur avec l'iPhone 5 de commander un cable lighting en plus, ma livraison était passé du jour J à jour J + 3 semaines. Du coup, cette année j'ai fait attention de ne prendre seulement l'iPhone. Et ça semble marcher (mon statut est encore à préparation de l'expedition mais vu qu'il prélève à l'envoi...).



Voilà, c'est exactement ça dont je parlais... Les accessoires ont beau être "disponibles" ça fait quasiment TOUJOURS retarder la commande du "vrai" produit. 

Jamais les commander en même temps en période de très forte demande !


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Toujours pas d'expedition de la part d'Apple, je trouve ça bizarre ( Etape 3/4, commande a 9h36 iPhone 6plus seule )


Pour te rassurer, je travail régulièrement avec des sociétés de transport express comme UPS ou DHL en 24H ils peuvent livrer partout dans le monde des la prise en charge du colis, ce qui est déjà le cas pour nos commandes (il y'a bien longtemps que nos précieux ont rejoint l'Europe). Ils attendent juste le feu vert pour lancer, Apple est claire, ils vont te prévenir 24H avant de te livrer, il ne faut pas être surpris si pour une livraison vendredi dans la journée tu ne sois averti que Jeudi.


----------



## Marvin_91 (16 Septembre 2014)

iphone 6 16go gris sidéral commandé vendredi sur l'AS vers 10h15, livraison prévue vendredi (preparation de l'expedition) j'ai été débité hier... A suivre


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai demander une livraison un relais colis , je pense être avisé par sms vendredi pour le retrait


----------



## Eaglelouk (16 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Pour te rassurer, je travail régulièrement avec des sociétés de transport express comme UPS ou DHL en 24H ils peuvent livrer partout dans le monde des la prise en charge du colis, ce qui est déjà le cas pour nos commandes (il y'a bien longtemps que nos précieux ont rejoint l'Europe). Ils attendent juste le feu vert pour lancer, Apple est claire, ils vont te prévenir 24H avant de te livrer, il ne faut pas être surpris si pour une livraison vendredi dans la journée tu ne sois averti que Jeudi.



Vraiment ? Shit. Moi j'espère toujours une livraison le jeudi ^^ je sais que l'an dernier certain(e)s ont reçu leur iPhone 1 jour avant la sortie officielle !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Vraiment ? Shit. Moi j'espère toujours une livraison le jeudi ^^ je sais que l'an dernier certain(e)s ont reçu leur iPhone 1 jour avant la sortie officielle !



Ils ne sont pas dans l'obligation que de livrer a partir du 19 et non avant ?


----------



## vincelan (16 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Voilà, c'est exactement ça dont je parlais... Les accessoires ont beau être "disponibles" ça fait quasiment TOUJOURS retarder la commande du "vrai" produit.
> 
> Jamais les commander en même temps en période de très forte demande !


 
 Et si on annule la coque, ça peut "débloquer" les choses ?


----------



## kimiraikkonen (16 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part iphone 6 64Go gris sidéral commandé chez Free et rien n'a bougé jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours l'étape Commande Validée mais pas plus. Prélèvement effectué le 15 septembre. J'y crois moyen pour le 19 ...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

kimiraikkonen a dit:


> Pour ma part iphone 6 64Go gris sidéral commandé chez Free et rien n'a bougé jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours l'étape Commande Validée mais pas plus. Prélèvement effectué le 15 septembre. J'y crois moyen pour le 19 ...



Garde espoir


----------



## henrikbonif (16 Septembre 2014)

alex9517 a dit:


> Moi ma commande sosh d'un iPhone 6 64go gris sidéral en renouvellement de mobile est passé de enregistrée à en cours de préparation. A l'époque de l'iPhone 5 j'avais commander en point relais et si ça peut rassurer quelqu'un je l'avais reçu le jour de la sortie dans mon point relais autour de 10h30.



hey alex ca me rassure! jai commande voie sosh un iphone 6 64go gris sideral et je suis aussi en "cours de preparation". jai demande livraison chez orange proche de chez moi et jespere bien lavoir dans la journée. tavais recu un texto? merci


----------



## benjamin_T (16 Septembre 2014)

Première commande pour moi via free pour mon iPhone 6. 
Savez vous si ils ont l'habitude de livrer dans les les temps ou pas ?


----------



## batou160 (16 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, iPhone 6 64 giga Or commandé sur Orange.fr le 12/09 à 09h12, mon statut de commande vient de passer à "en rupture"... Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

batou160 a dit:


> Bonjour, iPhone 6 64 giga Or commandé sur Orange.fr le 12/09 à 09h12, mon statut de commande vient de passer à "en rupture"... Suis-je le seul ?



je viens de regarder et pas de rupture pour le miens pour le moment

Free annonce des ruptures un article içi


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Septembre 2014)

Pour que certains comprennent mieux le fonctionnement voici 3 captures d'écran

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29247655/iPhone 6/Capture d'écran 2014-09-16 11.36.29.jpg

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29247655/iPhone 6/Capture d'écran 2014-09-16 11.37.24.jpg

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29247655/iPhone 6/Capture d'écran 2014-09-16 11.38.22.jpg


----------



## ValeRoss46 (16 Septembre 2014)

flo-2b a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Les housses Spigen m'intéressent pour le 6 Plus, mais après avoir acheté un bumper pour mon iPhone 5 qui m'avait laissé des traces qui ne partaient plus sur le contour, j'ai peur de réitérer ma mauvaise expérience avec le 6.
> En as-tu déjà eu une avant? Sont-elles de bonnes qualités?
> ...



J'en ai une actuellement sur mon 5 et c'est du très bon matos. Ça fait que 2 mois que je l'ai mais rien à signaler pour le moment.


----------



## benjamin_T (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Free annonce des ruptures un article içi



En même temps il est en rupture un peu partout pas seulement chez free. 
Ma question était juste de savoir si ils ont l'habitude de livrer en temps et en heure ou plus tords que ses concurrents ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

Je prefere ne rien mettre dessus c'est plus jolie


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Septembre 2014)

Livraison de ma coque iPhone par DHL à l'instant
Aucun Soucis, ci joint la Photo

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29247655/iPhone 6/2014-09-16 12.00.47.jpg


----------



## VanZoo (16 Septembre 2014)

benjamin_T a dit:


> En même temps il est en rupture un peu partout pas seulement chez free.
> Ma question était juste de savoir si ils ont l'habitude de livrer en temps et en heure ou plus tords que ses concurrents ?



L'an dernier, Free était à la bourre par rapport aux autres


----------



## tboy (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai commandé un iphone 6+ 64G Silver sur l'applestore et il est aussi en "Préparation de l'expédition".
Vous croyez qu'on les aura vendredi, même en habitant dans un lieux perdu ?


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> J'ai commandé un iphone 6+ 64G Silver sur l'applestore et il est aussi en "Préparation de l'expédition".
> Vous croyez qu'on les aura vendredi, même en habitant dans un lieux perdu ?


Oui sauf si tu te trouves sur la carte de France fournit par Apple qui précise les quelques zones géographique n'étant pas admissible à la livraison pour le 19.


----------



## VanZoo (16 Septembre 2014)

Il y aura deux files : une pour les résas, une autre pour les sans résas ( les réservations seront retirées par ordre d'inscription )

Dans le cas d'une réservation, faut amener le mail reçu ( ou le mail sur son Iphone actuel ) et une pièce d'identité. On ne peut pas retirer un Iphone qui ne correspond pas à notre nom, associé au compte Apple ( donc je ne pourrais très certainement pas retirer le 6+, sauf si ma copine daigne venir - mais ensuite, elle me coupe la tête ou me broie les ..... )

Alors pour moi, ce sera l'Iphone 6 en 128Go gris sidéral ( sauf si je fais la queue à l'aube pour le 6+ que je ne peux retirer )


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Septembre 2014)

VanZoo a dit:


> Il y aura deux files : une pour les résas, une autre pour les sans résas ( les réservations seront retirées par ordre d'inscription )
> 
> Dans le cas d'une réservation, faut amener le mail reçu ( ou le mail sur son Iphone actuel ) et une pièce d'identité. On ne peut pas retirer un Iphone qui ne correspond pas à notre nom, associé au compte Apple ( donc je ne pourrais très certainement pas retirer le 6+, sauf si ma copine daigne venir - mais ensuite, elle me coupe la tête ou me broie les ..... )
> 
> Alors pour moi, ce sera l'Iphone 6 en 128Go gris sidéral ( sauf si je fais la queue à l'aube pour le 6+ que je ne peux retirer )


Essaye un bon Resto en amoureux la veil au soir qui sait.....


----------



## freelander (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai commandé sur l'Apple store un iPhone 6 plus 64go gris sidéral vendredi à 9h40 avec une coque. Ma commande est toujours en "traitement en cours" pour une livraison prévu vendredi en lorraine. J'ai appelé l'Apple store hier qui m'a dit que la commande été toujours prévu pour vendredi. 
Mais vu qu'elle à pas changé de statut et que j'ai pas été debité, j'ai de plus en plus peur de pas l'avoir le 19


----------



## Macuserman (16 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Livraison de ma coque iPhone par DHL à l'instant
> Aucun Soucis, ci joint la Photo
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29247655/iPhone 6/2014-09-16 12.00.47.jpg



Juste en passant, ton clavier serait pas UN TOUT PETIT PEU dégueulasse ??


----------



## VanZoo (16 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> J'ai commandé sur l'Apple store un iPhone 6 plus 64go gris sidéral vendredi à 9h40 avec une coque. Ma commande est toujours en "traitement en cours" pour une livraison prévu vendredi en lorraine. J'ai appelé l'Apple store hier qui m'a dit que la commande été toujours prévu pour vendredi.
> Mais vu qu'elle à pas changé de statut et que j'ai pas été debité, j'ai de plus en plus peur de pas l'avoir le 19



Beaucoup ont déjà été débité... Peut-être est-ce parce qu'il n'y a pas d'entrepôt de stockage proche de chez toi.


----------



## Nico1971 (16 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Juste en passant, ton clavier serait pas UN TOUT PETIT PEU dégueulasse ??


Bien Vu Merci, je m'en occupe ....


----------



## freelander (16 Septembre 2014)

Y en à t'il qui ont commandé un iPhone et une coque, qui ont été débité et dont la commande est prêt à expédier?


----------



## F@bi1 (16 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> J'ai commandé sur l'Apple store un iPhone 6 plus 64go gris sidéral vendredi à 9h40 avec une coque. Ma commande est toujours en "traitement en cours" pour une livraison prévu vendredi en lorraine. J'ai appelé l'Apple store hier qui m'a dit que la commande été toujours prévu pour vendredi.
> Mais vu qu'elle à pas changé de statut et que j'ai pas été debité, j'ai de plus en plus peur de pas l'avoir le 19


 Pareil pour moi !!


----------



## VanZoo (16 Septembre 2014)

Il faut éviter de commander en même temps et la coque et l'Iphone, ce qui ralentit bien souvent la commande


----------



## tboy (16 Septembre 2014)

C'est louche, en effet, qu'elle n'aie pas changé de statut, ta commande. Et aussi que tu n'aies pas été débité. C'est bien mon cas, je viens d'aller mon compte en ligne.
Et j'ai commandé une coque sur amazon à l'instant.


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Tu peux nous envoyer un lien de la coque que tu as commandé ?


----------



## bibyfok (16 Septembre 2014)

Vous pensez qu'annuler la coque peut débloquer la situation?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'annuler la coque peut débloquer la situation?



Cela va t'il débloquer la situation?


----------



## tboy (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai pris celle-ci:
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00JH8398Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

En règle general je n'aime pas mettre de coque, parce que je trouve les iphone superbes de base, et une coque ne fait que les grossir. Pas que les iphones d'ailleurs, tous smartphone en general. On en choisi un parce qu'il nous plait esthétiquement, logiquement .. 
Donc ici j'ai pris une coque transparente. C'est pour le protéger avant tout. En attendant que soit disponible un invisibleSHIELD pour iphone 6+


----------



## Superlussa (16 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'annuler la coque peut débloquer la situation?



J'ai aussi commande un coque dans la même commande
Mon iPhone est a l'étape 3/4 préparation expédition
Ma coque est en cours de traitement
Et ma cb a été débité samedi 13


----------



## bibyfok (16 Septembre 2014)

Superlussa a dit:


> J'ai aussi commande un coque dans la même commande
> Mon iPhone est a l'étape 3/4 préparation expédition
> Ma coque est en cours de traitement
> Et ma cb a été débité samedi 13



Tu est passé à l'étape 3 aujourd'hui ?
Ta commande est séparée en 2?


----------



## vincelan (16 Septembre 2014)

Superlussa a dit:


> J'ai aussi commande un coque dans la même commande
> Mon iPhone est a l'étape 3/4 préparation expédition
> Ma coque est en cours de traitement
> Et ma cb a été débité samedi 13


 

 Articles traités séparément pour une seule et même commande ?
 Je sens que je ne suis pas prêt de recevoir la mienne alors...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> J'ai pris celle-ci:
> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00JH8398Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> En règle general je n'aime pas mettre de coque, parce que je trouve les iphone superbes de base, et une coque ne fait que les grossir. Pas que les iphones d'ailleurs, tous smartphone en general. On en choisi un parce qu'il nous plait esthétiquement, logiquement ..
> Donc ici j'ai pris une coque transparente. C'est pour le protéger avant tout. En attendant que soit disponible un invisibleSHIELD pour iphone 6+



Je trouve aussi que les coques grossissent le mobile


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Qu'est-ce le invisibleSHIELD ?


----------



## flo-2b (16 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ça a l'air vachement bien ce qu'ils font, c'est connu ? Moi qui suis pourtant un touche-à-tout je connaissais pas du tout cette marque ! Des retours ? (Je vais chercher sur Google me renseigner)





ValeRoss46 a dit:


> J'en ai une actuellement sur mon 5 et c'est du très bon matos. Ça fait que 2 mois que je l'ai mais rien à signaler pour le moment.



Je me suis laissé tenter par ce modèle :

http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00LLGCWAI/ref=pe_386181_40444391_TE_item

D'une, parce que je cherche quelque chose qui ne "dénature" pas trop l'iPhone et de 2 je cherche quelque chose de qualité.
Je vous ferai mes retours en espérant qu'elle vieillisse bien


----------



## pumk1n (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je trouve aussi que les coques grossissent le mobile



Bah c'est un fait. Les coques grossissent l'iPhone, c'est normal, et c'est pourquoi j'en mettrai jamais une sur mon iPhone 

Les invisible shield c'est rigolo au début, mais je trouve que le touché sur l'écran et le dos de l'appareil est vraiment mauvais après. Au final, mes iPhones ont toujours été dans mes poches sans protection et tous les jours. Jamais de rayures dessus (juste les bords de l'iPhone 5s un peu abimé mais franchement, c'est toujours mieux qu'un mobile plus gros).

Sinon, je pense qu'annuler la coque ne va pas débloquer la situation. J'ai même peur pour vous que ça empire car du coup vous seriez dans un process "bizarre". M'enfin ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## flo-2b (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce le invisibleSHIELD ?



ça : http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield...s-screen-protectors-covers-skins-shields/9462


----------



## toma1618 (16 Septembre 2014)

Pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur les coques Spigen vous pouvez y aller ! J'ai eu ma 1ère avec un iPhone 5 j'en ai repris une autre avec mon 5S (Car je voulais qu'elle soit transparente ce qui n'était pas le cas de la première ) 
Chacune m'a fait un an et mes iPhones étaient en très bon état. Je prends des coques volontairement fines pour ne pas "dénaturer" le design de l'iPhone et franchement je n'ai pas été deçu. L'année dernière j'ai même pris une protection d'écran (http://www.spigen.com/brands/apple/iphone/iphone-5s/iphone-5-glas-tr-nano-slim.html) qui est super facile à poser et j'ai trouvé le "toucher" meilleur que le verre d'origine. 
Pour le 6 je suis parti sur cette coque http://www.amazon.fr/iPhone-Spigen®...id=1410869243&sr=1-9&keywords=spigen+iPhone+6


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Bah c'est un fait. Les coques grossissent l'iPhone, c'est normal, et c'est pourquoi j'en mettrai jamais une sur mon iPhone
> 
> Les invisible shield c'est rigolo au début, mais je trouve que le touché sur l'écran et le dos de l'appareil est vraiment mauvais après. Au final, mes iPhones ont toujours été dans mes poches sans protection et tous les jours. Jamais de rayures dessus (juste les bords de l'iPhone 5s un peu abimé mais franchement, c'est toujours mieux qu'un mobile plus gros).
> 
> Sinon, je pense qu'annuler la coque ne va pas débloquer la situation. J'ai même peur pour vous que ça empire car du coup vous seriez dans un process "bizarre". M'enfin ce n'est que mon avis...



Même avis que toi pas de coque sur l'Iphone 6 

La protection de l'écran n'a pas été améliorée sur la gamme des iPhone 6 ?


----------



## vincelan (16 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Sinon, je pense qu'annuler la coque ne va pas débloquer la situation. J'ai même peur pour vous que ça empire car du coup vous seriez dans un process "bizarre". M'enfin ce n'est que mon avis...


 
 Je suis du même avis.
 Du coup, je patiente en espérant que ça ne bloque pas pour une livraison vendredi... On verra jeudi ou ça en est...!


----------



## ValeRoss46 (16 Septembre 2014)

toma1618 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur les coques Spigen vous pouvez y aller ! J'ai eu ma 1ère avec un iPhone 5 j'en ai repris une autre avec mon 5S (Car je voulais qu'elle soit transparente ce qui n'était pas le cas de la première )
> Chacune m'a fait un an et mes iPhones étaient en très bon état. Je prends des coques volontairement fines pour ne pas "dénaturer" le design de l'iPhone et franchement je n'ai pas été deçu. L'année dernière j'ai même pris une protection d'écran (http://www.spigen.com/brands/apple/iphone/iphone-5s/iphone-5-glas-tr-nano-slim.html) qui est super facile à poser et j'ai trouvé le "toucher" meilleur que le verre d'origine.
> Pour le 6 je suis parti sur cette coque http://www.amazon.fr/iPhone-Spigen®...id=1410869243&sr=1-9&keywords=spigen+iPhone+6



J'ai aussi pris une vitre de protection chez eux pour mon iPhone 5, et franchement c'est terrible. Comme tu dis le touché est bien meilleur que la vitre d'origine et en plus il y a beaucoup moins de traces de doigts, bref c'est que du bon! J'ai pris le modèle Privacy.
http://www.spigen.com/brands/apple/...5s-screen-protector-glas-tr-slim-privacy.html
Ça fonctionne parfaitement bien.


----------



## alamiyassine (16 Septembre 2014)

Aucune commande n'est encore expédiée de chez Apple ?


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Non seulement au USA apparemment selon Mac4ever


----------



## alamiyassine (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Non seulement au USA apparemment selon Mac4ever



Me concernant je vais faire le déplacement jusqu'en france juste pour l'avoir le premier jour, si je l'ai pas vendredi ça va être mort pour moi vu le retour est prévu pour le dimanche


----------



## tboy (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce le invisibleSHIELD ?



C'est un film protecteur, qu'on installe sur tout l'iphone, pas uniquement sur l'écran. De sorte qu'il est protégé tout en gardant son apparence de base. 
J'ai cité invisibleSHIELD, parce que c'est la seule marque que je connais mais il y en a peut-être d'autres.

Je suis d'accord que, forcément, au touché, c'est différent. Mais, à la rigueur, on est pas obligé de mettre de protection sur l'écran qui est parait-il particulièrement résistant aux griffes ! Et n'en mettre que sur tout le reste du smartphone.


----------



## Ochean (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai tenté de pré-commander l'iPhone 5 chez free y'a 2 ans... Et j'ai attendu plus d'un mois avant de craquer et de passer à Sosh où je l'ai eu en moins de 48h!

Cette année, j'ai appris la leçon, je commande à l'AS comme ça je me dis y'a peu de chances que les délais soient pas respectés... Mais si ça tarde, le samedi je pourrais pas le récupérer car livraison au boulot :/


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> C'est un film protecteur, qu'on installe sur tout l'iphone, pas uniquement sur l'écran. De sorte qu'il est protégé tout en gardant son apparence de base.
> J'ai cité invisibleSHIELD, parce que c'est la seule marque que je connais mais il y en a peut-être d'autres.
> 
> Je suis d'accord que, forcément, au touché, c'est différent. Mais, à la rigueur, on est pas obligé de mettre de protection sur l'écran qui est parait-il particulièrement résistant aux griffes ! Et n'en mettre que sur tout le reste du smartphone.



D'accord 
ça peut être pas mal alors ! je pense plutôt prendre une coque transparente


----------



## rickyfit (16 Septembre 2014)

Pour moi précommande de &#314;'iphone 6+ 64Go le 12 à 09h34 sur AS avec coque cuir noir et macbook pro retina 13.

CB débitée dimanche 14 à 03h29 mais statut toujours en cours de traitement. Il est spécifié à coté de chaque article livraison le 19/9 in most areas par livraison express.

Soyons patient ça va arriver ya pas de raisons !


----------



## Macuserman (16 Septembre 2014)

vincelan a dit:


> Et si on annule la coque, ça peut "débloquer" les choses ?



En général, non malheureusement ! Mais tente*


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Pour moi précommande de &#314;'iphone 6+ 64Go le 12 à 09h34 sur AS avec coque cuir noir et macbook pro retina 13.
> 
> CB débitée dimanche 14 à 03h29 mais statut toujours en cours de traitement. Il est spécifié à coté de chaque article livraison le 19/9 in most areas par livraison express.
> 
> Soyons patient ça va arriver ya pas de raisons !



Une sacrée commande aha


----------



## toma1618 (16 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> J'ai aussi pris une vitre de protection chez eux pour mon iPhone 5, et franchement c'est terrible. Comme tu dis le touché est bien meilleur que la vitre d'origine et en plus il y a beaucoup moins de traces de doigts, bref c'est que du bon! J'ai pris le modèle Privacy.
> http://www.spigen.com/brands/apple/...5s-screen-protector-glas-tr-slim-privacy.html
> Ça fonctionne parfaitement bien.



Et c'est carrément plus facile à mettre que les films de protections !! J'ai jamais réussi à mettre un film de protection et là avec vitre de protection que j'avais pris c'est passé du 1er coup


----------



## rickyfit (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Une sacrée commande aha




Yesssss mouahahah ! C'est noel avant l'heure !


----------



## MisterDrako (16 Septembre 2014)

Peso, j'ai commandé un IPhone 6 + mais sans coque, car je préfére une Vaja
lorsqu'elles seront dispo en version "top flip"...

ma commande est touours prévue pour le 19 
(j'étais le 1er sur la plateforme parait il )
"prét pour expédition" mais débitée ce matin...

voilà pour infos...

amitiés à tous....


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

Les comptes en banque fonctionnent en ce moment


----------



## kimiraikkonen (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai appelé Free, pour ceux qui ont réalisé la précommande chez cet opérateur, la dame que j'ai eu m'a dit qu'on resterait à l'étape 1 jusqu'à ce qu'ils donnent les iPhones à chronopost. Apparemment ils ont bien l'intention de livrer elle m'a dit que c'était bien le 19 qu'on sera livré


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Comment peux tu savoir que tu étais le premier ?


----------



## Banzay (16 Septembre 2014)

batou160 a dit:


> Bonjour, iPhone 6 64 giga Or commandé sur Orange.fr le 12/09 à 09h12, mon statut de commande vient de passer à "en rupture"... Suis-je le seul ?



T'es pas seul. J'ai commandé avant toi à 09:03 est ma commande a le status comme en rupture aussi.
T'as commandé une nouvelle ligne? Ou renouvellement?


----------



## ajira (16 Septembre 2014)

kimiraikkonen a dit:


> J'ai appelé Free, pour ceux qui ont réalisé la précommande chez cet opérateur, la dame que j'ai eu m'a dit qu'on resterait à l'étape 1 jusqu'à ce qu'ils donnent les iPhones à chronopost. Apparemment ils ont bien l'intention de livrer elle m'a dit que c'était bien le 19 qu'on sera livré



Expédié ou livré chez nous le 19 ?


----------



## batou160 (16 Septembre 2014)

Banzay a dit:


> T'es pas seul. J'ai commandé avant toi à 09:03 est ma commande a le status comme en rupture aussi.
> T'as commandé une nouvelle ligne? Ou renouvellement?



J'ai commandé une nouvelle ligne en gardant mon ancien numéro. J'ai contacté le SAV Orange, elle m'a dit "il y a eu trop de commandes en même temps, la livraison se ferra sous 4 semaines maximum". Je vais donc allez en AS vendredi matin si jamais j'arrive à en trouver un j'annulerais ma commande...


----------



## Macuserman (16 Septembre 2014)

ajira a dit:


> Expédié ou livré chez nous le 19 ?




En général c'est expédié ! C'est pour ça que je préconise les livraisons Chronopost le jour même (ce que j'ai d'ailleurs fait) comme ça le bonheur est double !


----------



## ajira (16 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> En général c'est expédié ! C'est pour ça que je préconise les livraisons Chronopost le jour même (ce que j'ai d'ailleurs fait) comme ça le bonheur est double !



Oui mais free ne nous laisse pas le choix pour la livraison


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

batou160 a dit:


> J'ai commandé une nouvelle ligne en gardant mon ancien numéro. J'ai contacté le SAV Orange, elle m'a dit "il y a eu trop de commandes en même temps, la livraison se ferra sous 4 semaines maximum". Je vais donc allez en AS vendredi matin si jamais j'arrive à en trouver un j'annulerais ma commande...



Fais gaffe c'est la merde d'annuler une commande Orange: l'année dernière pour le 5s, il m'avait dit que c'était impossible d'annuler, et qu'il fallait que j'annule le colis...( je devais donc attendre qu'il est du stock,qu'il m'envoie le téléphone, et que je refuse le colis )


----------



## Macuserman (16 Septembre 2014)

Y'a un truc qui m'étonne, SFR annonce encore pas mal de modèles en expédition dès le 19/09 alors que les autres opérateurs ont baissé le rideau, est-ce normal ?


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Il n'actualise peut être pas leur site..Ou font de la publicité mensongère


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Il n'actualise peut être pas leur site..Ou font de la publicité mensongère



Ou il ont beaucoup de stock


----------



## MisterDrako (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Comment peux tu savoir que tu étais le premier ?



J'ai appellé l'AS avant le 12/09 pour du cablage et du coup j'en ai profité pour me faire conseiller pour la pré-commande du 12/09.

on m'a conseillé d'appeler à partir de 07H50 (ligne directe).
j'ai donc tel, mais n'ai pû joindre cette personne que vers 08H50.

j'ai ensuite patienté avec la conseillére (L'AS ayant un peu de retard).
elle m'a assuré que j'étais le 1er, puis aprés moi un pro aussi...

Voili ....

so wait & see..


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> J'ai appellé l'AS avant le 12/09 pour du cablage et du coup j'en ai profité pour me faire conseiller pour la pré-commande du 12/09.
> 
> on m'a conseillé d'appeler à partir de 07H50 (ligne directe).
> j'ai donc tel, mais n'ai pû joindre cette personne que vers 08H50.
> ...



Etes vous certain de le recevoir le premier ?


----------



## MisterDrako (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Etes vous certain de le recevoir le premier ?



Non, ça serai trop beau...

je souhaitais juste ne pas glander un mois ou plus....

aprés nous restons tributaires aussi des transporteurs...


----------



## i am clara (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Etes vous certain de le recevoir le premier ?




Etre le premier ou non .... je trouve que cela à peu d'importance.

L'avoir vendredi est un privilège et pouvoir s'offrir un iphone également.

Donc un peu de patience


----------



## Ochean (16 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Peso, j'ai commandé un IPhone 6 + mais sans coque, car je préfére une Vaja
> lorsqu'elles seront dispo en version "top flip"...
> 
> ma commande est touours prévue pour le 19
> ...



Tu l'as passé à quelle heure ta commande sur l'AS ? Moi j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation à 9h28 (et il me semble que j'ai checké à 9h20 et on pouvait pas encore commander


----------



## MisterDrako (16 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Tu l'as passé à quelle heure ta commande sur l'AS ? Moi j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation à 9h28 (et il me semble que j'ai checké à 9h20 et on pouvait pas encore commander



ou tu trouves cette infos stp ?


Celà dépend aussi des plateformes je pense aussi...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

i am clara a dit:


> Etre le premier ou non .... je trouve que cela à peu d'importance.
> 
> L'avoir vendredi est un privilège et pouvoir s'offrir un iphone également.
> 
> Donc un peu de patience



Oui patience


----------



## alex9517 (16 Septembre 2014)

henrikbonif a dit:


> hey alex ca me rassure! jai commande voie sosh un iphone 6 64go gris sideral et je suis aussi en "cours de preparation". jai demande livraison chez orange proche de chez moi et jespere bien lavoir dans la journée. tavais recu un texto? merci




Non je n'avait pas reçu de sms


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Il me semble que le store FR n'a ouvert que vers 9h35


----------



## sebastichou (16 Septembre 2014)

Ceux qui vont chercher leur iphone chez les opérateurs sans avoir précommander, vous comptez y aller a quelle heure ?


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

sebastichou a dit:


> Ceux qui vont chercher leur iphone chez les opérateurs sans avoir précommander, vous comptez y aller a quelle heure ?



Je te conseil d'y aller dès l'ouverture


----------



## bibyfok (16 Septembre 2014)

Pas de changement pour moi... 


> Articles en cours de traitement  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express



Ma copine est "prêt à l'expédition" et l'a commandé en même temps que moi.

Ce qui me parait louche c'est que certaines personnes qui ont commandé le combo coque + iPhone 6 Plus ont deja reçu les coques...?...


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Pas de changement pour moi...
> 
> 
> Ma copine est "prêt à l'expédition" et l'a commandé en même temps que moi.
> ...



Ils ont fait deux commandes a part


----------



## bibyfok (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Ils ont fait deux commandes a part



Ouais mais pourquoi ca bloquerai nos commandes si ils ont du stock? oO


----------



## tony du 08 (16 Septembre 2014)

sebastichou a dit:


> Ceux qui vont chercher leur iphone chez les opérateurs sans avoir précommander, vous comptez y aller a quelle heure ?



moi à 9h30 à l'ouverture devant la boutique orange j'y suis ou peut être même avant


----------



## bibyfok (16 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> moi à 9h30 à l'ouverture devant la boutique orange j'y suis ou peut être même avant



Je vais faire pareil je crois, et en prendre un en Mobicarte!


----------



## sebastichou (16 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> moi à 9h30 à l'ouverture devant la boutique orange j'y suis ou peut être même avant



Orange aussi pour moi, je pense que ce sera bien plus tôt que 9h30  une conseillère m'a dit que beaucoup de personnes sont venues demander si on pouvait prendre encore les précommades (c'était hier) et qu'elles n'ont duré que 24h vu qu'ils n'avaient plus de stocks ! donc ce sera tôt pour moi


----------



## Francoy (16 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, Je suis perdu pour la livraison

Jai commandé sur lApple Store FR très tôt je crois genre vers 9h30. Jai reçu le mail de confirmation quelques minutes après. Et aujourdhui le 16 à 13h30, ça me marque toujours « commande en cours de traitement »

Le truc cest que y a deux jours jai été débiter pour liPhone, mais ils ont prélevé 1 de plus. Et hier soir largent était de retour sur le compte et Apple ma fait un versement de 1,35. Donc jai gagné 1,35 sur mon compte. Oui je sais cest très louche je ne comprend pas

Ce matin jai contacté Apple avec le Chat en ligne. Jai donné à la dame mes informations de commande. Elle ma dit que les iPhone seront expédiés vendredi 19 et quon les recevrait entre 3 à 7 jours Ensuite elle me dit de ne pas minquiéter et que vu lheure à laquelle jai commandé je serai dans les premiers à le recevoir

Entre ceux qui disent quils sont en préparation pour expédition depuis vendredi 12 et moi qui nest toujours rien je minquiète un peu. Dautant que la dame ma dit en gros que ce ne sera pas avant le lundi 22

Avez-vous plus dinformations sur vos commandes aujourdhui ? 
Merci


----------



## i0b1 (16 Septembre 2014)

Ola !

Le 6 en 64 Go gris sidéral commandé hier en renouvellement de mobile chez Orange. C'est écrit : votre commande sera terminée pour le jeudi 18 septembre. J'avoue être étonné après avoir lu ici et là qu'il est en rupture partout mais bon, qui sait ! 

Edit :

Votre colis est en cours de préparation avec ré-approvisionnement. Il comprend :
Carte SIM
IPHONE 6 GRIS SIDERAL 64 GO CU WEB ....


----------



## tony du 08 (16 Septembre 2014)

sebastichou a dit:


> Orange aussi pour moi, je pense que ce sera bien plus tôt que 9h30  une conseillère m'a dit que beaucoup de personnes sont venues demander si on pouvait prendre encore les précommades (c'était hier) et qu'elles n'ont duré que 24h vu qu'ils n'avaient plus de stocks ! donc ce sera tôt pour moi


 
 oui c'est clair je vais peut être venir plus tôt encore, j'aurais bien voulu précommander mais étant en pro je pouvais pas mais j'ai l'avantage que je passe devant tout ceux qui ne sont pas pro donc c'est déjà un avantage 
 moi je le prend en renouvellement.


----------



## Janus00 (16 Septembre 2014)

ça sent pas très très bon pour les Sosh(eurs/euses) ...



http://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/Ma-com...ne-6-plus/td-p/1681627/highlight/false/page/7

N'hésitez pas à lire toutes les pages, chez Sosh on dit tout et son contraire mais surtout apparemment ils sont en big rupture à part quelques chanceux qui auront passé commande assez tôt pour passer à travers la rupture généralisée ...

ça pu du k ...


----------



## benjamin_T (16 Septembre 2014)

Passage pour ma part en mode "préparation pour expédition" chez Free. 

Je garde espoir de le recevoir le Jour J.


----------



## freelander (16 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Bonjour, Je suis perdu pour la livraison
> 
> Jai commandé sur lApple Store FR très tôt je crois genre vers 9h30. Jai reçu le mail de confirmation quelques minutes après. Et aujourdhui le 16 à 13h30, ça me marque toujours « commande en cours de traitement »
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'ai commandé vendredi à 9h35 à l'ouverture de l'apple store et j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation ou c'est indiquer livraison entre 3et 7 jours, sur mon suivi commande sur le site il est indiqué "livraison le 19/09 mais je n'ai pas encore été débité. Hier au téléphone on m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de changement sur la livraison et que je l'aurai dans les 1er. Mais quand je vois que certains ont déjà été débité et que le commande est en préparation à l'expédition, je me dit que c'est mort pour vendredi.


----------



## i0b1 (16 Septembre 2014)

@Janus00 -  Raison pour laquelle je me suis réengagé chez Orange et non pas Sosh ! Quelques euros dans le c** sur 24 mois mais bon, le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle !


----------



## freelander (16 Septembre 2014)

A ceux qui ont passé commande vendredi matin, a quelle heure s'est ouvert l'apple store chez vous? et à quelle heure avez vous eu le mail de confirmation? merci


----------



## Francoy (16 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> A ceux qui ont passé commande vendredi matin, a quelle heure s'est ouvert l'apple store chez vous? et à quelle heure avez vous eu le mail de confirmation? merci



J'ai actualisé la page toutes les minutes à partir de 8h et je crois avoir commandé vers 9h30 (apparition de la page) en caisse expresse (en 1 clique).

J'ai eu le mail de confirmation à 9h39 exactement.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> moi à 9h30 à l'ouverture devant la boutique orange j'y suis ou peut être même avant



Des amis a moi ont déjà prévu être devant Orange  a 4h00 pour être les premiers


----------



## sangoke (16 Septembre 2014)

iPhone 6 64Go commandé le 12 à 19h40 chez free, je pensai être à la rue au niveau de la livraison mais enfaite je viens de passer en préparation de la commande (étape 2) donc je ne désespère pas de le recevoir le 19 !!!


----------



## CrW (16 Septembre 2014)

sangoke a dit:


> iPhone 6 64Go commandé le 12 à 19h40 chez free, je pensai être à la rue au niveau de la livraison mais enfaite je viens de passer en préparation de la commande (étape 2) donc je ne désespère pas de le recevoir le 19 !!!



Ouais moi commande chez free à 9H12 je pensais que ce bouger le cul pour être dans les premières près co changerais quelque chose, mais quand je vois que ça se débloque pour beaucoup qui l'on fait après et que je suis à l'étape une, je sais pas du tout comment il gère leur système... c'est comme si tu arrive le premier à la caisse mais que tout le monde te passe devant ..


----------



## tony du 08 (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Des amis a moi ont déjà prévu être devant Orange a 4h00 pour être les premiers



 oui peut être mais moi comme j'ai dit je passe devant tout le monde étant pro et vu le bled ou que je suis je te garanti qu'il y aura pas foule, tout le monde vient de payer ses impôts sur le revenu sa freinera un peu enfin pas pour moi on a qu'une vie après tout


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> oui peut être mais moi comme j'ai dit je passe devant tout le monde étant pro et vu le bled ou que je suis je te garanti qu'il y aura pas foule, tout le monde vient de payer ses impôts sur le revenu sa freinera un peu enfin pas pour moi on a qu'une vie après tout



Tu es sure d'avoir ton modèle ?


----------



## kimiraikkonen (16 Septembre 2014)

ajira a dit:


> Expédié ou livré chez nous le 19 ?



Apparemment de ce qu'elle m'a dit ils vont les donner à Chronopost jeudi pour que la livraison ait lieu vendredi. 
J'espère que ce qu'elle m'a dit se confirmera vraiment et que le livreur arrivera vendredi aux domiciles

Pour ma part je suis comme plusieurs d'entre vous passé à l'étape 2, préparation de la commande, l'espoir est donc de mise pour avoir l'iPhone dans les mains vendredi.


----------



## tony du 08 (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Tu es sure d'avoir ton modèle ?


 
 sur oui et non je le serai jeudi car je connais un responsable des ventes orange qui sera jeudi combien d' iPhone 6/6+ aura ma boutique 
 je suis pas compliquer je voudrai juste un 16 go or.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> sur oui et non je le serai jeudi car je connais un responsable des ventes orange qui sera jeudi combien d' iPhone 6/6+ aura ma boutique
> je suis pas compliquer je voudrai juste un 16 go or.



Sympa de cette couleur 
très bon choix


----------



## rickyfit (16 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> A ceux qui ont passé commande vendredi matin, a quelle heure s'est ouvert l'apple store chez vous? et à quelle heure avez vous eu le mail de confirmation? merci




Pour moi mail de confirmation à 09h34 j'ai du commander un peu avant 09h30 me semble-t-il !


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai lu un truck sur un site d'actualité, que la notification d'expédition d'Apple allait nous parvenir mercredi ou jeudi...Je parle pour les commandes Apple dès l'ouverture biensur avec marqué " Livraison le 19/09... "


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

J'ai commander a 11h30  et aucun soucis


----------



## sebastichou (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Des amis a moi ont déjà prévu être devant Orange  a 4h00 pour être les premiers



4h00 wouah!! moi qui pensais qu'à 7h je serais parmi les premiers chez orange ^^


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

sebastichou a dit:


> 4h00 wouah!! moi qui pensais qu'à 7h je serais parmi les premiers chez orange ^^



Ils risquent d'y avoir du monde


----------



## tony du 08 (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Sympa de cette couleur
> très bon choix


 
 merci  oui je pense que la couleur or doit être pas mal sa va me changer de mon iPhone 5 noir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> merci  oui je pense que la couleur or doit être pas mal sa va me changer de mon iPhone 5 noir



Oui et la façade blanche est très belle 

très bon choix


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Honnêtement 04h00 ça me parait vraiment tôt...


----------



## F@bi1 (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> J'ai lu un truck sur un site d'actualité, que la notification d'expédition d'Apple allait nous parvenir mercredi ou jeudi...Je parle pour les commandes Apple dès l'ouverture biensur avec marqué " Livraison le 19/09... "


Pour ma part annulation si statut non changé demain a cause d'une housse (lol)!! J'irais chercher celui réservé en AS.


----------



## bixnte (16 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir , 

iPhone 6 argent 64 Go commandé chez Free vendredi matin à 10h29 , j'ai été débité ce matin et je suis passé en mode "préparation de la commande" . 
Je ne sais pas si j'ai une chance de le recevoir dans les temps . 
On verra


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

bixnte a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> iPhone 6 argent 64 Go commandé chez Free vendredi matin à 10h29 , j'ai été débité ce matin et je suis passé en mode "préparation de la commande" .
> Je ne sais pas si j'ai une chance de le recevoir dans les temps .
> On verra



Le modèle Argent a la façade Blanche?


----------



## ledu26 (16 Septembre 2014)

Free aurait envoyé un sms de confirmation selon Mac4ever...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Free aurait envoyé un sms de confirmation selon Mac4ever...



Pas d'info pour le moment


----------



## bibyfok (16 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> J'ai actualisé la page toutes les minutes à partir de 8h et je crois avoir commandé vers 9h30 (apparition de la page) en caisse expresse (en 1 clique).
> 
> J'ai eu le mail de confirmation à 9h39 exactement.



IDEM, sans la caisse expresse


----------



## surfmann (16 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous pour moi sa été 1iphone 6plus 64go commander des l'ouverture de l'AS g reçu le mail de confirm a 9h32 mon statue actuel est prêt pour l'expédition et g été débiter aujourd'hui du montant sur mon compte bancaire , jusqu'ici tout vas bien maintenant tout vas dépendre d' UPS je croise les doigts , après pour ceux qui ont commander chez free je me rappelle que lors de la sortie de l'iPhone 5 bcp de monde voir tt le monde non pas reçu leur phone le jour J , pour moi le meilleur moyen de l'avoir le 19 c de le commander sur l'app store après j'espère pour vous que je me trompe  .. Bon courage à tous


----------



## Ochean (16 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> IDEM, sans la caisse expresse



Pareil, mais j'ai eu la confirmation sur le site de l'AS à 9H28... Ca bouge bien mieux chez les ricains apparemment :/

J'espère juste que ça sera vendredi car je le reçois au boulot du coup si c'est pas vendredi c'est forcément lundi :s



surfmann a dit:


> Bonjour à tous pour moi sa été 1iphone 6plus 64go commander des l'ouverture de l'AS g reçu le mail de confirm a 9h32 mon statue actuel est prêt pour l'expédition et g été débiter aujourd'hui du montant sur mon compte bancaire , jusqu'ici tout vas bien maintenant tout vas dépendre d' UPS je croise les doigts , après pour ceux qui ont commander chez free je me rappelle que lors de la sortie de l'iPhone 5 bcp de monde voir tt le monde non pas reçu leur phone le jour J , pour moi le meilleur moyen de l'avoir le 19 c de le commander sur l'app store après j'espère pour vous que je me trompe  .. Bon courage à tous



Il parait qu'ils font des efforts chez free, mais y'a deux ans pour les iphone 5 je l'ai commandé le jour J des pré-commandes mais tard dans la journée => 1 mois après j'avais pas reçu :/ du coup j'ai changé d'opérateur (à cause de leur 3G pas terrible en plus)


----------



## bixnte (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le modèle Argent a la façade Blanche?



Tout à fait 

Une petite précision est apparue sur ma commande , La date de facturation : 16/09/2014 et il est indiqué : 
La garantie de votre téléphone démarre à partir de cette date.

C'est peut être bon signe .


----------



## Ochean (16 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> A ceux qui ont passé commande vendredi matin, a quelle heure s'est ouvert l'apple store chez vous? et à quelle heure avez vous eu le mail de confirmation? merci



Ouverture entre 9h20 et 9h25 mail de confirmation à 9h28


----------



## Alex_APM (16 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Commande à l'AS d'un 6+ gris vendredi à 09h40 pour une livraison normalement le 19/09. La commande est toujours "préparation de l'expédition" comme tout le monde visiblement.

Par contre je confirme que j'avais bien reçu l'iPhone 5s presque 24h avant la sortie en boutique et que comme aujourd'hui je n'avais pratiquement pas eu de notification ou d'évolution de la commande jusqu'à 24h avant d'avoir le téléphone donc pourquoi ne pas continuer à y croire! 

Réponse demain


----------



## sangoke (16 Septembre 2014)

bixnte a dit:


> Tout à fait
> 
> Une petite précision est apparue sur ma commande , La date de facturation : 16/09/2014 et il est indiqué :
> La garantie de votre téléphone démarre à partir de cette date.
> ...



Exact j'ai pareil sur le site de free, j'espère que c'est bon signe par ce que sinon c'est abusé ta garantie à commencé alors que t'a même pas ton téléphone ..

Mais je suis aussi à l'étape 2 ça sent bon, après j'ai pas reçu le texto que free à envoyé à beaucoup car c'est une ouverture de ligne donc forcément. 

Et apparemment mac4ever à eu des infos, je cite : "une personne travaillant chez Free tenait à rassurer ceux qui ont précommandé vendredi dernier « Chez Free, le système est normalement bien fait et nous autorisons les précommandes seulement pour les mobiles que nous avons en disponibilité. Donc, tous ceux qui l'ont commandé vendredi matin devraient le recevoir le 19 au matin par Chronopost. Cela rassurera certains inquiets ;-) »"

Donc c'est ok je pense il on prévu cette fois


----------



## Ochean (16 Septembre 2014)

Alex_APM a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Commande à l'AS d'un 6+ gris vendredi à 09h40 pour une livraison normalement le 19/09. La commande est toujours "préparation de l'expédition" comme tout le monde visiblement.
> 
> ...



Il me semble que le 5s n'était pas dispo en précommande. Tu parles du 5 ?


----------



## Alex_APM (16 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Il me semble que le 5s n'était pas dispo en précommande. Tu parles du 5 ?




Oui pardon je parlais du 5


----------



## bixnte (16 Septembre 2014)

sangoke a dit:


> Exact j'ai pareil sur le site de free, j'espère que c'est bon signe par ce que sinon c'est abusé ta garantie à commencé alors que t'a même pas ton téléphone ..
> 
> Mais je suis aussi à l'étape 2 ça sent bon, après j'ai pas reçu le texto que free à envoyé à beaucoup car c'est une ouverture de ligne donc forcément.
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info , je ne savais pas pour le sms . Du coup je viens de voir sur mon iP 4 que j'ai reçu le sms en question . Ça se précise drôlement


----------



## ledu26 (17 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de lire le dernier article de Macg sur le test des nouveaux iPhone 
:love::rose:

Le 6 plus à l'air parfait pour moi.. J'espère qu'on aura les numéros de suivi UPS aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

bixnte a dit:


> Tout à fait
> 
> Une petite précision est apparue sur ma commande , La date de facturation : 16/09/2014 et il est indiqué :
> La garantie de votre téléphone démarre à partir de cette date.
> ...



Si tu le reçois  le 19 , tu perd 3 jours de garantie ?


----------



## ledu26 (17 Septembre 2014)

Normalement la garantie Apple, ne commence que lors de l'activation de l'iPhone...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je viens de lire le dernier article de Macg sur le test des nouveaux iPhone
> :love::rose:
> 
> Le 6 plus à l'air parfait pour moi.. J'espère qu'on aura les numéros de suivi UPS aujourd'hui



Dis nous si tu reçois le numéro de suivi


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour ceux qui n'on pas été débité et qui sont toujours prévu pour vendredi, avez vous des nouvelles de votre statut de commande?


----------



## rickyfit (17 Septembre 2014)

Non toujours en cours de traitement... On verra demain si ça part !


----------



## flo-2b (17 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Non toujours en cours de traitement... On verra demain si ça part !



Pareil, pas débité et toujours en cours de traitement.


----------



## bibyfok (17 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'on pas été débité et qui sont toujours prévu pour vendredi, avez vous des nouvelles de votre statut de commande?



Je viens de vérifier: rien débité, et toujours le même statut:


> Articles en cours de traitement  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier: rien débité, et toujours le même statut:



au moins je ne suis pas le seul dans le cas....


----------



## brunnno (17 Septembre 2014)

quand vous parlez de "débités" ou pas, vous parlez d'une commande faite où ?
Car pour les achats sur le site Apple, le débit est déjà fait


----------



## bibyfok (17 Septembre 2014)

brunnno a dit:


> quand vous parlez de "débités" ou pas, vous parlez d'une commande faite où ?
> Car pour les achats sur le site Apple, le débit est déjà fait



Nope, j'ai commandé 2 iPhone 6 Plus et une coque Apple sur l'Apple Store en ligne, commandé à 9h39, livraison prévue le 19, et toujours pas été débité!


----------



## flo-2b (17 Septembre 2014)

brunnno a dit:


> quand vous parlez de "débités" ou pas, vous parlez d'une commande faite où ?
> Car pour les achats sur le site Apple, le débit est déjà fait



Commandé un iPhone 6 Plus 64Go gris sidéral à 9h38 sur l'AS, pas débité et étape : Articles en cours de traitement


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

flo-2b a dit:


> Commandé un iPhone 6 Plus 64Go gris sidéral à 9h38 sur l'AS, pas débité et étape : Articles en cours de traitement



Vous me rassurez les Gars (Ou filles ^^) Je ne suis pas tout seul "article en cours de traitement avec livraison le 19" ! J'ai fait ma commande sur l'Apple Store FR à 9h30

J'ai commandé aussi le iPhone 6 64Go gris sidéral. C'est peut-être celui qui met du temps vu la demande ^^. Après j'ai commandé en même temps une coque en cuir. Ça va peut-être me rallonger un peu ... :/

On se tient au courant dans la journée ? 

PS : J'ai eu Apple au téléphone ce matin vers 10h. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils étaient débordé par des milliers de commandes dans leur entrepôt... Et que certaines livraisons marquées pour le 19 seront livrées forcement plusieurs jours après la date prévue à la base...


----------



## brunnno (17 Septembre 2014)

pour ma part, le débit est déjà enregistré sur mon compte (c'était déjà le cas hier, je n'ai pas regardé avant...)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Vous me rassurez les Gars (Ou filles ^^) Je ne suis pas tout seul "article en cours de traitement avec livraison le 19" ! J'ai fait ma commande sur l'Apple Store FR à 9h30
> 
> J'ai commandé aussi le iPhone 6 64Go gris sidéral. C'est peut-être celui qui met du temps vu la demande ^^. Après j'ai commandé en même temps une coque en cuir. Ça va peut-être me rallonger un peu ... :/
> 
> ...



Normal avec 4 millions de précommandes rien que le 12 Septembre


----------



## maxgic (17 Septembre 2014)

Pas de news ni de suivi de commande chez Bouygues !

Ma commande était en cours de traitement depuis le 12 et devait passer à l'état validée cette semaine, mais maintenant tout est grisé.

J'espère être livré dans les temps, on verra demain si je reçois le sms avec le suivi de colis.


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Normal avec 4 millions de précommandes rien que le 12 Septembre



Oui dans le monde !  Mais en France ça doit être quelques centaine de milliers tout au plus ;-) Et ça se trouve ils dispatchent dans plusieurs petits entrepôts en France pour gérer les commandes.


----------



## patrickph (17 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Oui dans le monde !  Mais en France ça doit être quelques centaine de milliers tout au plus ;-) Et ça se trouve ils dispatchent dans plusieurs petits entrepôts en France pour gérer les commandes.




Non pas d'entrepôt en France. 
Ils partent tous du même endroit pour l'Europe ... L'autre fais c'était Pays-Bas pour moi ....


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Oui dans le monde !  Mais en France ça doit être quelques centaine de milliers tout au plus ;-) Et ça se trouve ils dispatchent dans plusieurs petits entrepôts en France pour gérer les commandes.



Oui sans compter ce qui a été livrer chez les opérateurs et les boutiques


----------



## samhor (17 Septembre 2014)

De toute façon nous serons fixés bien rapidement...
Si ce soir, notre statut n'a pas bougé ce n'est pas bon signe surtout si les expéditions ont commencées pour ceux qui sont en "Préparation à l'expédition".

Ensuite, UPS sont généralement très efficaces donc des iPhone expédiés demain début d'après midi peuvent arriver le lendemain chez le propriétaire en France. Ils leurs reste donc encore du temps pour effectuer les envois !


----------



## yngve (17 Septembre 2014)

samhor a dit:


> De toute façon nous serons fixés bien rapidement...
> Si ce soir, notre statut n'a pas bougé ce n'est pas bon signe surtout si les expéditions ont commencées pour ceux qui sont en "Préparation à l'expédition".
> 
> Ensuite, UPS sont généralement très efficaces donc des iPhone expédiés demain début d'après midi peuvent arriver le lendemain chez le propriétaire en France. Ils leurs reste donc encore du temps pour effectuer les envois !



Pour arriver vendredi chez le client c'est ce soir le départ UPS (ne pas oublier que le lieu de départ est aux Pays-Bas : et le centre de tri est en RP puis nouveau départ vers la Province.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Non pas d'entrepôt en France.
> Ils partent tous du même endroit pour l'Europe ... L'autre fais c'était Pays-Bas pour moi ....



C'est peu être pas pareil pour les opérateurs ?


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

J'ai appelé Apple à l'instant et ils m'ont confirmé que ma livraison été maintenu pour vendredi. Je leur ai demandé concernant mon compte qui ne m'a pas encore été débité et ils me disent qu'il y a pas de souci, qu'ils prélèvent au moment de l'envoi. 

Peut être qu'ils ont un entrepôt près de Strasbourg et qu'il faudra peu de temps pour livrer en lorraine.


----------



## yngve (17 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> C'est peu être pas pareil pour les opérateurs ?



En effet ce n'est pas la même chose : ils sont déjà livrés !


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Pour arriver vendredi chez le client c'est ce soir le départ UPS (ne pas oublier que le lieu de départ est aux Pays-Bas : et le centre de tri est en RP puis nouveau départ vers la Province.



Comment sais tu que c'est au pays bas?


----------



## yngve (17 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> J'ai appelé Apple à l'instant et ils m'ont confirmé que ma livraison été maintenu pour vendredi. Je leur ai demandé concernant mon compte qui ne m'a pas encore été débité et ils me disent qu'il y a pas de souci, qu'ils prélèvent au moment de l'envoi.
> 
> Peut être qu'ils ont un entrepôt près de Strasbourg et qu'il faudra peu de temps pour livrer en lorraine.



Vous embêtez Apple pour cela : ils ont les nerfs solides ! 

Pas d'entrepôts en France .


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> En effet ce n'est pas la même chose : ils sont déjà livrés !



Oui et les stocks ne sont pas les mènes que chez Apple


----------



## yngve (17 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Comment sais tu que c'est au pays bas?



Il suffit de demander lors d'un contact précédent avec Apple et de regarder les emballages des colis reçus ! 
Vous avez des yeux 

Oculos habent et non videnbunt !


----------



## sw38 (17 Septembre 2014)

Pas d'infos en ce qui concerne les commandes Fnac (mise à part les quelques messages déjà passé qui disent que fallait pas commander à la Fnac) ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Il suffit de demander lors d'un contact précédent avec Apple et de regarder les emballages des colis reçus !
> Vous avez des yeux
> 
> Oculos habent et non videnbunt !



belle locution latine


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Vous embêtez Apple pour cela : ils ont les nerfs solides !
> 
> Pas d'entrepôts en France .



Tu fais genre que tu connais bien la marque, tu as l'air plutôt abrutit à prendre un air supérieur en parlant comme ça au gens.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Tu fais genre que tu connais bien la marque, tu as l'air plutôt abrutit à prendre un air supérieur en parlant comme ça au gens.



Essayons de rester courtois svp , nous sommes sur un forum ou nous échangeons des idées et des avis


----------



## pyro094 (17 Septembre 2014)

maxgic a dit:


> Pas de news ni de suivi de commande chez Bouygues !
> 
> Ma commande était en cours de traitement depuis le 12 et devait passer à l'état validée cette semaine, mais maintenant tout est grisé.
> 
> J'espère être livré dans les temps, on verra demain si je reçois le sms avec le suivi de colis.



Je suis dans le même cas que toi! Je les ai contacté via leur Facebook (ils sont plus réactif sur les réseau sociaux qu'au téléphone....), on m'a répondu que ma préco du 12 a bien été prise en compte le 12, mais qu'il se pouvait que la préparation ait pris un peu de retard étant donné le nombre important de précommande... J'espère le recevoir ce WE, mais c'est mal partit pour!


----------



## FalloutXtreme (17 Septembre 2014)

sw38 a dit:


> Pas d'infos en ce qui concerne les commandes Fnac (mise à part les quelques messages déjà passé qui disent que fallait pas commander à la Fnac) ?



Non malheureusement toujours au même point pour moi ... Ils me mettent expédition prévue dés octobre 2014 alors qu'après la pré-commande c'était marqué expedition dés le 18/09.

Je pense avoir précommandé dans les premiers sur la Fnac (actualisation de la page sans arrêt) donc s'ils livrent en octobre c'est qu'ils n'avaient absolument pas de stocks !

Plus jamais je précommande un truc chez eux en tout cas !


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Essayons de rester courtois svp , nous sommes sur un forum ou nous échangeons des idées et des avis



T'inquiète je sais rester courtois, juste j'aime pas les gens qui se croient supérieur au autres avec des commentaires comme:

-"Vous embêtez Apple pour cela : ils ont les nerfs solides"
-"Il suffit de demander lors d'un contact précédent avec Apple et de regarder les emballages des colis reçus ! 
*Vous avez des yeux *"

Pour info j'ai reçu mon iphone 5 d'Allemagne donc ils n'ont pas de dépôts que au pays bas.


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour rassurer ou informer certains, ma dernière commande Apple fut une coque cuir pour mon 6 plus et voici le résumé
 Commande le 12 sur le site Apple avec livraison express
 Débité le 15 de ma CB avec mail le 15 au soir me renseignant du numéro de suivi pour livraison le 16 dans la journée
 Coque Reçu le 16 à 11h00.
Je présume que cela sera pareil pour mon 6 plus, ma carte bancaire à été débité le 15 aussi.
Pour moi le mail de Apple sera pour demain avec une livraison pour le 19.
si cela peut aider.


----------



## Alak (17 Septembre 2014)

A ma connaissance Apple n'a pas d'entrepôt en Allemagne, par contre il arrive que des colis envoyé de Chine passe par l'Allemagne pour arriver en France (par Dusseldorf ou Cologne)


----------



## FalloutXtreme (17 Septembre 2014)

Nouvelle info pour ceux qui ont commandé sur la Fnac, j'ai un ami qui les a appelé et voici ce que la conseillère lui a dit :

Les commandes d'iPhone seront bien honorées pour le 19 mais pour très peu de gens pour le 6 Plus car ils en ont très peu ... Et les adhérents à leur service One seront certainement servis en priorité.

Bien entendu, je n'ai pas souscris à leur offre One ! J'ai plus qu'à prendre mon mal en patience, n'ayant pas d'Apple Store à proximité de chez moi ...


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Septembre 2014)

Voila un suivi Apple pour livraison à Lille de ma coque 6 plus
mardi, Septembre 16, 2014	Lieu	Heure	Pièces
6	Expédition livrée - Reçu signé par: 	                11:53	
1 Pièces

5	En cours de livraison	 LILLE - FRANCE	09:04	
1 Pièces

4	Arrivée au centre de tri DHL de LILLE - FRANCE	 LILLE - FRANCE	04:53	
1 Pièces

3	Partie de l'agence DHL de BRUSSELS - BELGIUM	 BRUSSELS - BELGIUM	01:58	
1 Pièces

lundi, Septembre 15, 2014	Lieu	Heure	Pièces
2	Traitée à l'agence DHL de BRUSSELS - BELGIUM	 BRUSSELS - BELGIUM	22:47	
1 Pièces

1	Information sur l'expédition reçue	 EINDHOVEN - NETHERLANDS, THE	18:49


----------



## tboy (17 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> J'ai appelé Apple à l'instant [...] Je leur ai demandé concernant mon compte qui ne m'a pas encore été débité et ils me disent qu'il y a pas de souci, qu'ils prélèvent au moment de l'envoi.



C'est quand même bizzard cette affirmation. Alors pourquoi m'ont-ils débité depuis plusieurs jours, comme d'ailleurs pleins d'autres personnes ici sur le forum ? :mouais: Au pire il aurait dû nuancer en disant que ce n'était que chez certains. Mais malgré tout, je me demande sur base de quel critère.

Je viens de vérifier l'avancement de ma commande: Si elle n'est toujours pas expédiée ce soir, je doute fort de l'avoir pour vendredi. Et j'ai pris congé exprès !


----------



## maxgic (17 Septembre 2014)

pyro094 a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi! Je les ai contacté via leur Facebook (ils sont plus réactif sur les réseau sociaux qu'au téléphone....), on m'a répondu que ma préco du 12 a bien été prise en compte le 12, mais qu'il se pouvait que la préparation ait pris un peu de retard étant donné le nombre important de précommande... J'espère le recevoir ce WE, mais c'est mal partit pour!


 
Ils viennent de m'annoncer que les expéditions commencent le 19 et non le 18


----------



## samhor (17 Septembre 2014)

Effectivement, les commandes peuvent partir Jeudi pour arriver vendredi.

J'ai eu plusieurs cas de commande où cela partais de Netherlands et j'étais livré le lendemain pour UPS. Commande jour J d'un produit en stock -> Livraison J+1.

Tout espoir n'est donc pas perdu.


----------



## sw38 (17 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Non malheureusement toujours au même point pour moi ... Ils me mettent expédition prévue dés octobre 2014 alors qu'après la pré-commande c'était marqué expedition dés le 18/09.
> 
> Je pense avoir précommandé dans les premiers sur la Fnac (actualisation de la page sans arrêt) donc s'ils livrent en octobre c'est qu'ils n'avaient absolument pas de stocks !
> 
> Plus jamais je précommande un truc chez eux en tout cas !



Moi ils disent toujours "date d'expédition prévu le 18" et la livraison le 19. J'ai pris le 6 16Gb en argent.



FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Nouvelle info pour ceux qui ont commandé  sur la Fnac, j'ai un ami qui les a appelé et voici ce que la conseillère  lui a dit :
> 
> Les commandes d'iPhone seront bien honorées pour le 19 mais pour très  peu de gens pour le 6 Plus car ils en ont très peu ... Et les adhérents à  leur service One seront certainement servis en priorité.
> 
> Bien entendu, je n'ai pas souscris à leur offre One ! J'ai plus qu'à  prendre mon mal en patience, n'ayant pas d'Apple Store à proximité de  chez moi ...



L'offre One n'est pas une option, tu l'obtiens après avoir dépensé une certaines sommes (je ne sais plus la limite mais il est question de milliers d'euros.)


----------



## FalloutXtreme (17 Septembre 2014)

sw38 a dit:


> Moi ils disent toujours "date d'expédition prévu le 18" et la livraison le 19. J'ai pris le 6 16Gb en argent.
> 
> 
> 
> L'offre One n'est pas une option, tu l'obtiens après avoir dépensé une certaines sommes (je ne sais plus la limite mais il est question de milliers d'euros.)



Ah merci pour l'info en tout cas 
Comme je le disais les iPhone 6 16 Go seront visiblement bien honorées pour le 19. Les 64 Go pour le 26. C'est pour les 6 Plus que ça se gâte. Tu devrais donc normalement être livré vendredi ou samedi pour ton iPhone 6 par la Fnac


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> C'est quand même bizzard cette affirmation. Alors pourquoi m'ont-ils débité depuis plusieurs jours, comme d'ailleurs pleins d'autres personnes ici sur le forum ? :mouais: Au pire il aurait dû nuancer en disant que ce n'était que chez certains. Mais malgré tout, je me demande sur base de quel critère.
> 
> Je viens de vérifier l'avancement de ma commande: Si elle n'est toujours pas expédiée ce soir, je doute fort de l'avoir pour vendredi. Et j'ai pris congé exprès !



Moi ils m'ont toujours pas débité sur l'Apple Store... J'ai commandé à 9h30 dans les premiers. Et là je suis toujours en "Articles en cours de traitement  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express"

J'ai contacté Apple hier soir : normalement les commandes devrait être expédiées mercredi soir ou jeudi.

J'ai re-contacté Apple ce matin : il y a beaucoup de demandes, certains ayant la date du 19 ne seront malheureusement livrés que quelques jours après...


----------



## sw38 (17 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Ah merci pour l'info en tout cas
> Comme je le disais les iPhone 6 16 Go seront visiblement bien honorées pour le 19. Les 64 Go pour le 26. C'est pour les 6 Plus que ça se gâte. Tu devrais donc normalement être livré vendredi ou samedi pour ton iPhone 6 par la Fnac



Merci ça me rassure


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2014)

Il n'y a donc PERSONNE qui ait commandé son iPhone chez SFR ? C'est dingue, je suis esseulé !


----------



## sw38 (17 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il n'y a donc PERSONNE qui ait commandé son iPhone chez SFR ? C'est dingue, je suis esseulé !



Ca devrait plutôt te rassurer, au moins t'as plus de chance de l'avoir en temps et en heure non ?


----------



## patrickph (17 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Il n'y a donc PERSONNE qui ait commandé son iPhone chez SFR ? C'est dingue, je suis esseulé !




Ah mais SFR existe encore ???!!!!
Il y a encore des abonnés ???!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro094 (17 Septembre 2014)

maxgic a dit:


> Ils viennent de m'annoncer que les expéditions commencent le 19 et non le 18



Un peu déçu de bouygues cette fois... J'avais reçu le 5 le jour de sa sortie, je pensais que ça allait être de même pour le 6... Dommage


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2014)

Vous avez pas pu choisir de mode de livraison ?


----------



## Karinanx (17 Septembre 2014)

J ai commande chez orange un 6 16 go or, et aujourd hui c tjs ... "En cours " , vous aussi ?


----------



## minipapy (17 Septembre 2014)

Oui, et c'est normal je pense. Les iPhones partiront entre ce soir et demain soir chez Orange.
C'était la même chose pour l'iPhone 5. 
J'avais reçu l'avis d'expédition à 23h30 la veille de la sortie et je l'avais finalement bien reçu le jour J vers 8h30 du matin.

Donc, pas d'inquiétudes : pour l'instant, tout est normal.


----------



## maxgic (17 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vous avez pas pu choisir de mode de livraison ?


 
Si on pouvait et c'était indiqué reception à partir du 19, mais on m'a confirmé ce matin qu'il n'y avait aucune expédition avant le 19.


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

minipapy a dit:


> Oui, et c'est normal je pense. Les iPhones partiront entre ce soir et demain soir chez Orange.
> C'était la même chose pour l'iPhone 5.
> J'avais reçu l'avis d'expédition à 23h30 la veille de la sortie et je l'avais finalement bien reçu le jour J vers 8h30 du matin.
> 
> Donc, pas d'inquiétudes : pour l'instant, tout est normal.



Je veux bien te croire  mais je suis toujours en "Article en cours de traitement : Livraison le 19/09 in most area par livraison express".... (commandé à 9h30 le 12/09 sur l'Apple Store FR)


----------



## Karinanx (17 Septembre 2014)

Oui j espère que ça sera vendredi ...


----------



## Chris2Fast (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, toujours rien de nouveau pour moi non plus, j'ai commandé sur l'apple store vers 09h30 ( à la seconde ou le site à rouvert en faite ), j'ai bien eu quelques minutes après un mail de confirmation de commande pour deux iPhone 6 16 go.

Actuellement, mon statut est " Préparation de Livraison, Livraison: 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express"


Je ne sais pas si ils expédient les colis dans l'ordre des commandes..mais je doute d'être bien livré le 19/09, pourtant je dois être parmis les premiers à avoir commandé..


----------



## pumk1n (17 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Je veux bien te croire  mais je suis toujours en "Article en cours de traitement : Livraison le 19/09 in most area par livraison express".... (commandé à 9h30 le 12/09 sur l'Apple Store FR)



Moi je me dis que vu que j'ai été débité, y'a de forte chance que je le reçoive vendredi matin. Mon statut est à "préparation de commande" depuis vendredi soir. Mais ma commande datant de 9h47 sur l'Apple store... Je me met à avoir un gros doute. Mais vu que j'ai plu l'argent... J'espère bien que ça sera pour vendredi, pour jeudi je ne me fais plus d'illusion, toujours aucun changement là...


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Moi je me dis que vu que j'ai été débité, y'a de forte chance que je le reçoive vendredi matin. Mon statut est à "préparation de commande" depuis vendredi soir. Mais ma commande datant de 9h47 sur l'Apple store... Je me met à avoir un gros doute. Mais vu que j'ai plu l'argent... J'espère bien que ça sera pour vendredi, pour jeudi je ne me fais plus d'illusion, toujours aucun changement là...



Moi j'ai été débité ce week-end MAIS ils m'ont remis l'argent sur mon compte ...


----------



## pumk1n (17 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Moi j'ai été débité ce week-end MAIS ils m'ont remis l'argent sur mon compte ...



Ah ouais très fort... Moi débité lundi mais pas de cashback, on m'a rien rendu


----------



## Ochean (17 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Moi je me dis que vu que j'ai été débité, y'a de forte chance que je le reçoive vendredi matin. Mon statut est à "préparation de commande" depuis vendredi soir. Mais ma commande datant de 9h47 sur l'Apple store... Je me met à avoir un gros doute. Mais vu que j'ai plu l'argent... J'espère bien que ça sera pour vendredi, pour jeudi je ne me fais plus d'illusion, toujours aucun changement là...



J'essaie d'y croire pour demain... Je l'ai justement pas commandé chez Sosh pour être sur de l'avoir vendredi voire jeudi... ca coute 50 moins cher avec Sosh quand même :/


----------



## Superlussa (17 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Moi j'ai été débité ce week-end MAIS ils m'ont remis l'argent sur mon compte ...



Sérieux?
Ils m'ont aussi débiter ce we
Mais silence radio depuis ...
En cours de préparation...


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

Superlussa a dit:


> Sérieux?
> Ils m'ont aussi débiter ce we
> Mais silence radio depuis ...
> En cours de préparation...



Oui sérieux ils m'ont même rendu 1,35 en plus. Mais moi je suis toujours en "Article en cours de traitement"....


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Oui sérieux ils m'ont même rendu 1,35 en plus. Mais moi je suis toujours en "Article en cours de traitement"....



Tu les as appelé pour savoir pourquoi ils ont débités et ont remis après?


----------



## Goldeneye911 (17 Septembre 2014)

de mon coté commandé sur l'AS vendredi a 9h40 statut "préparation de l'expédition" et j'ai été débité ça devrait le faire


----------



## Francoy (17 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Tu les as appelé pour savoir pourquoi ils ont débités et ont remis après?



Oui elle m'a dit "c'est normal c'est pour voir s'il y a de l'argent sur le compte, ont fait ça pour chaque commande". Mais bon... la j'ai toujours pas avancé depuis ma commande le 12...


----------



## sw38 (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour les acheteurs Fnac.

https://twitter.com/FnacVousAide/status/511925426437255168
https://twitter.com/FnacVousAide/status/511924572900577280

C'est deux conversations disent que si sur la confirmation de commande il est marqué 19/09 alors vous l'aurez à cette date et que pour le changement au 26/09 ca ne concerne que les nouveaux acheteurs. Mais bon... j'y crois qu'à moitié.


----------



## Ochean (17 Septembre 2014)

Les américains semblent être nombreux à avoir le statut sur l'AS à passer en Shipped :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1776879&page=129
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1776522&page=69


----------



## mbrn (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, commande faite sur l'Apple Store à 9h38 (iphone 6 + housse en cuir).

Statut toujours à "Articles en cours de traitement"

Je désespère de l'avoir vendredi...


----------



## samhor (17 Septembre 2014)

AH ! j'ai une de mes deux commandes iPhone + coque qui vient de changer de statut :
Préparation de lexpédition  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express

Bon signe ! patientons !


----------



## pumk1n (17 Septembre 2014)

samhor a dit:


> AH ! j'ai une de mes deux commandes iPhone + coque qui vient de changer de statut :
> Préparation de lexpédition  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express
> 
> Bon signe ! patientons !



Tu viens de nous rattraper  (enfin ça dépend si t'as été débité !). Du coup on voit que ça bouge pour certains.


----------



## samhor (17 Septembre 2014)

Malheureusement sur les deux commandes ce n'est pas celle de mon iphone qui a avancée mais celle de mon amie XD


----------



## hugom_69 (17 Septembre 2014)

De même pour moi, iPhone 6 + coque commandés vendredi matin sur l'AS, et le statut vient de passer à "Préparation de l'expédition" ! Nous sommes dans les temps, nous, sombres ignorants qui avons pris le risque de commander directement avec une coque


----------



## samhor (17 Septembre 2014)

Ils ont dû expédier les coques via Malaisia Airlines. Elles ont prises un peu de retard c'est tout 

Ah finalement mes deux commandes sont bonnes avec le statut :
Préparation de lexpédition  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express

Cooooooooool


----------



## pumk1n (17 Septembre 2014)

Maintenant que tout le monde se rattrape plus ou moins... La grande question, c'est quand seront-ils expédiés ? Parce que pour certains d'entre nous (dont moi), ils la préparent depuis vendredi soir l'expédition. Ils ont eu le temps là  Je pense qu'ils sont prêts


----------



## vincelan (17 Septembre 2014)

hugom_69 a dit:


> De même pour moi, iPhone 6 + coque commandés vendredi matin sur l'AS, et le statut vient de passer à "Préparation de l'expédition" ! Nous sommes dans les temps, nous, sombres ignorants qui avons pris le risque de commander directement avec une coque



 Pareil pour moi, iPhone + coque, "préparation de l'expédition".
 L'espoir renaît !


----------



## samhor (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour une livraison Vendredi, ils leurs suffit d'envoyer demain matin pour les régions éloignées et demain soir pour les zones proches de HUB comme Paris.


----------



## bibyfok (17 Septembre 2014)

hugom_69 a dit:


> De même pour moi, iPhone 6 + coque commandés vendredi matin sur l'AS, et le statut vient de passer à "Préparation de l'expédition" ! Nous sommes dans les temps, nous, sombres ignorants qui avons pris le risque de commander directement avec une coque



Idem !!!
Préparation de lexpédition


----------



## Athanil (17 Septembre 2014)

A priori, il y a des chances que les transporteurs les aient déjà, mais que le statut n'ait pas été mis à jour. De ce que j'ai compris, c'est ça dans la plupart des cas aux US, et ça m'était déjà arrivé pour mon iPhone 5, si je me souviens bien !

(Enfin j'espère... Ça augmenterait les chances de bien l'avoir vendredi si c'est ça... ^^)


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

Mon statut vient enfin de passer à "préparation à l'expédition" pour le 19, je reprend espoir 
mais j'ai pas encore été débité...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h09 ----------




Francoy a dit:


> Oui elle m'a dit "c'est normal c'est pour voir s'il y a de l'argent sur le compte, ont fait ça pour chaque commande". Mais bon... la j'ai toujours pas avancé depuis ma commande le 12...



ça me parait bizarre quand même, j'ai pas eu le cas, et tu es le 1er à en parler. 
mon statut vient de passer à "préparation à l'expédition" mais j'ai pas encore été débité; a venir. 
Et tu sais à quoi correspond les 135 en trop?


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Septembre 2014)

Je suis aussi (toujours) dans le même statut :

"Préparation de lexpédition  Livraison : 19/9 in most areas par Livraison express"

et ce depuis ma pré-commande du 12/09 vers 09H30...

débité hier aussi...

bon on va essayer de resister encore un peu... :love:


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2014)

Sinon, du côté de SFR, toujours marquée comme en préparation, alors Apple a 50 trains de retard sur le carré rouge ou alors SFR essaie de nous enfumer !!


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Septembre 2014)

C'est quoi déjà le status avant "Préparation à l'expédition" ? oO


----------



## Macuserman (17 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> C'est quoi déjà le status avant "Préparation à l'expédition" ? oO



Hum, le truc qui te dit que la précommande est enregistrée.

Après y'a ça:

_
Elle est en cours de préparation chez notre logisticien.
Vous avez choisi le mode de livraison suivant: Chronopost 24h _


----------



## pumk1n (17 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> C'est quoi déjà le status avant "Préparation à l'expédition" ? oO



"Articles en cours de traitement" il me semble  Elle est restée que quelques heures vendredi comme cela alors j'ai pas trop vu...


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Septembre 2014)

Ah mais c'est pas sur l'Apple Store ça alors


----------



## flo-2b (17 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> "Articles en cours de traitement" il me semble  Elle est restée que quelques heures vendredi comme cela alors j'ai pas trop vu...



C'est bien ça, et moi je suis en "Articles en cours de traitement" depuis vendredi 9h39


----------



## FalloutXtreme (17 Septembre 2014)

Sur la Fnac, ça a enfin bougé (iPhone 6 Plus) ! L'état de ma commande est maintenant passée à : "En attente de prise en charge par le transporteur", donc si tout va bien je l'aurai vendredi !


----------



## minipapy (17 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir un deuxième mail d'Orange me signifiant la "prise en compte de ma commande". Mais pas de mouvement sur le suivi pour l'instant.


----------



## Karinanx (17 Septembre 2014)

Et ben par orange toujours en cours ... Grrrrr


----------



## minipapy (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour moi aussi, juste le mail à l'instant.


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Septembre 2014)

Athanil a dit:


> A priori, il y a des chances que les transporteurs les aient déjà, mais que le statut n'ait pas été mis à jour. De ce que j'ai compris, c'est ça dans la plupart des cas aux US, et ça m'était déjà arrivé pour mon iPhone 5, si je me souviens bien !
> 
> (Enfin j'espère... Ça augmenterait les chances de bien l'avoir vendredi si c'est ça... ^^)



On pourrait potentiellement l'avoir demain ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (17 Septembre 2014)

Je viens également de recevoir le mail d'Orange qui me confirme ma commande passée le 12, je suis aller voir mon suivi et pas grand chose à bouger hormis que ça me met " votre colis est en cours de préparation, il comprend carte Sim et iPhone 6 gris sidéral 64 go CU Web "
Mais j'ai toujours: avancement de la commande: en cours
Et: votre commande sera terminée pour le mercredi 17 septembre.
Je pense l'avoir pour vendredi, ça sent bon


----------



## minipapy (17 Septembre 2014)

Exactement la même chose. J'avais pas remarqué la subtile différence dans le message.


----------



## yngve (17 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> On pourrait potentiellement l'avoir demain ?




Si cela arrive ce sera de l'ordre du cas particulier : transporteur (UPS) le recevant tôt demain matin et si vous vivez non loin d'un centre de tri et d'un aéroport ! 
Je vous le souhaite ! 

Mais je veux bien parier !


----------



## val91 (17 Septembre 2014)

A tous ceux qui ont commandé chez BOULANGER, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle !

Une dame vient à l'instant de m'appeler pour me dire que suite au succès des commandes, il ne savent pas quand je pourrais être livré 

Pourtant j'ai commandé dès l'ouverture de la précommande... Il s'agit d'un iPhone 6 Plus 16 Go

Pour me dédommager l'enseigne m'offre une batterie externe de secours ...

La dame m'a dit qu'elle était en train d'appeler tous le monde, donc j'espère que votre téléphone ne va pas sonner ...

Ca m'énerve !!!!!


----------



## sw38 (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour tous les détracteurs de la FNAC, commande passé le vendredi 12 après 20h et statut actuel : "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" 

Bon certes c'est un iPhone 6 16Gb, le moins commandé mais quand même, je devrais l'avoir vendredi.


----------



## rickyfit (17 Septembre 2014)

Youhouuuu ! Je n'y croyais plus ! "Preparation pour l'expedition" mouahahahahahah


----------



## freelander (17 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Youhouuuu ! Je n'y croyais plus ! "Preparation pour l'expedition" mouahahahahahah



Ton compte à été debité?


----------



## Evergord01 (17 Septembre 2014)

Salut tous le monde 
Commande expédié de l AppStore 
Preco a 9h35 je suis sur Lyon 

Sa va tombé pour tous le monde 

Courage et bonne soirée


----------



## Chris2Fast (17 Septembre 2014)

Perso, moi j'ai été débité le 13/09 pour les deux iPhone 6, précommande à 09h30


EDIT: A l'instant, commande expédiée !!!! cooool


----------



## Doowii (17 Septembre 2014)

iPhone 6 plus 16go gris sidéral commandé sur l'AS le 12 a 9h40 
Je viens de recevoir le numéro de suivi


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour ceux commandés sur l'Apple Store en ligne, les numéros de suivi UPS sont apparus peu de temps après la sortie d'iOS 8.
Par contre ils ne semblent pas encore fonctionner côté UPS&#8230;


----------



## bibyfok (17 Septembre 2014)

Tu pourras nous dire d'ou ils partent quand ton tracking fonctionnera stp?


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Septembre 2014)

Et voilà je suis dans le secteur sud de Lyon ...
commande effectuée vers 09H30 le 12/09







Ouf ça fait toujours plaisir....


----------



## bibyfok (17 Septembre 2014)

misterdrako a dit:


> et voilà je suis dans le secteur sud de lyon ...
> Commande effectuée vers 09h30 le 12/09
> 
> 
> ...



le 13 sept???


----------



## Ochean (17 Septembre 2014)

Colis Expédié !!!!
Commande AS mail de confirmation à 9h28 le 12/09.





EDIT : Livraison estimée au 19 sur Paris, j'y crois pour demain


----------



## Cjuentin (17 Septembre 2014)

C'est expédié !


----------



## Ochean (17 Septembre 2014)

Par contre pour une expédition le 13 sept, c'est bête que le num de suivi ne marche tjr pas :/


----------



## Cjuentin (17 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Par contre pour une expédition le 13 sept, c'est bête que le num de suivi ne marche tjr pas :/



idem pour moi, erreur sur le site d'UPS


----------



## patrickph (17 Septembre 2014)

Idem .... Expédié ....
Commande faite le 12/09 a 9h37 sur AS ....
Yes .....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------




Cjuentin a dit:


> idem pour moi, erreur sur le site d'UPS




C'est normal. 
C'est apple qui génère les numero UPS lorsqu'il' imprime les étiquettes. 
Ensuite le numero est validé quand il est pris en charge par UPS ...


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Septembre 2014)

Enfin courage à tous

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29247655/iPhone 6/Capture d'écran 2014-09-17 19.55.18.jpg


----------



## Superlussa (17 Septembre 2014)

idem pour moi le suivi ne marche pas sur ups
et c'est écrit expédié le 13 sept
à mon avis le colis doit être retenu jusqu&#8217;à la date de livraison prévue par apple.
de plus dans l&#8217;état c'est écrit "livraison acheminée"

État Expédition acheminée 
  13 sept.   Livraison estimée 19 septembre 2014   Transporteur UPS


----------



## tboy (17 Septembre 2014)

Ça y est. Le mien est aussi passé en expédié ! Expédiéle 13 septembre, livraison estimée le 19. Je suis trop content. 
Pour info: commande faites le jour J vers 9:30.


----------



## b_tod (17 Septembre 2014)

Hello !

Pour ma part, j'ai pré-commandés au service commercial d'SFR deux iPhone 6: Un iPhone 6plus 16 GO OR et un iPhone 6 16 GO GRIS Sidéral, le 15/09.

Problème: hier, le 16, je reçois un mail de la part de Certissim/FIA-NET comme quoi ma commande est "en cours d'étude", et qu'il faut que je transmette des pièces justificatives de mon identité (Carte identité + RIB), j'appelle alors le service client pour leur faire part de cette réception et me disent que je suis obligé d'envoyer ces infos si je ne veux pas voir ma commande purement et simplement annulée. 
Je m'empresse donc d'envoyer ça, mais aujourd'hui, toujours pas de nouvelle, alors que mon expédition était prévue pour vendredi, ... je pense que c'est mort...


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Septembre 2014)

b_tod a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai pré-commandés au service commercial d'SFR deux iPhone 6: Un iPhone 6plus 16 GO OR et un iPhone 6 16 GO GRIS Sidéral, le 15/09.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même avec l'iPhone 5S chez Orange l'an dernier (Sosh plus précisément). Du coup je suis simplement allé voir ailleurs et j'ai pu recevoir mon iPhone quand même dans les temps.
De toute façon que tu décides de fournir les pièces ou d'aller voir ailleurs, tu n'auras rien avant Octobre :/


----------



## b_tod (17 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> J'ai eu le même avec l'iPhone 5S chez Orange l'an dernier (Sosh plus précisément). Du coup je suis simplement allé voir ailleurs et j'ai pu recevoir mon iPhone quand même dans les temps.
> De toute façon que tu décides de fournir les pièces ou d'aller voir ailleurs, tu n'auras rien avant Octobre :/



Carrément Octobre ? :0
Au téléphone, elle m'a dit que les papiers serait traités avant fin de semaine, mais que pour l'expédition, rien n'était sur et que ce serait plutôt sur la semaine prochaine ! 
Tu es sur que je n'aurai rien avant Octobre ? 
Pourtant j'ai envoyé les papiers dès réception du mail !
Je trouve ça débile ces contrôles ...


----------



## pumk1n (17 Septembre 2014)

Moi aussi je suis passé en expédié ! Et sur le site d'Apple, il y a écrit "expédition acheminée" dans la ligne état... J'imagine que ça veut dire que mon bureau de livraison a déjà l'iPhone mais qu'il a tout simplement pas le droit de le livrer... On en saura plus demain quand le numéro UPS fonctionnera !


----------



## Ziell (17 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

Je ne sais plus à quelle heure je l'ai commandé le 12/09 ça devait être au plus tard à 10h00 du matin mais depuis le début ça m'annonce une livraison au plus tôt le 30/09 (+ 1 semaine pour la housse...!), voir screenshot ci-dessous.
Le statut de ma commande n'a pas bougé depuis le 12.

À votre avis, puis-je espérer que ma livraison soit avancée, ou bien leurs dates de livraison sont-elles fermes ?


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Septembre 2014)

Mail de confirmation Apple livraison vendredi signature obligatoire tu m'étonnes...Numéro de suivi UPS ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## ToM03 (17 Septembre 2014)

Pour quelle raison est ce que vos opérateurs vous demandent ces infos??


----------



## sculdeurienne (17 Septembre 2014)

b_tod a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai pré-commandés au service commercial d'SFR deux iPhone 6: Un iPhone 6plus 16 GO OR et un iPhone 6 16 GO GRIS Sidéral, le 15/09.
> 
> ...



Je comptais commander via sfr mon iphone avec un financement mais en 4x ss frais. Pour ta demande de papiers tu as pris le paiement en plus de 4x ss frais?


----------



## Nico1971 (17 Septembre 2014)

Ziell a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne sais plus à quelle heure je l'ai commandé le 12/09 ça devait être au plus tard à 10h00 du matin mais depuis le début ça m'annonce une livraison au plus tôt le 30/09 (+ 1 semaine pour la housse...!), voir screenshot ci-dessous.
> Le statut de ma commande n'a pas bougé depuis le 12.
> ...



Pour la coque c'est sûre, les silicones pas de dispo avant octobre, pour l'iphone j'ai peur que les dates soient cohérentes aussi Courage et patience.....


----------



## Erwan29 (17 Septembre 2014)

Commande FNAC passée en expédié ! Retrait en magasin iPhone 6 16gb gris sidéral


----------



## b_tod (17 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Je comptais commander via sfr mon iphone avec un financement mais en 4x ss frais. Pour ta demande de papiers tu as pris le paiement en plus de 4x ss frais?



Les opérateurs, plus précisément FIA-NET qui est un groupe à part, contrôle toutes les ouvertures de ligne pour éviter les usurpations d'identité, et c'est malheureusement tombé sur moi ! Mais je suis franchement déçu de la qualité de la prise en charge ...

Euh non, mais j'ai fait le forcing au service commercial et j'ai pu obtenir 100  de reduc supplémentaire en tout sur mes deux commandes (50 pour chaque iPhone).

Mais en tout cas j'espère que ma commande ne sera pas annulée/oubliée/ non traitée !!
J'attends avec impatience cet iPhone !


----------



## sculdeurienne (17 Septembre 2014)

b_tod a dit:


> Les opérateurs, plus précisément FIA-NET qui est un groupe à part, contrôle toutes les ouvertures de ligne pour éviter les usurpations d'identité, et c'est malheureusement tombé sur moi ! Mais je suis franchement déçu de la qualité de la prise en charge ...
> 
> Euh non, mais j'ai fait le forcing au service commercial et j'ai pu obtenir 100  de reduc supplémentaire en tout sur mes deux commandes (50 pour chaque iPhone).
> 
> ...



ah ok! Je pensais que tu avais pris le tel nu via sfr  oui FIA-NET m'a fait le coup une fois sur une commande hors téléphonie (en plus c'était un petit montant) du coup ça m'avais énervée et j'avais tout annulé!
J'espère que ça ira vite pour toi! Et bien la nego pour les 2 iphones!


----------



## i0b1 (17 Septembre 2014)

iPhone 6 64 Go Gris sidéral commandé en renouvellement chez Orange = Colis en cours de préparation. Il y a encore quelques heures, il était marqué en cours de réapprovisionement 

W&S


----------



## alex9517 (17 Septembre 2014)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles pour ceux comme moi qui ont commander chez sosh ?


----------



## b_tod (17 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> ah ok! Je pensais que tu avais pris le tel nu via sfr  oui FIA-NET m'a fait le coup une fois sur une commande hors téléphonie (en plus c'était un petit montant) du coup ça m'avais énervée et j'avais tout annulé!
> J'espère que ça ira vite pour toi! Et bien la nego pour les 2 iphones!



hihi j'espère aussi, mais vu le ton de la conseillère du service client au téléphone, j'ESSAIE p) de ne pas trop me faire d'illusion !

Apparemment il y a beaucoup de retours négatifs sur cet organisme, et ça se comprend,
je ne pense pas recevoir mes iPhone(s) avant fin de semaine prochaine, voir semaine d'après


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> T'inquiète je sais rester courtois, juste j'aime pas les gens qui se croient supérieur au autres avec des commentaires comme:
> 
> -"Vous embêtez Apple pour cela : ils ont les nerfs solides"
> -"Il suffit de demander lors d'un contact précédent avec Apple et de regarder les emballages des colis reçus !
> ...



Je te remercie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

j'ai entendu parler d'une greve d'UPS et TNT le 19


----------



## henrikbonif (17 Septembre 2014)

alex9517 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles pour ceux comme moi qui ont commander chez sosh ?



Toujours pareil en cours de préparation


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

henrikbonif a dit:


> Toujours pareil en cours de préparation



Je blague pas de greve 

patience

je vais me faire tuer  mdr


----------



## Cjuentin (17 Septembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez reçu le SMS de confirmation de livraison  Il est très... comique ! Troll de la pars d'apple.

D'ailleurs ils annonce une livraison au plus tard le 19/09 ce qui n'exclut pas une livraison demain


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Cjuentin a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez reçu le SMS de confirmation de livraison  Il est très... comique ! Troll de la pars d'apple.
> 
> D'ailleurs ils annonce une livraison au plus tard le 19/09 ce qui n'exclut pas une livraison demain



tu as une copie ?


----------



## Karinanx (17 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Je viens également de recevoir le mail d'Orange qui me confirme ma commande passée le 12, je suis aller voir mon suivi et pas grand chose à bouger hormis que ça me met " votre colis est en cours de préparation, il comprend carte Sim et iPhone 6 gris sidéral 64 go CU Web "
> 
> Mais j'ai toujours: avancement de la commande: en cours
> 
> ...




Oui mais le colis en cours de préparation ,.... C est noté depuis le début !! Moi j ai pas reçu de mail d orange !!! Snifff


----------



## benjamin_T (17 Septembre 2014)

Des nouvelles pour les commandes de free ? 
Toujours en préparation pour la part.


----------



## Supermanfr (17 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> tu as une copie ?


----------



## Ochean (17 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> tu as une copie ?



Apple Store: bonne nouvelle! Votre commande 8328635963 a été expédiée et arrivera au plus tard le 19/09/2014. Pour en savoir plus: http://www.apple.co


----------



## kimiraikkonen (17 Septembre 2014)

benjamin_T a dit:


> Des nouvelles pour les commandes de free ?
> Toujours en préparation pour la part.




Pour moi aussi on devrait passer en expédié demain


----------



## ValeRoss46 (17 Septembre 2014)

Karinanx a dit:


> Oui mais le colis en cours de préparation ,.... C est noté depuis le début !! Moi j ai pas reçu de mail d orange !!! Snifff



Non, pour moi au début c'était marqué " en cours de réapprovisionnement "

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------




Ochean a dit:


> Apple Store: bonne nouvelle! Votre commande 8328635963 a été expédiée et arrivera au plus tard le 19/09/2014. Pour en savoir plus: http://www.apple.co



Et y'a quoi de comique dans ce message??


----------



## Karinanx (17 Septembre 2014)

Ah non c vrai ... Sur le site d orange ...Au début c était note en cours de réapprovisionnement !!! Et maintenant c est en préparation


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

Karinanx a dit:


> Ah non c vrai ... Sur le site d orange ...Au début c était note en cours de réapprovisionnement !!! Et maintenant c est en préparation



a voir demain 

Bon courage a vous tous et toutes


----------



## Banzay (17 Septembre 2014)

Et pour les autres avec les commandes en rupture(orange)? Est ce que ils ont changé de status ou encore comme en rupture?


----------



## ledu26 (17 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Non, pour moi au début c'était marqué " en cours de réapprovisionnement "
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------
> 
> ...



Apple laisse sous entendre que nous pourrions avoir nos iPhones demain


----------



## StLaurent (17 Septembre 2014)

Banzay a dit:


> Et pour les autres avec les commandes en rupture(orange)? Est ce que ils ont changé de status ou encore comme en rupture?


Hello 

Je me permet de me joindre a la conversation pour dire moi aussi commande en ouverture de ligne Orange faite a 12h20.
Toujours "en rupture" à l'heure actuel


Le point que j'arrive pas à comprendre c'est que je lis ici et là que certain on commander 2j apres (le 14) en renouvellement orange mais leur commande est déjà traité et en cour d'acheminement, et non "en rupture"


----------



## i0b1 (17 Septembre 2014)

StLaurent a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je me permet de me joindre a la conversation pour dire moi aussi commande en ouverture de ligne Orange faite a 12h20.
> Toujours "en rupture" à l'heure actuel
> ...



A croire que les ouvertures et les renouvellements sont traités différemment. Etant chez eux depuis 20 ans, j'avoue que cela me paraît plutôt correct.


----------



## pumk1n (17 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> A croire que les ouvertures et les renouvellements sont traités différemment. Etant chez eux depuis 20 ans, j'avoue que cela me paraît plutôt correct.



Oui l'an dernier j'avais eu le même "soucis" avec Sosh. En fait en ouverture de ligne ils attendent de recevoir tous les papiers avant d'envoyer l'iPhone... Du coup tu perds quelques jours. Je les avais envoyé par mail pour que ça aille plus vite (récupéré au service client). Je pense que vous êtes dans un cas similaire.


----------



## Banzay (18 Septembre 2014)

Maintenant les commandes sont livrés avant de renvoyer le dossier. Le contrat est dans le meme colis que le portable et la carte sim.

On va voir quest que Orange va faire pour les commandes en rupture parce que les gens de le service clients sont nuls, ils connaissent rien.


----------



## alex9517 (18 Septembre 2014)

Normalent chronopost livre le lendemain avant 13h donc si sosh envoie nos iPhone 6 demain c'est bon pour le 19


----------



## minipapy (18 Septembre 2014)

Quelqu'un ayant commandé chez Orange voit-il apparaitre le message "votre commande n'a pas pu être clôturée" apparaitre en lieu et place du "votre commande sera terminée le mercredi 17 septembre" ?


----------



## koalasniper (18 Septembre 2014)

minipapy a dit:


> Quelqu'un ayant commandé chez Orange voit-il apparaitre le message "votre commande n'a pas pu être clôturée" apparaitre en lieu et place du "votre commande sera terminée le mercredi 17 septembre" ?




Oui, moi également. 
Rien d'alarmant je pense.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Septembre 2014)

minipapy a dit:


> Quelqu'un ayant commandé chez Orange voit-il apparaitre le message "votre commande n'a pas pu être clôturée" apparaitre en lieu et place du "votre commande sera terminée le mercredi 17 septembre" ?



Oui je viens de vérifier et pareil...
Je vais les appeler ce matin pour essayer d'en savoir plus.


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

Les liens UPS ne fonctionne toujours pas, je ne pense pas qu'une livraison aujourd'hui sera possible...


----------



## StLaurent (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Oui l'an dernier j'avais eu le même "soucis" avec Sosh. En fait en ouverture de ligne ils attendent de recevoir tous les papiers avant d'envoyer l'iPhone... Du coup tu perds quelques jours. Je les avais envoyé par mail pour que ça aille plus vite (récupéré au service client). Je pense que vous êtes dans un cas similaire.



Je suis chez Orange depuis 10ans, mais la pour mon achat j'ai décidé de faire une ouverture de ligne,  mais si les renouvellement son prioritère,  encore une fois informer le client serai une bonne chose. 
Idem pour les papier, faut informer que faut renvoyè les papiers avant d'avoir le telephone, je pense que si pas de vrais reponse du service client j'annulerai ma commande 


C'est la première fois je pré-commande et je pense la dernière, il y a aucun vrais interet a préco si t livré apres ceux qui on commandé 2j apres


----------



## Uncia (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Moi réserver des l'ouverture de la Fnac.com (avant 9h00, le 12) et au départ le statut était expédition: 18/09
et depuis la date a changer à chaque fois que celle du site change, là je suis arrivé à octobre.

Si y en a d'autre dans le même cas qui ont reçu le mail de confirmation avec la date de livraison au 19/09 et que votre statut à changer en autre chose que "prévu le", cela me rassurera. 
Pour l'instant je me dit que peut être ça vas changer quand le transporteur l'aura récupéré pour la livraison... enfin je me rassure comme je peut.

Merci


----------



## Karinanx (18 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Oui je viens de vérifier et pareil...
> 
> Je vais les appeler ce matin pour essayer d'en savoir plus.




Oui moi j ai la même chose.


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

Uncia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi réserver des l'ouverture de la Fnac.com (avant 9h00, le 12) et au départ le statut était expédition: 18/09
> et depuis la date a changer à chaque fois que celle du site change, là je suis arrivé à octobre.
> ...



Quel modèle ?


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

Uncia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi réserver des l'ouverture de la Fnac.com (avant 9h00, le 12) et au départ le statut était expédition: 18/09
> et depuis la date a changer à chaque fois que celle du site change, là je suis arrivé à octobre.
> ...



Idem... 

Etat : Articles en préparation 
Expédition : Prévu à partir de oct. 2014 
Mode de livraison Retrait magasin

je vais les appeler et leur demander le pourquoi de ce foutage de gueule...


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

Uncia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi réserver des l'ouverture de la Fnac.com (avant 9h00, le 12) et au départ le statut était expédition: 18/09
> et depuis la date a changer à chaque fois que celle du site change, là je suis arrivé à octobre.
> ...



Je vous rassure, je suis dans le même cas que vous. iPhone 6 Plus commandé à la Fnac à 8h27. Date d'expédition initialement prévue pour le 18/09 repoussée maintenant en octobre.
Mais j'ai bon espoir que ça s'arrange car ma commande est passée en statut "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir comme je le disais plus haut.

Quel modèle avez-vous commandé ?


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je vous rassure, je suis dans le même cas que vous. iPhone 6 Plus commandé à la Fnac à 8h27. Date d'expédition initialement prévue pour le 18/09 repoussée maintenant en octobre.
> Mais j'ai bon espoir que ça s'arrange car ma commande est passée en statut "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir comme je le disais plus haut.
> 
> Quel modèle avez-vous commandé ?



Moi un iphone 6 64go en gris sidéral


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je vous rassure, je suis dans le même cas que vous. iPhone 6 Plus commandé à la Fnac à 8h27. Date d'expédition initialement prévue pour le 18/09 repoussée maintenant en octobre.
> Mais j'ai bon espoir que ça s'arrange car ma commande est passée en statut "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir comme je le disais plus haut.
> 
> Quel modèle avez-vous commandé ?



Comme dit ici : http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12770122&postcount=329

Pour les préco Fnac, il faut se fier au mail de confirmation, les dates estimés sur le site sont lié à un bug et ne sont à prendre en compte uniquement pour les nouveaux acheteurs.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

befa a dit:


> Moi un iphone 6 64go en gris sidéral



Je pense que la date du "prévu le" n'a pas grande signification car elle doit simplement suivre l'évolution de la dispo du produit sur le site comme ça m'a fait.
L'iPhone 6 64 Go était encore dispo il y a quelques jours sur la Fnac et n'a pas été en rupture aussi rapidement que le 6 Plus donc surtout si vous l'avez précommander avant 9H, je pense que vous devriez être livré dans pas trop longtemps.
Vérifiez d'ici ce soir le statut de votre commande, on sait jamais.


----------



## alex9517 (18 Septembre 2014)

J'espère que les colis sosh seront envoyer aujourd'hui parce que ça commence a me faire peur je suis toujours en cours de préparation sur ma commande, comme tout le monde je pense


----------



## jp63 (18 Septembre 2014)

bonjour 
precommande d'un 6 avec 64 G le 12 a 9h05 du mat,
j'ai telephoné chez sfr hier soir pour le suivi de ma commande et mauvaise nouvelle le depart des livraison des iphones 6 et 6+ ne partiront que vendredi matin (il parrait que c'est apple qui l'oblige)
info ou intoxe????
si vous avez d'autre info!!


----------



## Uncia (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je vous rassure, je suis dans le même cas que vous. iPhone 6 Plus commandé à la Fnac à 8h27. Date d'expédition initialement prévue pour le 18/09 repoussée maintenant en octobre.
> Mais j'ai bon espoir que ça s'arrange car ma commande est passée en statut "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir comme je le disais plus haut.
> 
> Quel modèle avez-vous commandé ?



iPhone 6, Gris Sidéral 64go, le plus demandé en somme
Moi commandé à 08H13 lol


----------



## Karinanx (18 Septembre 2014)

J ai appelé le service client et n ai rien appris. Elle m a juste répondu que l état de " commande non clôturé " était dû au fait qu il ne sortait que demain. Alors que je me souviens très bien qu a la commande du 5 je l avais reçu la veille de sa sortie. Donc bon ...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

minipapy a dit:


> Quelqu'un ayant commandé chez Orange voit-il apparaitre le message "votre commande n'a pas pu être clôturée" apparaitre en lieu et place du "votre commande sera terminée le mercredi 17 septembre" ?



C'est normal, la commande sera clôturée des que tu recupere ton colis
j'ai la meme chose et quand tu clic sur le numéro de suivi , il renvoi sur le site du transporteur avec la date de départ du colis,je ne pensais pas qu'il partirait si vite car j'ai commander le 12 a 13 Heures


----------



## koalasniper (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> C'est normal, la commande sera clôturée des que tu recupere ton colis
> 
> j'ai la meme chose et quand tu clic sur le numéro de suivi , il renvoi sur le site du transporteur avec la date de départ du colis,je ne pensais pas qu'il partirait si vite car j'ai commander le 12 a 13 Heures




Argh! Tu as déjà le numéro de suivi ? 
Je pense que la commande se clôture quand on active la nouvelle SIM qu'ils envoient avec.


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

Quelqu'un à essayé d'appeler UPS pour savoir si son colis n'est pas en attente dans un centre UPS? Car si Apple met "acheminé" et que le tracking ne fonctionne pas, c'est peut être que les colis sont en attente?

(Pour ma part toujours en préparation pour expédition)
http://imgur.com/Vb739p8


----------



## StLaurent (18 Septembre 2014)

Hello 

Petite question, il y a d'autre personne aussi en stress de toujours avoir leur commande "en rupture" pour une ouverture de ligne Orange ?!


----------



## jp63 (18 Septembre 2014)

quelqu'un a des nouvelles pour les commandes de chez sfr autre que les miennes??????


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

koalasniper a dit:


> Argh! Tu as déjà le numéro de suivi ?
> Je pense que la commande se clôture quand on active la nouvelle SIM qu'ils envoient avec.



Oui j'ai le numéro de suivi


----------



## Ochean (18 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Quelqu'un à essayé d'appeler UPS pour savoir si son colis n'est pas en attente dans un centre UPS? Car si Apple met "acheminé" et que le tracking ne fonctionne pas, c'est peut être que les colis sont en attente?
> 
> (Pour ma part toujours en préparation pour expédition)
> http://imgur.com/Vb739p8



C'est quand même bizarre que le suivi ne marche toujours pas. Ils doivent être en attente aux pays bas et ils vont les prendre en charge auj chez ups ce que fera forcément une livraison demain ... Dommage ça sera pas auj


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> C'est quand même bizarre que le suivi ne marche toujours pas. Ils doivent être en attente aux pays bas et ils vont les prendre en charge auj chez ups ce que fera forcément une livraison demain ... Dommage ça sera pas auj



Même quand ça reste aux Pays-Bas tu le sais. C'est vraiment la première fois qu'un numéro de suivi UPS est en "not found" pour moi oO
Personne n'a appelé UPS pour savoir? Si ça se trouve ils ont p-e un bug suite au nombre de livraisons xD


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

+1 si quelqu'un avec un numero de suivi pouvait appeler et demander de localiser le colis ca serait top! Si ca se trouve ils sont deja prêt de chez vous et avec un peu de persuasion vous allez pouvoir aller le chercher


----------



## minipapy (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Oui j'ai le numéro de suivi



Toujours pas de numéro de suivi pour ma part. Je pense que ce message s'est automatiquement affiché lorsqu'on a passé la date du 17 Septembre initialement indiquée.
Tu le vois où ton numéro de suivi toi ? Le cadre jaune est passé à expédié ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

jp63 a dit:


> quelqu'un a des nouvelles pour les commandes de chez sfr autre que les miennes??????



Oui, tu veux savoir quoi ?

Enfin moi, ce qui m'emmerde prodigieusement, c'est que j'ai beau avoir 23 ans et toutes mes dents, je passe mon permis de conduire genre mardi qui vient et je n'ai plus aucun téléphone puisque j'ai vendu mon 5S pour m'acheter le 6 (je l'ai quand même vendu 400&#8364;, un 5S 16Go pour ceux qui voudraient savoir où en est le marché). Donc si jamais on m'appelle sur cette ligne, je suis pas hyper calé, mais comme il ne me reste que la carte SIM au fond de mon porte monnaie attendant sagement un emplacement nano-SIM d'un iPhone 6 Plus 64Go Gris, je doute que mon portefeuille se mette à sonner, même avec toute la volonté du monde, donc SFR, on est client depuis environ 25 ans, MAGNEZ-VOUS !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

minipapy a dit:


> Toujours pas de numéro de suivi pour ma part. Je pense que ce message s'est automatiquement affiché lorsqu'on a passé la date du 17 Septembre initialement indiquée.
> Tu le vois où ton numéro de suivi toi ? Le cadre jaune est passé à expédié ?



Oui dans le cadre jaune en bas il y a un numéro de suivi en bleu qui te renvoi chez le transporteur


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Septembre 2014)

macuserman a dit:


> oui, tu veux savoir quoi ?
> J'ai beau avoir 23
> 
> on est client depuis environ 25 ans



mensonge éhonté!


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> mensonge éhonté!



J'ai 23 ans, mes parents ont pas tout à fait 23 ans !


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai 23 ans, mes parents ont pas tout à fait 23 ans !



Je sais pas comment ils font pour rester fidèle à un opérateur dont le service client est totalement déplorable :rateau:


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai 23 ans, mes parents ont pas tout à fait 23 ans !



c'est logique


----------



## minipapy (18 Septembre 2014)

On doit pas en être au même point alors car j'ai pas encore de numéro de suivi. Ça devrait pas tarder à arriver alors.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

minipapy a dit:


> On doit pas en être au même point alors car j'ai pas encore de numéro de suivi. Ça devrait pas tarder à arriver alors.



j'espère pour toi


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

Concernant la Fnac, quelqu'un sait si il faut s'inquieter du changement de délais? je viens de regarder, sur le site de la fnac on peut encore pre commander... et ils donnent la date du 19/09....


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Septembre 2014)

befa a dit:


> Concernant la Fnac, quelqu'un sait si il faut s'inquieter du changement de délais? je viens de regarder, sur le site de la fnac on peut encore pre commander... et ils donnent la date du 19/09....



C'est un bug sur leur site.


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> C'est un bug sur leur site.


ouais... faut espérer... perso je suis mitigé, entre le bug... ou le foutage de gueule...


----------



## flo-2b (18 Septembre 2014)

Quelqu'un est dans mon cas : commande passée à l' AS vendredi matin a 9h39 pour un 6 plus 64Go gris sidéral et toujours en mode : Articles en cours de traitement et pas prélevé ou je suis le dernier...?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir sms d'Orange qui m'informe que l'iPhone a quitter leur entrepôt


----------



## iFlofly (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'avoir le service client de la Fnac concernant le changement de statut de nos commandes...
Il ne s'agirait pas d'un bug ! 
Un communiqué interne informe les télé-conseiller que l'ensemble des commandes ne pourront etres honorés.... 
Nous allons apparement recevoir un mail d'excuse de la part du service marketing ...

J'espere encore secrètement que c'est un bug mais il y a peu de chance.... 
J'ai commandé un iphone 6 gris sideral 64 gb à 9h20 le vendredi 12/09
Commande expédié pas avant le 4 Octobre selon la petite dame que j'ai eu au bout du fil.

Bonne attentes à tous


----------



## koalasniper (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir sms d'Orange qui m'informe que l'iPhone a quitter leur entrepôt




C'est totalement exaspérant pour ceux chez qui la commande n'avance pas ^^ 

Après, j'ai choisi la livraison en point relais (boutique orange) il n'y a peut être pas de suivi pour le coup?


----------



## minipapy (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir sms d'Orange qui m'informe que l'iPhone a quitter leur entrepôt



Génial ! 

Tu pourrais juste me rappeler à quelle heure tu avais commandé et sous quelle "configuration" (renouvellement ou nouvelle ligne) s'il te plait ? Que je compare !


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Septembre 2014)

"Pour l'instant nous n'avons pas d'informations sur ce numéro de suivi"
Voilà pour le truc automatique (par appel) chez UPS.


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

koalasniper a dit:


> C'est totalement exaspérant pour ceux chez qui la commande n'avance pas ^^
> 
> Après, j'ai choisi la livraison en point relais (boutique orange) il n'y a peut être pas de suivi pour le coup?



En général les livraisons en boutique orange partent en même temps que les stocks (je crois) du coup ça sera surement au dernier moment que le statut changera.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

koalasniper a dit:


> C'est totalement exaspérant pour ceux chez qui la commande n'avance pas ^^
> 
> Après, j'ai choisi la livraison en point relais (boutique orange) il n'y a peut être pas de suivi pour le coup?



Mon aussi livraison en point relais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------




minipapy a dit:


> Génial !
> 
> Tu pourrais juste me rappeler à quelle heure tu avais commandé et sous quelle "configuration" (renouvellement ou nouvelle ligne) s'il te plait ? Que je compare !



Commander vers 12h30 le 12 en renouvellement


----------



## koalasniper (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Mon aussi livraison en point relais
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------
> 
> ...




Argh ! Il insiste le bougre.


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

iFlofly a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je viens d'avoir le service client de la Fnac concernant le changement de statut de nos commandes...
> Il ne s'agirait pas d'un bug !
> Un communiqué interne informe les télé-conseiller que l'ensemble des commandes ne pourront etres honorés....
> ...



Debut octobre!!!!

Je pense qu'ils vont privilégiés leur système de location plutot que les précommandes... Enfin c'est assez sidérant!!! c'est presque de la publicité mensongère!!


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, tu veux savoir quoi ?
> 
> Enfin moi, ce qui m'emmerde prodigieusement, c'est que j'ai beau avoir 23 ans et toutes mes dents, je passe mon permis de conduire genre mardi qui vient et je n'ai plus aucun téléphone puisque j'ai vendu mon 5S pour m'acheter le 6 (je l'ai quand même vendu 400, un 5S 16Go pour ceux qui voudraient savoir où en est le marché). Donc si jamais on m'appelle sur cette ligne, je suis pas hyper calé, mais comme il ne me reste que la carte SIM au fond de mon porte monnaie attendant sagement un emplacement nano-SIM d'un iPhone 6 Plus 64Go Gris, je doute que mon portefeuille se mette à sonner, même avec toute la volonté du monde, donc SFR, on est client depuis environ 25 ans, MAGNEZ-VOUS !



23 ans et client depuis 25 ans ? il n'y a pas une petite contradiction ? 
La SIM dans un porte monnaie ce n'est pas bon pour elle !


----------



## Karinanx (18 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, tu veux savoir quoi ?
> 
> Enfin moi, ce qui m'emmerde prodigieusement, c'est que j'ai beau avoir 23 ans et toutes mes dents, je passe mon permis de conduire genre mardi qui vient et je n'ai plus aucun téléphone puisque j'ai vendu mon 5S pour m'acheter le 6 (je l'ai quand même vendu 400, un 5S 16Go pour ceux qui voudraient savoir où en est le marché). Donc si jamais on m'appelle sur cette ligne, je suis pas hyper calé, mais comme il ne me reste que la carte SIM au fond de mon porte monnaie attendant sagement un emplacement nano-SIM d'un iPhone 6 Plus 64Go Gris, je doute que mon portefeuille se mette à sonner, même avec toute la volonté du monde, donc SFR, on est client depuis environ 25 ans, MAGNEZ-VOUS !




Et mon iphone 5 vendu 400 euros sur price


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> 23 ans et client depuis 25 ans ? il n'y a pas une petite contradiction ?
> La SIM dans un porte monnaie ce n'est pas bon pour elle !



J'ai la chance d'avoir des parents, je ne suis pas issu d'une autofécondation inexpliquée ! 

Oh, elle est toute seule dans une grand poche, sans monnaie, au contact d'un beau cuir épi, je suis sur qu'elle s'en sortira indemne ! 
De toutes manières, il le faut !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> 23 ans et client depuis 25 ans ? il n'y a pas une petite contradiction ?
> La SIM dans un porte monnaie ce n'est pas bon pour elle !



Il parlent de ses parents et non de lui


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir sms d'Orange qui m'informe que l'iPhone a quitter leur entrepôt




Vous l'aurez demain ! Tout dépend de l'heure du passage du livreur en Point-Relais ! Chez moi, dans mon petit bourg en bord de mer en Bretagne le commerçant demande une heure avant de pouvoir distribuer les colis.


----------



## Karinanx (18 Septembre 2014)

Par contre sur orange , dans cadre jaune je n ai pas non plus de numéro de suivi. C noté juste " en préparation "


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

Karinanx a dit:


> Et mon iphone 5 vendu 400 euros sur price



Encul*


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Karinanx a dit:


> Par contre sur orange , dans cadre jaune je n ai pas non plus de numéro de suivi. C noté juste " en préparation "



Donc pas encore expédié :rose:


----------



## iFlofly (18 Septembre 2014)

Conclusion, demain matin je tente ma chance à l'apple store de la défense ! 
pas de queue possible car il est dans le CC 4Temps et si j'arrive à avoir "mon précieux" j'annule la commande Fnac dans la foulée !! 

C'est la tentative de la dernière chance pour l'avoir le jour J.


----------



## minipapy (18 Septembre 2014)

Merci jura39200 ! 

C'est parti pour moi de chez Orange à 8h. Le suivi vient seulement de se mettre à jour. 
Courage les autres ! Je pense que beaucoup de monde va le recevoir pour demain. 

En ce qui me concerne, il y a deux ans, en nouveau client, chez Orange, j'avais reçu le mail d'expédition passé minuit la veille de la sortie (donc le jour même) et j'avais quand même reçu le tél le lendemain matin. Courage !


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

iFlofly a dit:


> Conclusion, demain matin je tente ma chance à l'apple store de la défense !
> pas de queue possible car il est dans le CC 4Temps et si j'arrive à avoir "mon précieux" j'annule la commande Fnac dans la foulée !!
> 
> C'est la tentative de la dernière chance pour l'avoir le jour J.



Pourquoi pas de queue à la défense ? CC 4Temps je ne connais pas. 

Vous avez payé à la FNAC ?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Pourquoi pas de queue à la défense ? CC 4Temps je ne connais pas.
> 
> Vous avez payé à la FNAC ?



C'est un grand Centre Commercial sur le parvis de la Défense


----------



## iFlofly (18 Septembre 2014)

L'apple Store se trouve dans le centre Commercial des 4 Temps à la Défense. 

Le Centre Co ouvre ses portes à 10h du matin et il ferme vers 21h il me semble... 
Bref je vois mal la sécurité d'un plus grand centre Co d'europe laisser les campeurs s'installer devant la vitrine toute la nuit pour etre les premiers à l'ouverture.
A l'ouverture des portes du CC ce sera le plus rapide le premier !!! Dans ce grand espace ca va ressembler à une course d'orientation pour trouver l'apple store 

Pour ce qui est de la FNAC, j'ai commandé l'iphone via internet.


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Pourquoi pas de queue à la défense ? CC 4Temps je ne connais pas.
> 
> Vous avez payé à la FNAC ?



La FNAC prélève à l'expédition donc si son envoi n'a pas encore été fait il n'a pas payé.


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

sw38 a dit:


> La FNAC prélève à l'expédition donc si son envoi n'a pas encore été fait il n'a pas payé.



Vous annulez la FNAC donc car vous risquez de payer deux fois ? Si la FNAC expédie aujourd'hui ou demain matin ?


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

Il y avait 400 personnes qui campaient sur le parking de Cap3000 pour le 5S.
(J'y étais avec mon thermos de café)


----------



## iFlofly (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Vous annulez la FNAC donc car vous risquez de payer deux fois ? Si la FNAC expédie aujourd'hui ou demain matin ?



Je garde un oeil sur le suivi de commande via la Fnac.com. 

Et si eventuellement j'étais amené à le recevoir et donc à etre prélévé une deuxième fois, je jouirai de mon droit de rétractation qui me permet d'etre rembourser d'un achat de moins de 15 jours... Ca fera un heureux avant l'heure  

Mais la ptite dame de la fnac à été clair ! Commande expédié pas avant le 4 octobre.. J'ai donc peu de chance de le recevoir demain.


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Bon moi en tout cas commandé le 12 sur l'Apple Store à 9h30 : iPhone 6 Gris sidéral 64go et coque en cuir. 

Hier dans la soirée je suis passé ENFIN à "préparation de l'expédition" j'espère qu'il va partir aujourd'hui quitte à le recevoir en fin de journée demain ^^

Plus qu'à attendre ...


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

iFlofly a dit:


> Je garde un oeil sur le suivi de commande via la Fnac.com.
> 
> Et si eventuellement j'étais amené à le recevoir et donc à etre prélévé une deuxième fois, je jouirai de mon droit de rétractation qui me permet d'etre rembourser d'un achat de moins de 15 jours... Ca fera un heureux avant l'heure
> 
> Mais la ptite dame de la fnac à été clair ! Commande expédié pas avant le 4 octobre.. J'ai donc peu de chance de le recevoir demain.



Ton statut de commande est toujours sur Préparation ?


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

iFlofly a dit:


> Je garde un oeil sur le suivi de commande via la Fnac.com.
> 
> Et si eventuellement j'étais amené à le recevoir et donc à etre prélévé une deuxième fois, je jouirai de mon droit de rétractation qui me permet d'etre rembourser d'un achat de moins de 15 jours... Ca fera un heureux avant l'heure
> 
> Mais la ptite dame de la fnac à été clair ! Commande expédié pas avant le 4 octobre.. J'ai donc peu de chance de le recevoir demain.



Dans mon cas le statut de la FNAC a déjà changé, donc si pour toi il est toujours en "en cours de préparation" oui je pense qu'il n'y a que très peu de chance qu'il arrive demain.


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Ton statut de commande est toujours sur Préparation ?



moi oui...


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

sw38 a dit:


> Dans mon cas le statut de la FNAC a déjà changé, donc si pour toi il est toujours en "en cours de préparation" oui je pense qu'il n'y a que très peu de chance qu'il arrive demain.



sw38, sur ton statut, c'est expédié ou en attente de prise en charge transporteur ?


----------



## pgalizzi (18 Septembre 2014)

Si on appel UPS vous croyez que y a moyen d'aller le chercher directement à l'entrepôt ce soir ?


----------



## iFlofly (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Ton statut de commande est toujours sur Préparation ?



Oui je suis toujours sur "Commande en préparation"
Voila pourquoi je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions.


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

pgalizzi a dit:


> Si on appel UPS vous croyez que y a moyen d'aller le chercher directement à l'entrepôt ce soir ?



faut tenter


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

pgalizzi a dit:


> Si on appel UPS vous croyez que y a moyen d'aller le chercher directement à l'entrepôt ce soir ?



LOL c'est pas comme ça que ça marche et on a pas accès aux entrepôts ^^


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> LOL c'est pas comme ça que ça marche et on a pas accès aux entrepôts ^^



Bien sur que si... on peut aller recuperer les colis au depot... moi je le fais régulierement, sachant que dans la journee je ne suis pas present...


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> sw38, sur ton statut, c'est expédié ou en attente de prise en charge transporteur ?



Je suis en "en attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir.

Dès gens de la Fnac ont eu "expédié" ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

Ah ok je suis pas le seul alors. Je comprends pas pourquoi c'est pas parti hier soir mais bon ...
Oui visiblement le colis d'une personne est expédié sur la fnac mais toujours pas de numéro de suivi : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-1000029-639684-8-0-1-0-commande-iphone-6-fnac.htm

J'espère que les choses vont avancer d'ici à ce soir !


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

befa a dit:


> Bien sur que si... on peut aller recuperer les colis au depot... moi je le fais régulierement, sachant que dans la journee je ne suis pas present...



Au dépôt peut-être je ne sais pas, mais pas directement dans l'entrepôt où ils stockent tout ^^


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

befa a dit:


> Bien sur que si... on peut aller recuperer les colis au depot... moi je le fais régulierement, sachant que dans la journee je ne suis pas present...



De mémoire avec UPS, il faut les appeler avant pour leur dire que tu vas passer sinon le colis n'est pas dans la zone où ils peuvent le retirer. Je me suis déjà fait avoir... Donc le mieux c'est de les appeler et demander à parler à un opérateur. Ensuite lui poser la question.

Quelqu'un se lance ?


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

pgalizzi a dit:


> Si on appel UPS vous croyez que y a moyen d'aller le chercher directement à l'entrepôt ce soir ?



En principe vous pouvez aller au dépôt mais normalement les circulations de colis (avant dépôt) ce font la nuit par avion. Donc votre iPhone soit il es t déjà là soit il va arriver dans la nuit. Le numéro de suivi fonctionne bien avec un léger décalage.


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> De mémoire avec UPS, il faut les appeler avant pour leur dire que tu vas passer sinon le colis n'est pas dans la zone où ils peuvent le retirer. Je me suis déjà fait avoir... Donc le mieux c'est de les appeler et demander à parler à un opérateur. Ensuite lui poser la question.
> 
> Quelqu'un se lance ?



^^Après ça dépend où se trouve le dépôt ;-)

Perso je vie à  Marseille, j'ai pas de voiture, alors je vais attendre sagement mon colis à la maison ;-)


----------



## befa (18 Septembre 2014)

Bon je viens d'avoir une personne de la fnac... la date (debut octobre, me concernant) n'est pas un bug, ils ont des problemes d'approvisionnement de la part d'apple... et ceux ne sont pas les seuls... bref... la misere...


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> ^^Après ça dépend où se trouve le dépôt ;-)
> 
> Perso je vie à  Marseille, j'ai pas de voiture, alors je vais attendre sagement mon colis à la maison ;-)



Pour moi le dépot est à Chilly Mazarin et bien que je sois dans Paris, je pourrais aller le chercher en voiture, mais je suis sûr que l'iPhone est encore à l'entrepôt de Roissy et qu'il quittera Roissy que dans la nuit, et que donc c'est pas utile de me déplacer.


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Pour moi le dépot est à Chilly Mazarin et bien que je sois dans Paris, je pourrais aller le chercher en voiture, mais je suis sûr que l'iPhone est encore à l'entrepôt de Roissy et qu'il quittera Roissy que dans la nuit, et que donc c'est pas utile de me déplacer.



Où encore aux Pays-Bas ! 

Le numéro de suivi est actif ?


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Où encore aux Pays-Bas !
> 
> Le numéro de suivi est actif ?



Non pas encore... Mais j'ai déjà remarqué aussi qu'il se maj rarement avant 18h, voire 22h. Donc il peut très bien être parti hier soir et arrivé à Roissy ce matin mais pas de maj avant ce soir.


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Non pas encore... Mais j'ai déjà remarqué aussi qu'il se maj rarement avant 18h, voire 22h. Donc il peut très bien être parti hier soir et arrivé à Roissy ce matin mais pas de maj avant ce soir.



Quand je fais un suivi, assez récemment par exemple pour un SAV Apple, il se met à jour rapidement : dès  que le code barre est scanné en un lieu ou un autre. Lors de mon dernier SAV en août : je savais que le livreur UPS devait passer entre 9h et 13 h environ 24 h avant. 
Et j'avais activé une alerte par courriel, mais il se peut très bien que les iPhones 6 soit "sous embargo" en attendant le feu vert d'Apple. Cette année pas d'iPhones reçus la veille, je suis persuadé que tout va se débloquer en fin de journée pour une livraison demain matin pour beaucoup.


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Quand je fais un suivi, assez récemment par exemple pour un SAV Apple, il se met à jour rapidement : dès  que le code barre est scanné en un lieu ou un autre. Lors de mon dernier SAV en août : je savais que le livreur UPS devait passer entre 9h et 13 h environ 24 h avant.
> Et j'avais activé une alerte par courriel, mais il se peut très bien que les iPhones 6 soit "sous embargo" en attendant le feu vert d'Apple. Cette année pas d'iPhones reçus la veille, je suis persuadé que tout va se débloquer en fin de journée pour une livraison demain matin pour beaucoup.



Oui je pense que c'est ça. Sur le site d'Apple y'a quand même écrit que mon iPhone a été expédié le 13 septembre, vu qu'il a pris l'avion, il est arrivé aux Pays-Bas lundi ou mardi. De plus, avec la mention "expédition acheminée", toujours sur le site d'Apple, je comprends qu'il est à l'entrepôt, sous embargo en effet.

Il sera livré demain. Le mail est clair sur ce point !


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Je suis toujours à préparation de l'expédition mais c'est marqué : 



> Préparation de lexpédition :
> Nous sommes en train de préparer lenvoi de vos articles. Lors de la préparation de votre commande, nous ne pouvons pas modifier les détails qui lui sont associés. Nous vous enverrons un avis dexpédition par courrier électronique avec les détails complets sur votre commande quand *celle-ci quittera notre entrepôt*.



Est ce que vous pensez que ça peut-être un entrepôt UPS près de chez moi ou bien l'entrepôt Apple dans les Pays-Bas ?


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Je suis toujours à préparation de l'expédition mais c'est marqué :
> 
> 
> 
> Est ce que vous pensez que ça peut-être un entrepôt UPS près de chez moi ou bien l'entrepôt Apple dans les Pays-Bas ?



Malheureusement, ça devrait être celui des Pays-Bas ^^


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Malheureusement, ça devrait être celui des Pays-Bas ^^



Y a bien un livreur qui va rouler toute la nuit pour moi hein ! ou alors il prend l'avion pour arriver sur Marseille cette nuit !


----------



## i0b1 (18 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, ça semble très bien se dérouler, j'en suis d'ailleurs agréablement surpris. 

i6 64 Go gris sidéral commandé le 15 en renouvellement et :

- SMS d'Orange indiquant que le colis a quitté leur dépôt
- Sur le site Orange : "Votre colis est expédié" avec un N° de suivi Chronopost qui indique "envoi prêt chez l'expéditeur". 

Donc plutôt optimiste pour demain avec un dépôt en point relais. Ça se déroule comme il y a deux ans jusqu'à maintenant. Même si cette année je me suis moins pressé en commandant 3J plus tard !

Que la chance vous sourit !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

Appel passé à SFR devant mon impatience latente.

Voici ce qu'une gentille dame m'a expliqué:
- Ceux ayant commandé au moment où ils annonçaient le 19/09 comme date d'expédition seront très certainement tous livrés en temps et en heure. Mais elle a insisté sur le fait que les iPhone partent le 19 et, sauf livraison 24H (comme moi ) les iPhone ne devraient pas arriver le 19 mais le samedi si dispo ou lundi selon toute vraisemblance.
- Elle m'a aussi dit que contrairement à une idée reçue les opérateurs n'ont pas de stock à "eux" mais que tous leurs iPhone sont chez Apple et que c'est Apple qui leur envoie ensuite pour redispatch et ils n'ont qu'une très grossière idée du nombre d'iPhone disponibles donc les commandes passées après le premier jour préco ne sont pas sures d'être livrées à temps meme si c'est probable. 
- Leur suivi est réellement mis à jour et est exact. Débit à l'expédition du colis.
- SFR a beaucoup d'iPhone quand même.

Voili pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## i0b1 (18 Septembre 2014)

@Macuserman 

D'où le message Orange de ces derniers jours marquant : en cours de réapprovisionnement 

Le mien est à Chilly-Mazarin !

L'info en plus 

Chilly-Mazarin est une commune française située à dix-huit kilomètres au sud-ouest de Paris dans le département de lEssonne en région Île-de-France. Elle est le chef-lieu du canton de Chilly-Mazarin. 

Superficie : 5,57 km²

Météo : 25 °C, vent E à 2 km/h, 61 % d'humidité


----------



## i am clara (18 Septembre 2014)

J'avais loupé la précommande orange ....

Mais ma boutique vient de recevoir le stock magasin et m'a proposé de m'en mettre un de coté pour demain ! :rateau:

Par contre les stocks semblent limiter sur les coloris.

En 16go tous les coloris, en 64 ca se complique et pas de 128 apparemment.

Enfin j'aurais le mien demain et je remercie ma boutique 



i0b1 a dit:


> @Macuserman
> Le mien est à Chilly-Mazarin !



C'est la plus grosse plateforme UPS de France. Tous les colis passe par la bas avant la distribution régionale normalement.


----------



## tony du 08 (18 Septembre 2014)

i am clara a dit:


> J'avais loupé la précommande orange ....
> 
> Mais ma boutique vient de recevoir le stock magasin et m'a proposé de m'en mettre un de coté pour demain ! :rateau:
> 
> ...



 ils ont des 6 plus aussi ou que des normal ?


----------



## i am clara (18 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> ils ont des 6 plus aussi ou que des normal ?



Si ils ont des plus ca se limitera à 16go et gris sidéral.

Je ne sait pas si cela dépends des boutiques mais l'année dernière dans la plus grande boutique de ma ville c'était pareil la répartition pour les 5s ... pas de modèle or et pas de 64go.

Par contre là ou je vais galérer c'est pour trouver une coque apple sachant que l'apple store de lyon est à 1 bonne heure et que les boutiques oranges n'ont en général pas d'accessoires apple .... 

Il faut rappeler que foxconn produit 1 iphone 6+ pour 4 iphone 6 ce qui explique les différences de stock.


----------



## i0b1 (18 Septembre 2014)

SMS Orange : l'envoi sera livré le 19/09/14 en point relais... 

@i am clara : merci pour l'info !


----------



## tboy (18 Septembre 2014)

Ça y est, mon tracking number d'Apple est enfin "enregistré" sur le site UPS:
Ça prend une bonne tournure pour demain


----------



## tony du 08 (18 Septembre 2014)

i am clara a dit:


> Si ils ont des plus ca se limitera à 16go et gris sidéral.
> 
> Je ne sait pas si cela dépends des boutiques mais l'année dernière dans la plus grande boutique de ma ville c'était pareil la répartition pour les 5s ... pas de modèle or et pas de 64go.
> 
> ...



 ok d'accord


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

Les numéros de tracking sont UP!


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Septembre 2014)

Idem pour le tracking. Maintenant c'est checking constant xD


----------



## MisterDrako (18 Septembre 2014)

Et toujours point d'amélioration au niveau suivi UPS.... grrrrh


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Les numéros de tracking sont UP!



Yes moi aussi !


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Et toujours point d'amélioration au niveau suivi UPS.... grrrrh



Te plains pas, le miens est en préparation pour expédition...!


----------



## pyro094 (18 Septembre 2014)

Des nouvelles pour ceux qui ont précommandé chez Bouygues? 

Je viens d'avoir une conseillère via Facebook, malgré le fait que lors de la commande, il était indiqué que l'expédition se ferait le 18, c'est mal barré pour l'avoir le 19 ("franchement, non" selon elle), et pas pour samedi non plus, plutôt mercredi... 

Elle me donnera le numéro de suivi dès qu'elle l'aura.

Vraiment déçu de Bouygues cette fois, je m'attendais à la ma même chose que pour l'iPhone 5, c'est à dire livraison le jour de la sortie officielle...


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

Ils vont partir de NL je pense


----------



## bixnte (18 Septembre 2014)

Message sur mon compte free , mon colis vient d'être expédié  délai 24 h


----------



## i0b1 (18 Septembre 2014)

Mail de Chronopost :

Cher(e) Client(e),

Chronopost vous informe que votre envoi n° FV27230FR vient d'être pris en charge par nos services.

Il sera disponible le 19/09/2014 à partir de 13h00 dans le relais pick-up sélectionné.

Yabon !!


----------



## lapypool (18 Septembre 2014)

Je suis également en attente d'expédition sur l'Apple Store pour un iPhone 6+ 128go et une housse cuir... 
je me demande si c'est pas le rajout de la housse à la commande qui fait qu'ils sont en retard :/


----------



## rickyfit (18 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple m'informant qu'ils n'avaient pas été en mesure de donner priorité à ma commande, de ce fait, ils estiment qu'elle sera expédiée au plus tard le 19/09.

Sachant que j'ai commandé hyper tôt à l'ouverture de l'AS avec un mail de confirmation le 12/09 à 09h34 j'suis un peu vert... J'espère qu'ils vont livrer samedi !!


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple m'informant qu'ils n'avaient pas été en mesure de donner priorité à ma commande, de ce fait, ils estiment qu'elle sera expédiée au plus tard le 19/09.
> 
> Sachant que j'ai commandé hyper tôt à l'ouverture de l'AS avec un mail de confirmation le 12/09 à 09h34 j'suis un peu vert... J'espère qu'ils vont livrer samedi !!



Ta commande à quel état? Préparation d'expédition?


----------



## rickyfit (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui... 1 iphone 6+ 64gb, housse cuir et macbook pro retina... Tout etait en stock au moment de ma commande... Grrrrr


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Oui... 1 iphone 6+ 64gb, housse cuir et macbook pro retina... Tout etait en stock au moment de ma commande... Grrrrr



Je sens que je vais avoir le même mail... J'ai 2 iPhone 6 plus 64gb et une coque en cuir.


----------



## rickyfit (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui il y a des chances... Je les ai contacté hier matin et la dame au tel m'a dit qu'elle faisait le nécessaire pour que ma commande parte vu l'heure de ma précommande... Apparemment ça n'a pas été le cas...
J'espère juste que UPS va livrer le samedi histoire de l'avoir ce week end ! Je leur ai envoyé un p´tit mail en ce sens...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Septembre 2014)

Ça y est colis expédié chez Orange! Bon ba ça sent bon pour demain


----------



## Karinanx (18 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Encul*




Ah bon déjà !!! Qd même, j suis une fille !!!! Mdr

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

Moi aussi colis expédié chez orange !!!! Yesssss


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Oui il y a des chances... Je les ai contacté hier matin et la dame au tel m'a dit qu'elle faisait le nécessaire pour que ma commande parte vu l'heure de ma précommande... Apparemment ça n'a pas été le cas...
> J'espère juste que UPS va livrer le samedi histoire de l'avoir ce week end ! Je leur ai envoyé un p´tit mail en ce sens...



Je viens de les appeler:
Une dame tres gentille m'a expliqué que ma CB à mis qqs secondes à accepter le paiement (fait à 9h39) et que donc cela a retardé ma commande qui est passée un peu plus tard.
Que j'ai une chance de le recevoir demain mais sinon ca sera Lundi... Pour les livraisons le Samedi, cela depends d'UPS. Elle à ajouté que les iPhone partent de Eindhoven en Irlande et que donc il était possible qu'ils arrivent demain si ils sont expédiés cet après midi.
Croisons les doigts !


----------



## rickyfit (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui nous verrons bien...


----------



## Ziell (18 Septembre 2014)

Pour faire suite à mon post en haut de la page 20.

Comme 4 fois par jour, je suis allé ce matin voir l'état de ma commande sur store.apple.com
Et là, quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de voir un message en rouge m'indiquant qu'ils n'avaient pu procéder au paiement (effectivement, j'ai pas encore été débité) et que je dois vérifier mes infos de CB.
C'est chose faite (j'avais dû me tromper de CCV), et instantanément ma commande est passée de _« Articles en cours de traitement »_ à _« Prêt pour expédition »_ (avec une livraison toujours estimée au 30 Sep, 2014 - 03 Oct, 2014 malheureusement).

Ce qui est fort dans tout ça, c'est que depuis ma commande le 12/09, je n'ai reçu AUCUN mail de la part d'Apple : pas de confirmation de commande, et pas de notification concernant ce problème avec mes infos de CB qu'il leur a fallu 6 jours pour déceler.

Quand même, un petit « merci » (au-delà de la page de confirmation de commande) ne ferait pas de mal quand on paie un téléphone dont 40% du prix s'expliquent par le nom du fabriquant...!


----------



## Expectral (18 Septembre 2014)

lapypool a dit:


> Je suis également en attente d'expédition sur l'Apple Store pour un iPhone 6+ 128go et une housse cuir...
> je me demande si c'est pas le rajout de la housse à la commande qui fait qu'ils sont en retard :/




nop 

j'ai pareil et j'ai annulé la coque, pour la recommander dans la foulée. Et accelerer l'envoi.

eh bien... la coque a été expédiée en moins de 5H après ma (deuxième) commande.

Sans commentaire


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Oui... 1 iphone 6+ 64gb, housse cuir et macbook pro retina... Tout etait en stock au moment de ma commande... Grrrrr



Vous auriez du dissocier vos commandes : le macbook pro devrait  être arrivé. 
Prè-commande et commande ce n'est pas traité de la même manière.


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Septembre 2014)

Tracking UPS OK
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29247655/iPhone 6/Capture d'écran 2014-09-18 14.01.36.jpg


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Oui il y a des chances... Je les ai contacté hier matin et la dame au tel m'a dit qu'elle faisait le nécessaire pour que ma commande parte vu l'heure de ma précommande... Apparemment ça n'a pas été le cas...
> J'espère juste que UPS va livrer le samedi histoire de l'avoir ce week end ! Je leur ai envoyé un p´tit mail en ce sens...



Désolé mais UPS ne livre pas le samedi...


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

Ziell a dit:


> Pour faire suite à mon post en haut de la page 20.
> 
> Comme 4 fois par jour, je suis allé ce matin voir l'état de ma commande sur store.apple.com
> Et là, quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de voir un message en rouge m'indiquant qu'ils n'avaient pu procéder au paiement (effectivement, j'ai pas encore été débité) et que je dois vérifier mes infos de CB.
> ...



C'est étrange car les payements par CB sont très sécurisés chez Apple et la vérification immédiate ! Exemple quand vous donnez sur iTunes votre numéro il y a une vérification immédiate et une interrogation sur la solvabilité. Vous auriez du le voir tout de suite et la commande aurait été refusée.


----------



## tboy (18 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Désolé mais UPS ne livre pas le samedi...



http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/shipping/time/service/value_added/sat_delivery.html


----------



## superseb (18 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de demander aux télé-conseillers via le T'chat Sosh pour savoir où en était ma commande d'un iPhone 6 128. J'ai quand même eu la surprise d'apprendre que ce sera pour la fin de semaine prochaine !? Elle m'expliquait la personne qu'il y a eu du retard dans les livraisons. Je sais pas si les 15 euros de geste commercial sont appréciable ou pas !


----------



## pgalizzi (18 Septembre 2014)

Deg j'ai appelé UPS pour voir si je pouvais passer chercher mon colis directement dans le centre UPS ce soir, mais ils me dise que je dois attendre le 1er passage demain.
Au moins j'aurai essayé.


----------



## rickyfit (18 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/shipping/time/service/value_added/sat_delivery.html




Ya plus qu'à attendre et nous serons fixés !


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

Moi aussi tracking UPS ok !!!&#128540;


----------



## Antiphon (18 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Elle à ajouté que les iPhone partent de Eindhoven en Irlande



Non, non, Eindhoven, comme le nom le suggère, est située aux Pays-Bas, à la frontière avec la Belgique&#8230;  Tu as dû confondre deux choses : Apple est bien située en Irlande, à Cork si ma mémoire est bonne, et le transporteur Kühne + Nagel est en Hollande&#8230;


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

lapypool a dit:


> Je suis également en attente d'expédition sur l'Apple Store pour un iPhone 6+ 128go et une housse cuir...
> je me demande si c'est pas le rajout de la housse à la commande qui fait qu'ils sont en retard :/



Si c'est ça, je suis dans le même cas. 

En fait ils font une pré-livraison (qui nous est inconnue) dans un autre entrepôt pour rassembler les deux articles et ensuite ils nous l'envoient normalement. Si tout se passe bien ça devrait être expédié ce soir pour livraison demain dans la journée. Et ça se trouve c'est déjà partie à l'heure actuelle et ils vont mettre à jour le statut dans pas longtemps.


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

Antiphon a dit:


> Non, non, Eindhoven, comme le nom le suggère, est située aux Pays-Bas, à la frontière avec la Belgique  Tu as dû confondre deux choses : Apple est bien située en Irlande, à Cork si ma mémoire est bonne, et le transporteur Kühne + Nagel est en Hollande



Oups désolé, c'est la personne que j'ai eu au tel qui m'a dit "Eindhoven en Irlande", j'ai pas vérifié 

*Honteux, je retourne reviser mes livres de géographie*


----------



## Chris2Fast (18 Septembre 2014)

Changement de status chez UPS pour moi: 

"Une étiquette d'expédition UPS a été créée. Dès que l'envoi arrivera dans notre centre, les informations de suivi - y compris la date prévue de livraison - seront mises à jour"


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> http://www.ups.com/content/fr/fr/shipping/time/service/value_added/sat_delivery.html



Oui mais ça reste une option...


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Je viens de les appeler:
> Une dame tres gentille m'a expliqué que ma CB à mis qqs secondes à accepter le paiement (fait à 9h39) et que donc cela a retardé ma commande qui est passée un peu plus tard.
> Que j'ai une chance de le recevoir demain mais sinon ca sera Lundi... Pour les livraisons le Samedi, cela depends d'UPS. Elle à ajouté que les iPhone partent de Eindhoven en Irlande et que donc il était possible qu'ils arrivent demain si ils sont expédiés cet après midi.
> Croisons les doigts !



Eindhoven... en Irlande... Il s'agit de la 5ème plus grande ville des PAYS-BAS quand même et c'est là que sont les entrepôts d'Apple et des gros d'UPS donc c'est logique.

Bizarre pour l'histoire du délai pour la CB.

edit : je me suis fait avoir et j'ai posté trop tard 

En tout cas, vu que ça part des PB aujourd'hui, livraison demain !


----------



## lapypool (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Si c'est ça, je suis dans le même cas.
> 
> En fait ils font une pré-livraison (qui nous est inconnue) dans un autre entrepôt pour rassembler les deux articles et ensuite ils nous l'envoient normalement. Si tout se passe bien ça devrait être expédié ce soir pour livraison demain dans la journée. Et ça se trouve c'est déjà partie à l'heure actuelle et ils vont mettre à jour le statut dans pas longtemps.



J'allume un cierge


----------



## hugom_69 (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> En fait ils font une pré-livraison (qui nous est inconnue) dans un autre entrepôt pour rassembler les deux articles et ensuite ils nous l'envoient normalement. Si tout se passe bien ça devrait être expédié ce soir pour livraison demain dans la journée. Et ça se trouve c'est déjà partie à l'heure actuelle et ils vont mettre à jour le statut dans pas longtemps.



Tu dis ça de source sûr ? (Dis-moi que oui, dis-moi que oui )
Si c'est le cas, prions pour que le changement de statut se fasse vite, ma productivité est réduite à 0 dans cette attente


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

hugom_69 a dit:


> Tu dis ça de source sûr ? (Dis-moi que oui, dis-moi que oui )
> Si c'est le cas, prions pour que le changement de statut se fasse vite, ma productivité est réduite à 0 dans cette attente



Oui j'ai Appelé Apple, après il faut avoir commandé très tôt, car elle m'a dit que malheureusement ils ne pourront pas livrer tout le monde le 19 même si c'est indiqué ça. Mais bon moi j'ai commandé à 9h30 donc je n'ai pas trop de soucis à me faire. Mais après si je dois attendre lundi ou plus c'est pas grave ...


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

hugom_69 a dit:


> Tu dis ça de source sûr ? (Dis-moi que oui, dis-moi que oui )
> Si c'est le cas, prions pour que le changement de statut se fasse vite, ma productivité est réduite à 0 dans cette attente



Je passe mon temps à actualiser le suivi de commande UPS moi


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

hugom_69 a dit:


> Tu dis ça de source sûr ? (Dis-moi que oui, dis-moi que oui )
> Si c'est le cas, prions pour que le changement de statut se fasse vite, ma productivité est réduite à 0 dans cette attente



Moi ça m'est arrivé pour la livraison de mon iMac plus un lecteur superdrive usb.
Le mien a fait une halte aux Pay Bas pour regrouper les deux colis.
Ce qui n'a pas été le cas pour les autres.


----------



## Ziell (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Si c'est ça, je suis dans le même cas.
> 
> En fait ils font une pré-livraison (qui nous est inconnue) dans un autre entrepôt pour rassembler les deux articles et ensuite ils nous l'envoient normalement. Si tout se passe bien ça devrait être expédié ce soir pour livraison demain dans la journée. Et ça se trouve c'est déjà partie à l'heure actuelle et ils vont mettre à jour le statut dans pas longtemps.



Je me tâte à tenter le coup.
Mon iPhone est prévu pour une livraison entre le 30/09 et le 03/10 (_en cours d'expédition_, non-annulable) et ma housse en silicone entre le 07/10 et le 13/10 (_en cours de traitement_, annulable), donc je n'ai pas l'impression qu'annuler la coque bougera la date de livraison de l'iPhone.
Et puis si je re-commande la coque c'est 6  de frais de livraison en bonus et... 3-4 semaines avant l'expédition.


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Ziell a dit:


> Je me tâte à tenter le coup.
> Mon iPhone est prévu pour une livraison entre le 30/09 et le 03/10 (_en cours d'expédition_, non-annulable) et ma housse en silicone entre le 07/10 et le 13/10 (_en cours de traitement_, annulable), donc je n'ai pas l'impression qu'annuler la coque bougera la date de livraison de l'iPhone.
> Et puis si je re-commande la coque c'est 6  de frais de livraison en bonus et... 3-4 semaines avant l'expédition.



Oui mais ils avaient peu de stock de housse alors elle sont passées très vite en rupture de stock. Et du coup même si tu les à mis sur la même commande Apple te les a intelligemment séparés pour ne pas que tu attende trop. C'est ce qui m'était arrivé avec mon iPad Air plus coque en cuir, ils m'ont séparés ma commande en deux et j'ai fessu la coque deux semaines après mon iPad.


----------



## freelander (18 Septembre 2014)

lapypool a dit:


> Je suis également en attente d'expédition sur l'Apple Store pour un iPhone 6+ 128go et une housse cuir...
> je me demande si c'est pas le rajout de la housse à la commande qui fait qu'ils sont en retard :/



tu as déjà été débité?


----------



## frankdavid (18 Septembre 2014)

iPhone 6 Plus 128Go commandé avant-hier chez Orange suite à un appel du service client. Je n'avais pas réussi à le commander sur le net le 128Go alors que j'étais là au début début des précos. Il y avait tous les autres modèles mais pas le 128Go.

Il vient de passer en expédié. Peut-être demain donc !


----------



## freelander (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Si c'est ça, je suis dans le même cas.
> 
> En fait ils font une pré-livraison (qui nous est inconnue) dans un autre entrepôt pour rassembler les deux articles et ensuite ils nous l'envoient normalement. Si tout se passe bien ça devrait être expédié ce soir pour livraison demain dans la journée. Et ça se trouve c'est déjà partie à l'heure actuelle et ils vont mettre à jour le statut dans pas longtemps.



c'est quoi ton statut actuel de commande?


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> c'est quoi ton statut actuel de commande?



Préparation de l'expédition depuis hier vers 17-18h


----------



## freelander (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Oui j'ai Appelé Apple, après il faut avoir commandé très tôt, car elle m'a dit que malheureusement ils ne pourront pas livrer tout le monde le 19 même si c'est indiqué ça. Mais bon moi j'ai commandé à 9h30 donc je n'ai pas trop de soucis à me faire. Mais après si je dois attendre lundi ou plus c'est pas grave ...



Mon statut est toujours "préparation à la livraison" et je n'ai pas été débité. J'ai appelé Apple à midi qui m'a dit que ma commande serait livrée demain à 99.999%, mais que c'été normal que ça bouge pas... a suivre


----------



## lapypool (18 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> tu as déjà été débité?



Je ne sais pas je n'ai pas accès à ce compte sur internet


----------



## nicolasnwf (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour 

Une petite question, j'espère ne pas trop être off-topic. 

Je sais que les Apple store parisiens vont être pris d'assaut des ce soir pour les files d'attente, mais je voulais savoir si vous pensiez que ce serait la même chose pour l'Apple store de velizy en RP par exemple ? Ou bien on peut venir le matin ?

J'ai pas réussi à pré commander le mien, l'App Apple store était dans les choux 

Merci pour la réponse et désolé si je suis complètement hors sujet !


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

nicolasnwf a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Une petite question, j'espère ne pas trop être off-topic.
> 
> ...



Pour V2, j'y avais été pour l'iPad mini, arrivé à 6h50 pour une ouverture à 8h de mémoire, y avait déjà 50 personnes devant moi mais l'iPad mini n'est pas l'iPhone...

Je pense qu'il faut venir avant 6h mais y aura forcément moins de monde qu'au Louvre/Opéra. Après ils ont aussi moins de stocks...


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

frankdavid a dit:


> iPhone 6 Plus 128Go commandé avant-hier chez Orange suite à un appel du service client. Je n'avais pas réussi à le commander sur le net le 128Go alors que j'étais là au début début des précos. Il y avait tous les autres modèles mais pas le 128Go.
> 
> Il vient de passer en expédié. Peut-être demain donc !



Putain ils sont au top sur ceux coup là


----------



## nicolasnwf (18 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour la réponse  
Où se fait la queue ? Vu que c'est dans un centre commercial, j'imagine que le centre est fermé à cette heure non ?


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

nicolasnwf a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse
> Où se fait la queue ? Vu que c'est dans un centre commercial, j'imagine que le centre est fermé à cette heure non ?



Oui c'est fermé... Sauf la porte côté Apple store. Y avait des vigiles qui demandaient pourquoi on venait et Starbuck qui "offraient" (beau contrat avec Apple sans doute) café et chocolat. La queue était donc à l'intérieur, le long de l'Apple store.


----------



## hugom_69 (18 Septembre 2014)

Statut : expédié !


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

hugom_69 a dit:


> Statut : expédié !


Pareil !

Expédié le 18, par contre : http://imgur.com/KPIdbNE


----------



## samhor (18 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir l'avis d'expédition de ma commande !
Expédié(s) : livré 19/09/2014 par livraison express 

C'était un iPhone avec coque qui était en "Préparation à l'expédition" jusquà maintenant sur l'AS.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que la livraison est toujours prévue demain


----------



## lapypool (18 Septembre 2014)

Expédié aussi je garde espoir pour une livraison demain !!!


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

Vous avez les infos de suivi ???


----------



## samhor (18 Septembre 2014)

Non. Je viens de recevoir le SMS aussi. Livraison demain au plus tard. 

Par contre j'ai encore une commande pas expédiée


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

Toujours pas de changement de statut à la Fnac. 

"en attente de prise en charge transporteur"


----------



## VanZoo (18 Septembre 2014)

Y a t-il toujours les 14j de rétractation ?


----------



## rickyfit (18 Septembre 2014)

Expédié aussi !!!!! Mouahahahahahah


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

Punaise vous faites tous chier là ! 

Et moi, et moi et moi ?? SFR m'entends tu ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

Pour la Fnac ça devrait bouger d'ici ce soir. (du moins pour ceux qui ont le statut Attente prise en charge transporteur").


----------



## elitelazor (18 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir le *SMS de livraison Chronopost* de ma commande *SOSH* 

"L'envoi Orange FV********FR sera livré le 19/09/2014 entre 8h et 13h. en cas d'absence rdv sur chronopost.fr/fcl avant minuit"

(sur le site Sosh je suis toujours "En cours de préparation" donc ça confirme que le suivi Sosh n'est pas mis à jour en temps réel)

Il n'y avait aucune raison que cela ne se passe pas comme sur des roulettes comme pour le 5 et le 5S !


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

hugom_69 a dit:


> Statut : expédié !



Qu'est ce que j'avais dis ? C'est bibi qui avait raison !  J'ai pareil que vous !!!


----------



## VanZoo (18 Septembre 2014)

Vivement demain matin ! 
Je vais prendre le 6 et le 6+. Si le 6+ est trop gros, je le rendrais sinon je rendrais le 6


----------



## hugom_69 (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Qu'est ce que j'avais dis ? C'est bibi qui avait raison !  J'ai pareil que vous !!!


Haha bien joué


----------



## zeusII (18 Septembre 2014)

Petite question, j'ai fais une commande d'un 6 Plus sur l'AS vendredi matin. Malheureusement j'ai pas été assez rapide je suis tombé dans le lot des 7-10 jours de délai au lieu du 19 septembre (du coup livraison pour le 29).
Mais sur l'état de ma commande, il est indiqué en statut "préparation à l'expédition" et non admissible pour l'annulation.

Étant donné que je ne peux pas l'annuler, vous pensez qu'il va être expédié sous peu (et donc en avance  ) ?


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Petite question, j'ai fais une commande d'un 6 Plus sur l'AS vendredi matin. Malheureusement j'ai pas été assez rapide je suis tombé dans le lot des 7-10 jours de délai au lieu du 19 septembre (du coup livraison pour le 29).
> Mais sur l'état de ma commande, il est indiqué en statut "préparation à l'expédition" et non admissible pour l'annulation.
> 
> Étant donné que je ne peux pas l'annuler, vous pensez qu'il va être expédié sous peu (et donc en avance  ) ?


 
Il va peut-être avoir un peu d'avance mais pas demain ça c'est sur


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Étant donné que je ne peux pas l'annuler, vous pensez qu'il va être expédié sous peu (et donc en avance  ) ?



Non.

(Rabat-joie premier est dans la place!)


----------



## zeusII (18 Septembre 2014)

Je me doute bien que je l'aurais pas demain, mais au moins expédié lundi par exemple !


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Il va peut-être avoir un peu d'avance mais pas demain ça c'est sur



En même temps, expédié sous 7-10 jours, en partant de vendredi dernier pour la commande, ça veut dire qu'il doit partir lundi prochain en gros. Donc ça se tient qu'il soit passé en préparation là non ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

encore un sms d'Orange pour me dire que mon colis seras dispo demain matin au relais colis :love:


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> En même temps, expédié sous 7-10 jours, en partant de vendredi dernier pour la commande, ça veut dire qu'il doit partir lundi prochain en gros. Donc ça se tient qu'il soit passé en préparation là non ?



il fera parti de la deuxième vague de livraison celle expédiée à partir du 22


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

Y a t'il des gens ayant commandé un 6 64G gris sidéral à la Fnac dont le colis est déjà partit, ou en attente de transporteur?
Et si oui à quelle heure avez vous commandé?

Parce que j'ai commandé à 8h21 le 12, et toujours rien...


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Qu'est ce que j'avais dis ? C'est bibi qui avait raison !  J'ai pareil que vous !!!



Et pour tes 1,35 , tu as solutionné le mystère.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

foux a dit:


> Y a t'il des gens ayant commandé un 6 64G gris sidéral à la Fnac dont le colis est déjà partit, ou en attente de transporteur?
> Et si oui à quelle heure avez vous commandé?
> 
> Parce que j'ai commandé à 8h21 le 12, et toujours rien...



iPhone 6 + 16 Go pour ma part sur la fnac. Statut "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir. Visiblement une personne a contacté la Fnac qui a enfin donné des infos. Je cite :



> "Bon la fnac confirme "enfin" que toutes les précommandes seront honorées, mais que les envois risquent d avoir lieu demain ou samedi au mieux, lundi au pire...
> 
> Ils n ont toujours pas eu le feu vert d'Apple... Donc ils me disent qu'on ne saura rien ce soir mais on aura les réponses demain...
> 
> Pr rassurer les acheteurs ;-)"



_Source :_ http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-1000029-639684-9-0-1-0-commande-iphone-6-fnac.htm#message_643391


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> iPhone 6 + 16 Go pour ma part sur la fnac. Statut "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir. Visiblement une personne a contacté la Fnac qui a enfin donné des infos. Je cite :
> 
> 
> 
> _Source :_ http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-1000029-639684-9-0-1-0-commande-iphone-6-fnac.htm#message_643391



Merci pour ta réponse Fallout. On verra bien demain. Si ça arrive lundi c'est pas la fin du monde


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
À ma grande surprise, ma femme m'a garder la surprise, UPS est passer me livrer mon bel iphone ce midi 
J'appréhendais un peu mais il est vraiment magnifique!
Impeccable, 1 jour avant  :rateau:


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> iPhone 6 + 16 Go pour ma part sur la fnac. Statut "En attente de prise en charge transporteur" depuis hier soir. Visiblement une personne a contacté la Fnac qui a enfin donné des infos. Je cite :
> 
> 
> 
> _Source :_ http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-1000029-639684-9-0-1-0-commande-iphone-6-fnac.htm#message_643391



Pas au top sur ce coup la la Fnac


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

foux a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Fallout. On verra bien demain. Si ça arrive lundi c'est pas la fin du monde



Avec plaisir 
Non c'est clair, j'en mourrai pas  Ce que je voulais pas, c'est attendre fin octobre ...


----------



## MisterDrako (18 Septembre 2014)

Par curiosité, vous en êtes ou niveau suivi UPS ?

Moi j'ai ça depuis ce matin sur le site UPS :

*Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS*

*Une étiquette d'expédition UPS a été créée. Dès que l'envoi arrivera dans notre centre, les informations de suivi - y compris la date prévue de livraison - seront mises à jour.*


Vous avez plus de détails ?

Merci ...


----------



## alex9517 (18 Septembre 2014)

Mon iPhone 6 64go gris sidéral en renouvèlement sosh est expédié depuis 15h00  vivement demain


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> À ma grande surprise, ma femme m'a garder la surprise, UPS est passer me livrer mon bel iphone ce midi
> 
> ...




Mais bien sur !!!!


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> À ma grande surprise, ma femme m'a garder la surprise, UPS est passer me livrer mon bel iphone ce midi
> J'appréhendais un peu mais il est vraiment magnifique!
> Impeccable, 1 jour avant  :rateau:



:modo:


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Petite info :

Orange travail avec Chronopost pour l'acheminement en point Relais


----------



## maxgic (18 Septembre 2014)

Bon aucune expedition Bouygues aujourd'hui.

J'espere recevoir le sms demain avec une petite chance de l'avoir samedi


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

Pourquoi mentirai-je?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

maxgic a dit:


> Bon aucune expedition Bouygues aujourd'hui.
> 
> J'espere recevoir le sms demain avec une petite chance de l'avoir samedi



J'espere pour toi


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Pourquoi mentirai-je?



Photo de l'iPhone avec ce post en arrière plan ?


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> À ma grande surprise, ma femme m'a garder la surprise, UPS est passer me livrer mon bel iphone ce midi
> J'appréhendais un peu mais il est vraiment magnifique!
> Impeccable, 1 jour avant  :rateau:



Je l'attendais !
Vous allez nous faire partager cela par de belles photos et un descriptif détaillé : je suis très impatient !


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Photo de l'iPhone avec ce post en arrière plan ?



On s'en tape un peu de savoir si c'est vrai ou pas. Si c'est faux le mec a probablement un grain dans sa tête (c'est une maladie la mythomanie). Et si c'est vrai bah tant mieux pour lui, on va pas commencer à chercher si il ment ou pas


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Petite info :
> 
> Orange travail avec Chronopost pour l'acheminement en point Relais



Le Point relais c'est vraiment idéal : pas obligé d'être scotché à la maison récupération de l'iPhone en toute sécurité.


----------



## pyro094 (18 Septembre 2014)

maxgic a dit:


> Bon aucune expedition Bouygues aujourd'hui.
> 
> J'espere recevoir le sms demain avec une petite chance de l'avoir samedi



Pareil, et je crois que même pour samedi c'est cuit, on m'a annoncé mercredi la livraison...

Pour une expédition censée être effectuée aujourd'hui lors de la préco... 

Tant pis, il arrivera pas pour mon anniversaire, dommage


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

Vous êtes vraiment impressionnant tous! 
Je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire d'avoir reçu un telephone 24h avant la date indiquée, le 5 et le 5s avait connus également des livraisons précoces.
Faudrait-il que j'envoi un mail à Claire Chazal pour faire la une du vingt heure... c'est tellement incroyable!


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Le Point relais c'est vraiment idéal : pas obligé d'être scotché à la maison récupération de l'iPhone en toute sécurité.



Oui je suis d'accord, d'ailleurs UPS permet normalement d'utiliser le réseau de relais Kiala. Mais Il faut que le vendeur le propose et ce n'est pas le cas de l'Apple Store en ligne.


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

Merci à toi au moins d'avoir de l'intelligence c'est pas le cas de tout le monde!


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> On s'en tape un peu de savoir si c'est vrai ou pas. Si c'est faux le mec a probablement un grain dans sa tête (c'est une maladie la mythomanie). Et si c'est vrai bah tant mieux pour lui, on va pas commencer à chercher si il ment ou pas



Désolé mais faire circuler de fausses infos ce n'est pas anodin ! 

Je serai heureux demain pour ceux qui le recevront et surtout nous ferons part de leur première VRAIE impression ; je suis là pour cela et je me déciderai en fonction des réactions des contributeurs fiables. J'attends toujours avant de commander. Même si ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour dans l'immédiat. Par exemple la beauté de l'iPhone ? avec le retour des arrondis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------




Matt_27 a dit:


> Vous êtes vraiment impressionnant tous!
> Je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire d'avoir reçu un telephone 24h avant la date indiquée, le 5 et le 5s avait connus également des livraisons précoces.
> Faudrait-il que j'envoi un mail à Claire Chazal pour faire la une du vingt heure... c'est tellement incroyable!



Bon cher ami, vous l'avez reçu alors faites nous partager vos impressions ? 
Les arrondis ? La prise en main ? La rapidité ? Nous sommes impatients !


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir un mail de la Fnac comme quoi je n'aurais pas le téléphone demain, et qu'ils ne savent pas quand il sera livré...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Vous êtes vraiment impressionnant tous!
> Je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire d'avoir reçu un telephone 24h avant la date indiquée, le 5 et le 5s avait connus également des livraisons précoces.
> Faudrait-il que j'envoi un mail à Claire Chazal pour faire la une du vingt heure... c'est tellement incroyable!



Profite bien de ton nouveau jouet , heureux pour toi de cette livraison " surprise "


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Merci à toi au moins d'avoir de l'intelligence c'est pas le cas de tout le monde!



Vous l'aviez commandé en AS ?


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Merci à toi au moins d'avoir de l'intelligence c'est pas le cas de tout le monde!




C'est pas compliqué de faire une photo !!!!!


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Septembre 2014)

foux a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail de la Fnac comme quoi je n'aurais pas le téléphone demain, et qu'ils ne savent pas quand il sera livré...



Ca c'est pas cool du tout....


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

Comme je disais, j'appréhendais lors de la pré commande, car je trouvais que la forme n'était pas extra... un rapprochement des courbes de chez Samsung mais bon je me suis lancé.
Et finalement je ne regrette pas du tout, ce qui saute à l'oeil direct c'est la taille (iphone 6 classique), la résolution est beaucoup plus belle et la rapidité c'est assez impressionnant. 
La prise en main ne me change pas trop mais les arrondi sont agréable au touché, on a l'impression de retrouver l'iphone 3G.

Bref, je vais écrire à TF1 pour faire la une du journal ce soir, c'est tellement extraordinaire ce qui m'arrive! (ironie pour les mauvais jaloux)


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> C'est pas compliqué de faire une photo !!!!!



Enfin il ne peut pas photographier son tél avec son propre tél enfin il faut réfléchir MDR je le vois gros comme une maison...


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Vous l'aviez commandé en AS ?



Oui en Applestore vendredi à 9h35, j'ai reçu une confirmation par mail hier en début d'après midi


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Ca c'est pas cool du tout....



Pas cool en effet


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Oui en Applestore vendredi à 9h35, j'ai reçu une confirmation par mail hier en début d'après midi




Et le suivi UPS il dit quoi ?


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Oui en Applestore vendredi à 9h35, j'ai reçu une confirmation par mail hier en début d'après midi




C est juste marrant ... Plein de gens l'on commander en même temps voir avant ... Et sur aucun forum des personnes l'on recu !!!

Et si on peut prendre carton et boite avec un téléphone !!!


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Oui je suis d'accord, d'ailleurs UPS permet normalement d'utiliser le réseau de relais Kiala. Mais Il faut que le vendeur le propose et ce n'est pas le cas de l'Apple Store en ligne.



En effet et c'est dommage ; car dans le cas d'un SAV cela fait une ou deux  matinées à attendre !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------




Nico1971 a dit:


> Enfin il ne peut pas photographier son tél avec son propre tél enfin il faut réfléchir MDR je le vois gros comme une maison...



Devant un miroir ? Si c'est possible même avec un iPhone 6


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Le Point relais c'est vraiment idéal : pas obligé d'être scotché à la maison récupération de l'iPhone en toute sécurité.



Carrément ! 

J'ai recu mail, sms de chronopost me confirmant que mon colis arrive demain à partir de 13h dans mon point relais qui est ouvert de 6h du mat' à 20h le soir donc aucun problème pour le récupérer. 
Vivement demain


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> On s'en tape un peu de savoir si c'est vrai ou pas. Si c'est faux le mec a probablement un grain dans sa tête (c'est une maladie la mythomanie). Et si c'est vrai bah tant mieux pour lui, on va pas commencer à chercher si il ment ou pas



Entièrement de ton avis 
tant mieux pour lui


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

foux a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un mail de la Fnac comme quoi je n'aurais pas le téléphone demain, et qu'ils ne savent pas quand il sera livré...



Tu avais quel statut ?


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Comme je disais, j'appréhendais lors de la pré commande, car je trouvais que la forme n'était pas extra... un rapprochement des courbes de chez Samsung mais bon je me suis lancé.
> Et finalement je ne regrette pas du tout, ce qui saute à l'oeil direct c'est la taille (iphone 6 classique), la résolution est beaucoup plus belle et la rapidité c'est assez impressionnant.
> La prise en main ne me change pas trop mais les arrondi sont agréable au touché, on a l'impression de retrouver l'iphone 3G.
> 
> Bref, je vais écrire à TF1 pour faire la une du journal ce soir, c'est tellement extraordinaire ce qui m'arrive! (ironie pour les mauvais jaloux)



Pas jaloux juste curieux de savoir comment vous avez fait pour être le seul ! Car dans le cas du 5 et du 5S il y avait de multiples témoignages sur les forums. Et je crois savoir que Apple ne tenait pas du tout à des livraisons avant la date officielle ! C'est une grande coquette Apple : elle ne veut plus se livre ainsi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Carrément !
> 
> J'ai recu mail, sms de chronopost me confirmant que mon colis arrive demain à partir de 13h dans mon point relais qui est ouvert de 6h du mat' à 20h le soir donc aucun problème pour le récupérer.
> Vivement demain



Et si comme vous habitez une petite ville pas besoin de sortir une pièce d'identité ! 

Vous nous raconterez demain.


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> C est juste marrant ... Plein de gens l'on commander en même temps voir avant ... Et sur aucun forum des personnes l'on recu !!!
> 
> Et si on peut prendre carton et boite avec un téléphone !!!





yngve a dit:


> En effet et c'est dommage ; car dans le cas d'un SAV cela fait une ou deux  matinées à attendre !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est pas drôle vous donner les réponses


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Moi aussi j'ai hate de l'avoir dans les mains


----------



## Nico1971 (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai hate de l'avoir dans les mains



En tout cas une chose est sûre On va même finir par regretter lattente, ce qui nous a permis de découvrir une certaine solidarité au sein dune communauté de passionnés, en espérant quun fil de discussion nous permettra de nous retrouver pour discuter de nos PRECIEUX.


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> En tout cas une chose est sûre On va même finir par regretter lattente, ce qui nous a permis de découvrir une certaine solidarité au sein dune communauté de passionnés, en espérant quun fil de discussion nous permettra de nous retrouver pour discuter de nos PRECIEUX.



Bien dit !


----------



## yngve (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai hate de l'avoir dans les mains



Oui mais en prime vous nous ferez un beau descriptif !


----------



## koalasniper (18 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> En tout cas une chose est sûre On va même finir par regretter lattente, ce qui nous a permis de découvrir une certaine solidarité au sein dune communauté de passionnés, en espérant quun fil de discussion nous permettra de nous retrouver pour discuter de nos PRECIEUX.




Je ne peux qu'approuver !

Btw, j'ai aussi reçu le sms d'orange dans l'après-midi pour me dire qu'il était bien parti. Tout est bon


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

On se retrouvera pour le 6s aha


----------



## nicolasnwf (18 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour les infos pumk1ns c'est sympa !!


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

sw38 a dit:


> Tu avais quel statut ?




En preparation


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

nicolasnwf a dit:


> Merci pour les infos pumk1ns c'est sympa !!



Après si tu veux tout savoir... J'ai eu l'Apple store de V2 au téléphone hier pour essayer d'en réserver un en tant que pro. Bien entendu ils ont rien pu faire. Par conte les infos que j'ai c'est que 
- sans doute qu'à midi y'en aura plus
- s'il n'y a plus de queue c'est qu'il n'y a plus d'iPhone
- ils en recevront dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi et conseillent donc de reserver vendredi soir/samedi matin pour samedi dans la journée. J'en sais pas plus sur l'horaire d'ouverture des réservations... Mais pour ceux qui veulent pas trop faire la queue, guetter plutôt l'ouverture des réservations sur le site. Le mec m'a peut-être menti... Mais c'est c'est ce qu'il m'a conseillé.

Quant à moi, vivement demain matin que je reçoive le mien  J'aime juste pas trop que le tracking UPS n'évolue pas et reste sur une étiquette a été faite. Mais bon, je pense que y aura pas de soucis pour demain  Je l'espère parce que sinon c'est lundi vu que j'ai coché livraison entreprise et qu'ils livrent pas le samedi dans ces conditions


----------



## nicolasnwf (18 Septembre 2014)

Ah d'accord, ils vont rouvrir la page de réservation alors ? Cool 
Merci encore !


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

foux a dit:


> En preparation



Donc ceux qui ont le statut en attente de prise en charge transporteur et qui n'ont pas reçu le mail de la fnac ont un espoir ?!


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

sw38 a dit:


> Donc ceux qui ont le statut en attente de prise en charge transporteur et qui n'ont pas reçu le mail de la fnac ont un espoir ?!




Logiquement oui


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Tiens je bien de constater un truc dans l'app UPS il ta un peu plus d'info.
Les iPhones sont bien aux Pays Bas :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wobxx1qnfraq4yu/IMG_3992.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/igeph09nn8h6pi1/IMG_3993.jpg?dl=0


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

foux a dit:


> Logiquement oui



Ah c'est rassurant ! Enfin bon on verra ...
En tout cas j'espère que tu le recevras vite


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

supermanfr a dit:


> tiens je bien de constater un truc dans l'app ups il ta un peu plus d'info.
> Les iphones sont bien aux pays bas :
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wobxx1qnfraq4yu/img_3992.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/igeph09nn8h6pi1/img_3993.jpg?dl=0




&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> En tout cas une chose est sûre On va même finir par regretter lattente, ce qui nous a permis de découvrir une certaine solidarité au sein dune communauté de passionnés, en espérant quun fil de discussion nous permettra de nous retrouver pour discuter de nos PRECIEUX.



Pour ma part , je serais toujours présent , meme en étant rédacteur sur un autre forum


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Ah c'est rassurant ! Enfin bon on verra ...
> 
> En tout cas j'espère que tu le recevras vite




Je ne travail pas a la FNAC hein, donc je ne s s rien de vos livraisons, et je ne vois pas en quoi ce que je dis est rassurant


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> En tout cas une chose est sûre On va même finir par regretter lattente, ce qui nous a permis de découvrir une certaine solidarité au sein dune communauté de passionnés, en espérant quun fil de discussion nous permettra de nous retrouver pour discuter de nos PRECIEUX.



Dés réception, je posterai mon ressenti sur l'iPhone et je pense participer régulièrement sur le forum car l'ambiance me plaît bien !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Et oui , certains l'ont confirmer sur le topic


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

foux a dit:


> Je ne travail pas a la FNAC hein, donc je ne s s rien de vos livraisons, et je ne vois pas en quoi ce que je dis est rassurant



Rassurant dans le sens où il me reste encore un très maigre espoir de le recevoir demain étant donné que je n'ai pas reçu de mail de la Fnac.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Rassurant dans le sens où il me reste encore un très maigre espoir de le recevoir demain étant donné que je n'ai pas reçu de mail de la Fnac.



Je te le souhaite


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je te le souhaite




Merci


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Rassurant dans le sens où il me reste encore un très maigre espoir de le recevoir demain étant donné que je n'ai pas reçu de mail de la Fnac.




Une question ... Si tu l a commandé sur la FNAC ... Pkoi pas l'avoir commander directement sur AS ??


----------



## greenhoouse (18 Septembre 2014)

petite question a votre avis choper un iphone 6 plus chez orange dans un bled de 20 000 hab c'est jouable ?  

Quand je vois sa je me demande même si ils auront du stock en iphone 6 plus :rateau:

http://www.lyonne.fr/yonne/actualit...-iphone-6-mis-en-vente-vendredi_11147792.html


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Tiens je bien de constater un truc dans l'app UPS il ta un peu plus d'info.
> Les iPhones sont bien aux Pays Bas :
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wobxx1qnfraq4yu/IMG_3992.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/igeph09nn8h6pi1/IMG_3993.jpg?dl=0



Exact ! J'ai la même chose ! Pris en charge ce matin à 6h55... Bon il se bouge quand vers la France


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> petite question a votre avis choper un iphone 6 plus chez orange dans un bled de 20 000 hab c'est jouable ?
> 
> Quand je vois sa je me demande même si ils auront du stock en iphone 6 plus :rateau:
> 
> http://www.lyonne.fr/yonne/actualit...-iphone-6-mis-en-vente-vendredi_11147792.html



Pourquoi pas


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Exact ! J'ai la même chose ! Pris en charge ce matin à 6h55... Bon il se bouge quand vers la France




Idem ....


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Une question ... Si tu l a commandé sur la FNAC ... Pkoi pas l'avoir commander directement sur AS ??



C'est la question que je pose aussi, c'est tellement plus simple l'AS aha


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> petite question a votre avis choper un iphone 6 plus chez orange dans un bled de 20 000 hab c'est jouable ?
> 
> Quand je vois sa je me demande même si ils auront du stock en iphone 6 plus :rateau:
> 
> http://www.lyonne.fr/yonne/actualit...-iphone-6-mis-en-vente-vendredi_11147792.html




http://www.igen.fr/node/87716


----------



## greenhoouse (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas



il y as plus qu'a espéré alors 



patrickph a dit:


> http://www.igen.fr/node/87716



ça rassure pas :x


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Une question ... Si tu l a commandé sur la FNAC ... Pkoi pas l'avoir commander directement sur AS ??



Car ce sont eux les premiers qui ont ouverts les précommandes donc j'ai pas pu résister et car ma CB ne serait sans doute pas passée étant donné que j'ai un plafond de 600  de paiements par mois. Faudra que j'aille voir à la banque à l'occas' d'ailleurs pour qu'ils me virent ça (m'enfin bon c'est pas tous les jours que je fais des gros achats comme ça). Donc j'ai commandé à la Fnac en 5 fois sans frais (déjà la carte adhérant et que je comptais avoir des petits bonus en tant qu'adhérant en plus, du genre 10  tous les 100  d'achats comme j'avais eu l'année dernière sur mon Mac mais là ça n'était pas d'actualité ...


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Car ce sont eux les premiers qui ont ouverts les précommandes donc j'ai pas pu résister et car ma CB ne serait sans doute pas passée étant donné que j'ai un plafond de 600  de paiements par mois. Faudra que j'aille voir à la banque à l'occas' d'ailleurs pour qu'ils me virent ça (m'enfin bon c'est pas tous les jours que je fais des gros achats comme ça). Donc j'ai commandé à la Fnac en 5 fois sans frais (déjà la carte adhérant et que je comptais avoir des petits bonus en tant qu'adhérant en plus, du genre 10  tous les 100  d'achats comme j'avais eu l'année dernière sur mon Mac mais là ça n'était pas d'actualité ...




Ok ... Ça se défend oui ...
Courage alors ....


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

J'ai une question: Pour des gens font la queue devant des Apple Store pendant parfois de longues heures alors qu'il pourrait très bien le commander sur l'AS comme nous, et le recevoir tranquillement demain matin par UPS


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Ok ... Ça se défend oui ...
> Courage alors ....



Merci


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> J'ai une question: Pour des gens font la queue devant des Apple Store pendant parfois de longues heures alors qu'il pourrait très bien le commander sur l'AS comme nous, et le recevoir tranquillement demain matin par UPS




C'est un peu comme un concert, l'ambiance est top et c'est pas pareil que de le voir a la télé


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> J'ai une question: Pour des gens font la queue devant des Apple Store pendant parfois de longues heures alors qu'il pourrait très bien le commander sur l'AS comme nous, et le recevoir tranquillement demain matin par UPS




Oui je me pose la même question .... L'ambiance ??? Le risque de rien avoir ?? Le masochisme ??


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Oui je me pose la même question .... L'ambiance ??? Le risque de rien avoir ?? Le masochisme ??



Oui j'avoue, ceux qui n'ont rien a la fin doivent être deg.... 
Encore je comprends les Belges, ou les suisses puisqu'ils sont obligés d'attendre longtemps, mais pour nous...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------




foux a dit:


> C'est un peu comme un concert, l'ambiance est top et c'est pas pareil que de le voir a la télé



Tu l'as déjà fais ? raconte nous


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

Je l'ai déjà fait pour l'iPhone 5S et pour les keynote de la WWDC. Et c'est sympa, tout le monde est cool, on discute, on rigole,...


----------



## hadeys (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir, 

IPhone 6 128Go gris sidéral commandé hier (17/09) chez free avec ouverture de ligne. 
Expédié il y a une heure via chronopost. 

J'étais dubitatif sur l'indication de la dispo sur leur site mais au final c'est vrai. 

Trop content.


----------



## Ochean (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Idem ....




Moi aussi!6h55


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Mon colis est encore aux Pays-Bas, il faut que UPS parte tout de suite  11h de trajet 

https://www.google.fr/maps/dir/Mars...de5a8d1e7e10!2m2!1d5.0574822!2d51.6878954!3e0

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




hadeys a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> IPhone 6 128Go gris sidéral commandé hier (17/09) chez free avec ouverture de ligne.
> Expédié il y a une heure via chronopost.
> ...



Ça c'est ce qui s'appelle avoir de la chance ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas trop s'inquiéter pour le suivi de UPS, car ma commande est passée à expédiée à 16h aujourd'hui et sur l'application UPS on le dit que la commende a été traité à 9h45, donc ça se trouve elle est déjà en route pour aller dans les entrepôts de ma régions cette nuit


----------



## Banzay (18 Septembre 2014)

Pour les gens avec en rupture chez orange:

Joel:  Le statut est validé pour la commande et transmis pour la livraison.
Joel:  Une indication de rupture est au 15, mais est suivi de l'indication de transmis au 17.
Joel:  Sur nos consultations de commande le statut de transmis est celui qui précède la livraison, il n'y a pas d'indication en préparation ni de date prévisionnelle de celle-ci. Habituellement cela indique que la livraison va suivre sans tarder.
  Ok, j'ai compris. Ça veut dire que Chronopost livrera ces jours mais le status est pas actualisé?
Joel:  Oui ce qui suit en statut est lorsque la livraison est en cours avec la référence de colis de Chronopost.

Je sais pas si c'est vrai ou non mais il a dit ça.

Ma commande est encore comme en rupture et j'ai pas reçu le sms.


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Mon colis est encore aux Pays-Bas, il faut que UPS parte tout de suite  11h de trajet
> 
> https://www.google.fr/maps/dir/Mars...de5a8d1e7e10!2m2!1d5.0574822!2d51.6878954!3e0
> 
> ...



Oui et puis y'a l'avion surtout pour le transport ^^


----------



## jp63 (18 Septembre 2014)

putain j'ai les boules quand je vois que tout le monde a recu un SMS pour leur suivi de commande 
SFR m'avais dit que je l'aurai le jour J 
c'est des gros arnaqueurs car maintenant leurs jolies paroles c'est 
"les commandes ne partiront que demain c'est apple qui l'oblige"
alors que tous les opérateurs et magasins les font partir la veille pour le recevoir le 19

"SFR vous ne m'aurai pas deux fois et pour le prochain j'irai voir ailleurs car eux ils font ce qu'ils disent a leurs clients"
que toutes les personnes comme moi qui on commandait chez eu les appelle pour leur dire qu'ils sont mal honnêtes


SFR je vais vous faire de la bonne pub!!!!!!!


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Oui et puis y'a l'avion surtout pour le transport ^^



Si UPS a prévu oui !  la y en a pour 2h max ;p


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Septembre 2014)

jp63 a dit:


> putain j'ai les boules quand je vois que tout le monde a recu un SMS pour leur suivi de commande
> SFR m'avais dit que je l'aurai le jour J
> c'est des gros arnaqueurs car maintenant leurs jolies paroles c'est
> "les commandes ne partiront que demain c'est apple qui l'oblige"
> ...



Patience l'ami, si ça se trouve ils ont oubliés le numéro de tracking et tu l'aura demain!
Garde espoir, rien est encore joué.
Au pire tu pourra t'énerver demain si vraiment tu l'as pas


----------



## foux (18 Septembre 2014)

jp63 a dit:


> putain j'ai les boules quand je vois que tout le monde a recu un SMS pour leur suivi de commande
> 
> SFR m'avais dit que je l'aurai le jour J
> 
> ...




Tu vas nous faire une crise parce que tu risques de l'avoir samedi ou lundi?
C'est une blague?


----------



## adixya (18 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas commandé d'iPhone 6 mais je stresse a mort pour vous tous lol


----------



## b_tod (18 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, suite à mon problème de contrôle d'ouverture de ligne avec CERTISSIM chez sfr, j'ai pu contacter quelqu'un de chez CERTISSIM qui a fait passer ma demande en tête, et ma demande a été traitée dans les 15 mins qui ont suivi: Mes commandes sont enfin passées à l'étape 2: Préparation : Chez le logisticien ! 
Vous pensez que j'ai une possibilité d'expédition demain et livraison samedi par Colissimo??


----------



## jp63 (18 Septembre 2014)

une crise non, car la terre va continuer de tournée
Mais c'est le principe quand tu es une entreprise comme sfr et que tu racontes des boulettes a tes clients un jour ça te retombe dessus!
lors de la commande j'ai posé la question plusieurs fois quand la conseillère me disait vous etes dans les premiers donc c'est sur vous l'aurez le 19
si elle me l'avais dit j'aurai eté voir ailleurs tout simplement
quand on te vend un produit avec un service on aime bien l'avoir comme on nous le dit

la j'avoue, j'ai vraiment l'impression de mettre fait prendre pour un gros blaireau
tout simplement

donc je dis "MERCI SFR"

promis! je ne tuerai personne   "LOL"


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Je n'ai pas commandé d'iPhone 6 mais je stresse a mort pour vous tous lol



chacun son choix


----------



## ToM03 (18 Septembre 2014)

Si c'est par colissimo aucune chance de l'avoir en 24h


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

jp63 a dit:


> putain j'ai les boules quand je vois que tout le monde a recu un SMS pour leur suivi de commande
> 
> SFR m'avais dit que je l'aurai le jour J
> 
> ...




Normal .... C'est SFR !!!
Et il y a encore des abonnés chez eux ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




adixya a dit:


> Je n'ai pas commandé d'iPhone 6 mais je stresse a mort pour vous tous lol




Merci c'est gentil !!! LoL


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

ToM03 a dit:


> Si c'est par colissimo aucune chance de l'avoir en 24h



Orange Colissimo livraison demain matin en relais colis


----------



## Banzay (18 Septembre 2014)

Voila, j'ai reçu le sms! 

Commandé à 09:03 le 12, iphone 6 64 gris sidéral, nouvelle ligne, nouveau forfait, commande encore comme en rupture.(ORANGE)

Le colis sera livré demain en point relais, maintenant il est à chilly mazarin.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

Super, ma commande vient d'être expediée par la Fnac (6 +) avec suivi Chronopost donc je l'aurai bien demain ! Enfin une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

Banzay a dit:


> Voila, j'ai reçu le sms!
> 
> Commandé à 09:03 le 12, iphone 6 64 gris sidéral, nouvelle ligne, nouveau forfait, commande encore comme en rupture.(ORANGE)
> 
> Le colis sera livré demain en point relais, maintenant il est à chilly mazarin.



Moi aussi départ de chilly mazarin a 12H02 ce jour


----------



## Doowii (18 Septembre 2014)

Toujours pas de tracking chez UPS...


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Orange Colissimo livraison demain matin en relais colis


Tu es sûr que c'est en colissimo? Normalement Orange bosse en chronopost.


----------



## b_tod (18 Septembre 2014)

ToM03 a dit:


> Si c'est par colissimo aucune chance de l'avoir en 24h



et c'est possible de le récupérer au dépôt dans ce cas ?


----------



## ToM03 (18 Septembre 2014)

En 24h impossible il ne devrait pas être au dépôt. Et tous les dépôts ne sont pas ouverts aux particuliers, et un samedi ça me paraît très compliqué


----------



## jjjeeefff (18 Septembre 2014)

Doowii a dit:


> Toujours pas de tracking chez UPS...



pareil ...


----------



## alex9517 (18 Septembre 2014)

Moi aussi il était à chilly mazarin a 13h28


----------



## sw38 (18 Septembre 2014)

La Fnac, ma commande est passé en expédié, la Fnac me dit qu'il a été envoyé hier alors que Chronopost dit aujourd'hui, en tout cas Chronopost m'a envoyé un mail pour me dire qu'il serait livré demain entre 8h et 18h.


----------



## sculdeurienne (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Dés réception, je posterai mon ressenti sur l'iPhone et je pense participer régulièrement sur le forum car l'ambiance me plaît bien !



J'ai hâte de vous lire et d'entendre vos ressentis de vos iphones!! Je n'ai pas encore commandé le mien (mon porte monnaie est pas d'accord ce mois-ci! lol)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Tu es sûr que c'est en colissimo? Normalement Orange bosse en chronopost.



Merd**  erreur de ma part oui Chronopost

Mes excuses pour cette confusion


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

Ce que j'aimais quand j'avais commandé mon iMac, j'avais un suivi tout les jours, il avait parcouru tout les USA et tout aha

Là, y'a rien c'est chiant


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)

b_tod a dit:


> et c'est possible de le récupérer au dépôt dans ce cas ?



Non impossible


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

Pour tous les vieux rageux et les jaloux qui n'ont que ça a faire d'être mauvais du bonheur des autres...
La preuve que je ne suit pas le seul et qu'il y a bien eu des livraisons précoces:

http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2014/09/iphone-6-des-livraisons-eparses-meme-pour-les-plus-reactifs-87720

TG


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Pour tous les vieux rageux et les jaloux qui n'ont que ça a faire d'être mauvais du bonheur des autres...
> 
> La preuve que je ne suit pas le seul et qu'il y a bien eu des livraisons précoces:
> 
> ...




Mais Biensur ....
Envoi une photo de ta boite !!! Et de ton tracking .... LoL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

Et ceux qui ont pu en déballer sont des prod qui les ont recu ... Vu sur site internet .... Aucun particuliers les a recu....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

On va finir par t'appeler "mythomane"


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Mais Biensur ....
> Envoi une photo de ta boite !!! Et de ton tracking .... LoL
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------
> ...



On va finir par t'appeler le rageux inconditionnel


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

C'est bizarre ce manque de tracking la part d'UPS...

- soit UPS croule sous le volume au Pays Bas et les colis sont coincé la bas.

- Soit il y'a eu un souci sur les scan des colis et le tracking est dans les choux.

Dans les deux cas c'est surprenant de la part d'UPS.


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> On va finir par t'appeler le rageux inconditionnel




Apporte des preuve et on te croira simplement ... Mais apparement ça ne t ai pas possible ... Donne ton num de tracking !!! LoL


----------



## benjamin_T (18 Septembre 2014)

Tracking qui bloque aussi de la part de chronopost. 
Toujours sur la base de Chily depuis ce matin.


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> C'est bizarre ce manque de tracking la part d'UPS...
> 
> - soit UPS croule sous le volume au Pays Bas et les colis sont coincé la bas.
> 
> ...



Non, moi je pense que tout fonctionne, c'est simplement que ça doit ramer au niveau de la mise à jour de leur base de données ;-)


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Apporte des preuve et on te croira simplement ... Mais apparement ça ne t ai pas possible ... Donne ton num de tracking !!! LoL



Ce que tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre c'est que je m'en bat littéralement les c... que tu ne me crois pas. Ici c'est un forum (échanges d'idées, expériences... Tu comprends?) et donc sur ce principe je n'ai pas à rendre des comptes, je partage c'est tout.
Maintenant je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire dans ce que je dis et puis surtout je n'en vois aucun intérêt d'inventer une telle histoire!

Pour réagir de cette façon je suppose enfin j'espère! que tu es jeune, dans les alentours de 13/14ans et donc hyper impatient de recevoir ton bien car sinon c'est extrêmement inquiétant et dans ce cas n'hésite pas et d'ailleurs je t'encourage à consulter un psychothérapeute!

Sur ces bonnes paroles, bonne nuit demain tu as de l'école!


----------



## CrW (18 Septembre 2014)

Et bah chronopost va/a du boulot en ce moment


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Ce que tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre c'est que je m'en bat littéralement les c... que tu ne me crois pas. Ici c'est un forum (échanges d'idées, expériences... Tu comprends?) et donc sur ce principe je n'ai pas à rendre des comptes, je partage c'est tout.
> Maintenant je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire dans ce que je dis et puis surtout je n'en vois aucun intérêt d'inventer une telle histoire!
> 
> Pour réagir de cette façon je suppose enfin j'espère! que tu es jeune, dans les alentours de 13/14ans et donc hyper impatient de recevoir ton bien car sinon c'est extrêmement inquiétant et dans ce cas n'hésite pas et d'ailleurs je t'encourage à consulter un psychothérapeute!
> ...



+1 Oui

Bon faut arrêter là s'il vous plait ^^

Tant mieux pour ceux qui l'ont reçu en avance ;-) Pour les autres un peu de patience ^^ ce n'est qu'un téléphone après tout (troll)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------

J'AI UNE QUESTION : 

Pour ceux qui ont commandé sur l'Apple Store et qui sont en statut "expédié" avec un numéro de suivi UPS, avez-vous été débité ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> +1 Oui
> 
> Bon faut arrêter là s'il vous plait ^^
> 
> Tant mieux pour ceux qui l'ont reçu en avance ;-) Pour les autres un peu de patience ^^ ce n'est qu'un téléphone après tout (troll)



Cela fait plaisir de constater qu'il y a des personnes rationnelles et sain d'esprit ici!


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> +1 Oui
> 
> Bon faut arrêter là s'il vous plait ^^
> 
> ...



Oui débité le 13 septembre. Mais toujours pas de suivi UPS (lecture de l'étiquette blablabla).


----------



## Doowii (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui débité depuis le 15


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Cela fait plaisir de constater qu'il y a des personnes rationnelles et sain d'esprit ici!




Et des menteurs .... &#128516;


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Et des menteurs .... &#128516;



Et des rajeux relenceur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------




pumk1n a dit:


> Oui débité le 13 septembre. Mais toujours pas de suivi UPS (lecture de l'étiquette blablabla).



J'ai un ami qui me dit qu'il est toujours pas débité...

Mais moi aussi depuis le 15 c'est pour ça je trouve ça bizarre ...


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

patrickph a dit:


> Et des menteurs .... &#128516;



Qu'est ce que je t'ai dit mon petit! allez au dodo! tu va te faire disputer par papa et maman!

Demain quand tu rentreras de l'école maman aura réceptionné ton iphone et te l'aura mit sur ton lit.

Fais de beaux rêves


----------



## patrickph (18 Septembre 2014)

matt_27 a dit:


> qu'est ce que je t'ai dit mon petit! Allez au dodo! Tu va te faire disputer par papa et maman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt ça nous aurait qd même intéressé de connaître ton suivi UPS pour comparer avec les nôtres.


----------



## bibyfok (18 Septembre 2014)

Matt_27 a dit:


> Qu'est ce que je t'ai dit mon petit! allez au dodo! tu va te faire disputer par papa et maman!
> 
> Demain quand tu rentreras de l'école maman aura réceptionné ton iphone et te l'aura mit sur ton lit.
> 
> Fais de beaux rêves



Ca fait une bonne 10aine d'années que je suis sur MacG et j'ai rarement vu des mecs aussi minables que toi. Ya moyen que tu arrête de polluer ce fil? On s'en fout que tu l'ai reçu ou pas, de toute façon on l'aura tous demain, mais pour tes petites engueulade de gamins, c'est en MP.


----------



## Doowii (18 Septembre 2014)

Le tracking sera peut être mis à jour après minuits


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Doowii a dit:


> Le tracking sera peut être mis à jour après minuits



Oui tu as raison  , c'est ce que je pensais aussi. J'espère en tout cas


----------



## Matt_27 (18 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Ca fait une bonne 10aine d'années que je suis sur MacG et j'ai rarement vu des mecs aussi minables que toi. Ya moyen que tu arrête de polluer ce fil? On s'en fout que tu l'ai reçu ou pas, de toute façon on l'aura tous demain, mais pour tes petites engueulade de gamins, c'est en MP.



Au cas où tu viens d'arriver je te ferai rappeler que ce n'est pas moi qui polémique sur le sujet de mensonge ou réalité... j'ai juste annoncer et donner mes impressions, après si des ados polluent comme tu dis le forum... Adresse toi aux bonnes personnes


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Doowii a dit:


> Le tracking sera peut être mis à jour après minuits




Ok je penserai à donner à manger aux Gremlins avant alors.


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Moi si je l'avais reçu je serais dessus et ne viendrais pas sur ce forum, ou alors je l'aurais signalé et je serai parti ^^


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Moi si je l'avais reçu je serais dessus et ne viendrais pas sur ce forum, ou alors je l'aurais signalé et je serai parti ^^




+1     On est bien d'accord


----------



## ledu26 (18 Septembre 2014)

Toujours rien sur UPS &#128071;&#128071;&#128071;&#128071;


----------



## jjjeeefff (18 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Toujours rien sur UPS &#128071;&#128071;&#128071;&#128071;



La meme ici


----------



## Athanil (18 Septembre 2014)

Il a bougé !

Koeln, Germany	09/18/2014	11:08 P.M.	Origin Scan

Wouhou !
Livraison prévue demain... ^^


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Athanil a dit:


> Il a bougé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien ici, snif !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Dés réception, je posterai mon ressenti sur l'iPhone et je pense participer régulièrement sur le forum car l'ambiance me plaît bien !



Content que tu aies aimé, suis un vieux (mais jeune) briscard de ce site, ça fait 6 ans que je suis là, comme en témoignent mes 6300 messages et ma force disco de malade mental, lol 



b_tod a dit:


> Pour ma part, suite à mon problème de contrôle d'ouverture de ligne avec CERTISSIM chez sfr, j'ai pu contacter quelqu'un de chez CERTISSIM qui a fait passer ma demande en tête, et ma demande a été traitée dans les 15 mins qui ont suivi: Mes commandes sont enfin passées à l'étape 2: Préparation : Chez le logisticien !
> Vous pensez que j'ai une possibilité d'expédition demain et livraison samedi par Colissimo??



Colissimo ? Non. Lundi, pas demain ni samedi je pense, sauf option livraison samedi.



patrickph a dit:


> Normal .... C'est SFR !!!
> Et il y a encore des abonnés chez eux ??



Toujours la même rengaine !! 



Matt_27 a dit:


> Ce que tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre c'est que je m'en bat littéralement les c... que tu ne me crois pas. Ici c'est un forum (échanges d'idées, expériences... Tu comprends?) et donc sur ce principe je n'ai pas à rendre des comptes, je partage c'est tout.
> Maintenant je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire dans ce que je dis et puis surtout je n'en vois aucun intérêt d'inventer une telle histoire!
> 
> Pour réagir de cette façon je suppose enfin j'espère! que tu es jeune, dans les alentours de 13/14ans et donc hyper impatient de recevoir ton bien car sinon c'est extrêmement inquiétant et dans ce cas n'hésite pas et d'ailleurs je t'encourage à consulter un psychothérapeute!
> ...





Matt_27 a dit:


> Au cas où tu viens d'arriver je te ferai rappeler que ce n'est pas moi qui polémique sur le sujet de mensonge ou réalité... j'ai juste annoncer et donner mes impressions, après si des ados polluent comme tu dis le forum... Adresse toi aux bonnes personnes



Bon, les gars, ça suffit ou je vous signale tous les deux pour faire un peu le ménage, c'est une bonne ambiance, venez pas tout gâcher. Matt surtout toi, on a le droit de se dire que tu l'as peut être pas reçu vu que très très très peu de personnes sont dans ce cas, et si tu veux faire cesser les suspicions tu as juste un numéro de tracking UPS à donner c'est pas la mort, moi personnellement je m'en fiche, je veux juste le mien demain mais SFR fait encore rien bougé depuis le 12 alors ça m'énerve !!


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Il a bougé !
> 
> Koeln, Germany	09/18/2014	11:08 P.M.	Origin Scan
> 
> ...



Moi aussi pareil et j'ai eu le statut expédié que à 16h je trouve ça  rapide du coup ^^


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Moi aussi pareil et j'ai eu le statut expédié que à 16h je trouve ça  rapide du coup ^^



Rien non plus chez moi.

edit : en fait si ! Il vient de partir d'Allemagne !


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Content que tu aies aimé, suis un vieux (mais jeune) briscard de ce site, ça fait 6 ans que je suis là, comme en témoignent mes 6300 messages et ma force disco de malade mental, lol




C'est fou comme ça rassemble les précommandes de iDevices comme ça ! 

Allez, sur ce je vous souhaite une bonne nuit :sleep: et en espérant que vous receviez tous vos "précieux" rapidement 
Je sens que je vais faire de beaux rêves moi !


----------



## MisterDrako (18 Septembre 2014)

Ici aussi Koeln à 23h00

Donc demain en journée...


----------



## Ochean (18 Septembre 2014)

Pareil mais ils prévoient une livraison en fin de journée pour moi -_-
Vu que je me fais livrer au taf... Faut pas que ce soit en soirée :s


----------



## Francoy (18 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Pareil mais ils prévoient une livraison en fin de journée pour moi -_-
> Vu que je me fais livrer au taf... Faut pas que ce soit en soirée :s



Oui moi aussi en fin de journée mais la période va se préciser quand il sera plus près de chez nous...

Pour info Koeln c'est Cologne. Et vu qu'il y a pas mal de gares, ça se trouve ils vont l'expédier en train dans les villes les plus éloignées :rallyes:


----------



## pumk1n (18 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Oui moi aussi en fin de journée mais la période va se préciser quand il sera plus près de chez nous...
> 
> Pour info Koeln c'est Cologne. Et vu qu'il y a pas mal de gares, ça se trouve ils vont l'expédier en train dans les villes les plus éloignées :rallyes:



Y a écrit avant la fin de journée pour ma part (et je pense vous aussi). 9h du matin c'est aussi avant la fin de journée  La dernière fois que j'ai eu ça c'était livré à 11h sur mon lieu de travail !


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Septembre 2014)

Faut pas vous inquiéter pour le terme "Avant la fin de la journée", c'est un terme générique chez UPS pour dire que ça sera dans la journée.
Après c'est selon l'organisation des tournées.


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Faut pas vous inquiéter pour le terme "Avant la fin de la journée", c'est un terme générique chez UPS pour dire que ça sera dans la journée.
> Après c'est selon l'organisation des tournées.



Pas terrible je dois faire visiter Marseille à de la famille. Je crois qu'ils vont juste venir prendre un café chez moi, à part si je reçois mon le matin ^^

Et sinon, quel masse fait votre colis ?

Moi 400g pour un iPhone 6 avec une coque en cuir 

(je demande ça car j'ai cru voir 500g sur d'autres postes)


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Et sinon, quel masse fait votre colis ?
> 
> Moi 400g pour un iPhone 6 avec une coque en cuir
> 
> (je demande ça car j'ai cru voir 500g sur d'autres postes)



500 gr pour mon 6 Plus ^^


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Faut pas vous inquiéter pour le terme "Avant la fin de la journée", c'est un terme générique chez UPS pour dire que ça sera dans la journée.
> Après c'est selon l'organisation des tournées.



Cool merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h06 ----------




Francoy a dit:


> Pas terrible je dois faire visiter Marseille à de la famille. Je crois qu'ils vont juste venir prendre un café chez moi, à part si je reçois mon le matin ^^
> 
> Et sinon, quel masse fait votre colis ?
> 
> ...



Pareil juste un iPhone 6, 400g


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Pas terrible je dois faire visiter Marseille à de la famille. Je crois qu'ils vont juste venir prendre un café chez moi, à part si je reçois mon le matin ^^
> 
> Et sinon, quel masse fait votre colis ?
> 
> ...



400 grammes pour un iPhone 6 tout court.


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

On es tous dans le meme wagon si j'ose dire.

Cologne à 23:07. Bon par contre, le coté pas cool c'est le fin de journée (mais bon si vous le dites que c'est un terme générique)

EDIT : BON! alors je pense qu'on l'aura dans la mâtiné si vous etes sur Paris. Je m'explique. Mardi, j'ai appelé Apple Care pour un soucis avec mon chargeur de MBPro.

La nana m'a fait un echange par UPS. Sachant qu'elle s'était trompée dans le code postal (je l'avais vu mais je me suis dis qu'UPS allait corriger ce qu'ils ont fait mais après 1 journée, donc la livraison a été ratée pour hier).

Je vous laisse analyser selon l'heure qu'il était à Cologne. J'ai reçu mon paquet ce jour vers midi (j'ai espéré que ça soit l'iPhone mais malheureusement ce n'était pas ça )


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> 400 grammes pour un iPhone 6 tout court.





Ochean a dit:


> Pareil juste un iPhone 6, 400g





Athanil a dit:


> 500 gr pour mon 6 Plus ^^





Francoy a dit:


> Moi 400g pour un iPhone 6 avec une coque en cuir




Moi 0g, parce que j'ai pas de suivi, et je vous dis merde !


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> On es tous dans le meme wagon si j'ose dire.
> 
> Cologne à 23:07. Bon par contre, le coté pas cool c'est le fin de journée (mais bon si vous le dites que c'est un terme générique)



moi 22h56 je vous rattrape 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h22 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Moi 0g, parce que j'ai pas de suivi, et je vous dis merde !



Tu as commandé sur l'Apple Store vendredi matin ?


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Moi 0g, parce que j'ai pas de suivi, et je vous dis merde !



Te plains pas. si tu te fais contrôler, au moins tu ne risque rien. Nous on est shootés à la pomme à priori:rateau:

pour info, mail envoyé par Apple le 12 à 9h43


----------



## flo-2b (19 Septembre 2014)

Allez pour la Corse lundi 
iPhone 6 Plus 64 Go Gris sidéral, jai eu le mail et le SMS à 21h


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Dire qu'ils doivent scanner un par un les colis ^^moi j'ai été scanné à 22h50


----------



## flo-2b (19 Septembre 2014)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il m'ont envoyé l'iPhone et je suis toujours pas prélevé sur mon compte...
Double effet kiss kool


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

Non pas du tout, je l'ai commandé le 12 à 14h30 en renouvellement SFR, iPhone 6 Plus 64Go ! 
Prise en charge par le transporteur toujours en attente du mail de confirmation !


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Bon 02:16. Toujours pas de changement de statut. Ce serait bête de rater le livreur si je ne me lève pas.

Bonne nuit!


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

Mouhahaha, moi j'ai eu la bonne intuition de rester éveillée !!
Je viens à l'instant de recevoir mon mail SFR avec le numéro de suivi Chronopost, je serai livré demain à priori, pour changer, hier il était à&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Chilly-Mazarin.

Mouhahahaha super top comme nouvelle pour fermer les yeux en toute quiétude ! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/14rgv0q67mvcbnd/Capture d'écran 2014-09-19 02.26.02.png?dl=0


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Colis à St Ouen depuis 4h23!
Bon je vais être au boulot à8h du matin alors


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

" on vehicule for delivery today "

J'espere juste que je louperai pas le livreur... Oh pire ils m'appelleront


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Septembre 2014)

Alooors là ça commence vraiment à sentir bon..... 








_bon bein tout ceux (celles) qui attendent au sud de Lyon, ne retiennent 
pas le livreur UPS, pour boire le café hein ! ! !
Y'en a d'autres qui stressentt en attendant leur précieux...._



Y'a + ka .....


----------



## benjamin_T (19 Septembre 2014)

Colis arrivé au centre de tri de chez moi ce matin, ça sent bon la livraison matinale &#128515;. 

Seul hic je suis au boulot !


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

Je suis un peu dégouté : je vais me coucher, il était bien prévu pour aujourd'hui...
Je me lève, c'est passé au 22, alors qu'à priori, il a bien bougé cette nuit et tout...


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Alooors là ça commence vraiment à sentir bon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok ça marche du moment qu'il me le livre le mien avant le tien ;-)


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

Colis chronoposte est arriver a 3h20 au centre de cergy pontoise a 20km de chez moi donc j'ai bien fait de prendre ma journée  et sosh ne ma toujours pas débiter par contre


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

alex9517 a dit:


> Colis chronoposte est arriver a 3h20 au centre de cergy pontoise a 20km de chez moi donc j'ai bien fait de prendre ma journée  et sosh ne ma toujours pas débiter par contre



Sosh m'a débuté 3 Semaines après pour l'iPhone 5... Un pote a moi n'a jamais été debite pour son iPhone 5:/


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

Tu n'as pas de chance là.. comme lui ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lhXOgJ8ahA&feature=youtu.be )

Sinon moi, tout semble être bon 


http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=554128Sanstitre.png


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Ok ça marche du moment qu'il me le livre le mien avant le tien ;-)



Chiche....?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h04 ----------

Au passge s'il y en a qui sont (comme moi) chez Free...

Si j'active de suite ma nano sim, est ce que ça risque de désaciver de suite mon ancienne microsim (méme ligne)...

à défaut je le ferai de suite pour gagner du temps....


----------



## Goldeneye911 (19 Septembre 2014)

Athanil a dit:


> Je suis un peu dégouté : je vais me coucher, il était bien prévu pour aujourd'hui...
> Je me lève, c'est passé au 22, alors qu'à priori, il a bien bougé cette nuit et tout...



J'ai le meme truc que toi alors que le colis est arrivé a 4h a Roissy qui est a 50km de chez moi. Un peu decu si je l'ai pas ce week end


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

Goldeneye911 a dit:


> J'ai le meme truc que toi alors que le colis est arrivé a 4h a Roissy qui est a 50km de chez moi. Un peu decu si je l'ai pas ce week end



J'ai l'impression que ceux arrivés a Lyon, ça va, mais ceux arrivés a Roissy... :/
Ça me ferait chier de pas l'avoir ce weekend, pour le coup...


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mouhahaha, moi j'ai eu la bonne intuition de rester éveillée !!
> Je viens à l'instant de recevoir mon mail SFR avec le numéro de suivi Chronopost, je serai livré demain à priori, pour changer, hier il était à&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Chilly-Mazarin.
> 
> Mouhahahaha super top comme nouvelle pour fermer les yeux en toute quiétude !
> ...



Ouf...Peut être que tu va calmer et arrêter de nous maudire alors...

EDIT : en tout cas c'est cool. le livreur est parti avec une heure en avance par rapport à mon chargeur pour le coup


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Sinon moi, tout semble être bon
> 
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=554128Sanstitre.png



J'ai le même suivi mais avec +2h30...


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Sosh m'a débuté 3 Semaines après pour l'iPhone 5... Un pote a moi n'a jamais été debite pour son iPhone 5:/



Ah ouai quand même... Ne pas être débité me va très bien


----------



## Goldeneye911 (19 Septembre 2014)

Athanil a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ceux arrivés a Lyon, ça va, mais ceux arrivés a Roissy... :/
> Ça me ferait chier de pas l'avoir ce weekend, pour le coup...



Il est arrivé a 7h a au centre de trie a 10km de chez moi, au pire je peux aller le récupèrer ? Je crains qu'à 7h la tournée soit déjà partie


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

Goldeneye911 a dit:


> Il est arrivé a 7h a au centre de trie a 10km de chez moi, au pire je peux aller le récupèrer ? Je crains qu'à 7h la tournée soit déjà partie



Normalement, tu peux récupérer qu'une fois qu'ils ont fait un passage et t'ont laissé un avis...
Après, si c'est pas loin, tu peux toujours tenter ^^


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Athanil a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ceux arrivés a Lyon, ça va, mais ceux arrivés a Roissy... :/
> Ça me ferait chier de pas l'avoir ce weekend, pour le coup...


A quelle heure tu as regardé? moi j'ai ça.


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> A quelle heure tu as regardé? moi j'ai ça.




Moi j'ai ça :
Plaisir, France	19/09/2014	7:23	Lecture à destination
19/09/2014	7:22	Lecture à l'arrivée
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	19/09/2014	6:12	Lecture au départ
19/09/2014	5:01	Lecture d'importation
19/09/2014	3:31	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	19/09/2014	2:19	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	18/09/2014	23:08	Lecture de l'origine
Netherlands	18/09/2014	6:55	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

AAAAAAAH!! Les boules!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1OHoHx2uMs


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Vitrolles, France	19/09/2014	
7:16	En cours de livraison
6:45	Lecture à l'arrivée

Marignane, France	19/09/2014	
6:30	Lecture au départ
5:19	Lecture à l'arrivée

Koeln, Germany	19/09/2014	3:45	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	18/09/2014	22:56	Lecture de l'origine
Netherlands	18/09/2014	9:45	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


Je vais bientôt être livré !!! =D Mon iPhone a pris l'avion de Cologne à l'aéroport de Marseille, c'est cool quand ça va aussi vite !!!


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

Dernière ligne droite pour ceux qui vont le recevoir d'ici quelque heure a peine, bon courage les amis


----------



## bibyfok (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Vitrolles, France	19/09/2014
> 7:16	En cours de livraison
> 6:45	Lecture à l'arrivée
> 
> ...



Moi il est entre Marseille et Nice 


```
Marignane, France	09/19/2014	6:15 A.M.	Departure Scan
                                09/19/2014	5:19 A.M.	Arrival Scan
```


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

Le mien vient de repasser du 22 au 19... Allez, j'y crois !


----------



## patrickph (19 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Alooors là ça commence vraiment à sentir bon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idem ...


----------



## freelander (19 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> " on vehicule for delivery today "
> 
> J'espere juste que je louperai pas le livreur... Oh pire ils m'appelleront



Ils appellent rarement malheureusement...ils n'ont pas de portables professionnels et peu veulent bien appeler de leur numéro perso.


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

J'espère qu'il prendra le temps de sonner à l'interphone ! Sinon je pet un cable !


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Bin moi je suis dégouté 
Comment pouvaient-ils m'annoncer une date estimée de livraison le 19, encore hier soir, alors qu'il n'était pas encore arrivé à Roissy 
pffff  Ils m'ont fait espérer pour rien.


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir un iMessage d'Apple m'annonçant que ma commande devrait être livrée aujourd'hui.

Come On UPS!


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> Bin moi je suis dégouté
> Comment pouvaient-ils m'annoncer une date estimée de livraison le 19, encore hier soir, alors qu'il n'était pas encore arrivé à Roissy
> pffff  Ils m'ont fait espérer pour rien.



Tu habites poins de l'aéroport ?


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Oui dans pointe des Ardennes, 3h30-4h de route


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> Oui dans pointe des Ardennes, 3h30-4h de route



peut-être dans la soirée alors ;-) ne t'inquiète pas encore maintenant il peut prendre le train et arriver encore plus vite ;-)


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir un message de chronopost me confirmant de l'arrivée imminente de ma commande


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Tu penses ? Tu me redonnes un peu d'espoir :s
En plus, je vois en relisant mieux, qu'il est déjà à St Brices Courcelles, c'est-à-dire Reims. Ça ne fait plus que 2:30. Je croise les doigts.


----------



## rickyfit (19 Septembre 2014)

Le mien est entre marseille et Avignon !!! Mouahahahahah


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

le en cours de livraison a été modifié en "lecture à destination".

Ils jouent avec nos nerfs la...grrr


----------



## i0b1 (19 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Si j'active de suite ma nano sim, est ce que ça risque de désaciver de suite mon ancienne microsim (méme ligne)...
> 
> à défaut je le ferai de suite pour gagner du temps....



Yep !

Comme il s'agit à mon avis de la même ligne, oui, l'activation de la 2ème engendre la désactivation de la 1ère. Impossible d'avoir 2 lignes sur la même sim...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour

Bonne réception a vous tous et toutes pour vos précommandes

Et une grosse pensée pour les membres qui font la queue dans les magasins

Bon courage a vous


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Yep !
> 
> Comme il s'agit à mon avis de la même ligne, oui, l'activation de la 2ème engendre la désactivation de la 1ère. Impossible d'avoir 2 lignes sur la même sim...



Tu voulais dire 2 SIM sur la même ligne ?


----------



## tony du 08 (19 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> Oui dans pointe des Ardennes, 3h30-4h de route


 
 ah un autre ardennais c'est rare à trouver je suis de charle moi  
 bon aller c'est parti pour aller faire la queue devant orange!!! souhaiter moi bien du courage mdr


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

tony du 08 a dit:


> ah un autre ardennais c'est rare à trouver je suis de charle moi
> bon aller c'est parti pour aller faire la queue devant orange!!! souhaiter moi bien du courage mdr



Bon courage, tu risques d'en avoir besoin


----------



## i0b1 (19 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Tu voulais dire 2 SIM sur la même ligne ?



Oups ! Le mec qui n'a que très peu dormi vient de se faire démasquer 

Oui, bien évidemment, merci d'avoir remis les mots dans l'ordre 

Edit :

Voilà un p'tit truc qui réveille !

vendredi 19/09/2014 05:09	 CLERMONT FERRAND CHRONOPOST
Tri effectué dans l'agence de distribution
Commentaire : Envoi prêt pour la livraison 

Plus qu'à rallier le 15 !


----------



## tony du 08 (19 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Bon courage, tu risques d'en avoir besoin


oh que oui merci je vais m'en rappeler de ce jour de repos mdr


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

> Oups ! Le mec qui n'a que très peu dormi vient de se faire démasquer
> 
> Oui, bien évidemment, merci d'avoir remis les mots dans l'ordre
> 
> Bonne nuit !



Avec plaisir 



tony du 08 a dit:


> oh que oui merci je vais m'en rappeler de ce jour de repos mdr



C'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> Bin moi je suis dégouté
> Comment pouvaient-ils m'annoncer une date estimée de livraison le 19, encore hier soir, alors qu'il n'était pas encore arrivé à Roissy
> pffff  Ils m'ont fait espérer pour rien.



Alors pour le coup, il aurait pu arriver a Roissy tôt dans la nuit, et arriver chez toi quand même.
Mais on dirait qu'il y a eu un ptit couac à Roissy, cette nuit...

Cela dit, desespère pas : moi ils m'avaient passé au 22 aussi, et finalement, c'est revenu au 19, donc y a peut être de l'espoir !


----------



## rickyfit (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les apple store sont ouverts il me semble et pas encore de photos des heureux propriétaires du bijou ??!


----------



## Chris2Fast (19 Septembre 2014)

Ca devient bon ! le colis est dans mon département !


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> le en cours de livraison a été modifié en "lecture à destination".
> 
> Ils jouent avec nos nerfs la...grrr



Pareil :s


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de contacter UPS. Ils ne sont pas particulièrement sympathique.
*MAIS* la femme m'a confirmé que le colis était parti en livraison et serait bien livré aujourd'hui ! 

Pour rappel des faits:
Ce matin, en checkant s'il y avait un update du tracking sur le site UPS  je vois qu'il est passé de "Livraison aujourd'hui 19/09" à "Monday, 09/22/2014, By End of Day". (cf ma capture d'écran précédente.)
Donc si d'autres personnes ont fait la même mauvaise découverte que moi ce matin: Gardez espoir !! Ce sont juste des sadiques !! :hosto:

Je lui ai parlé de cet update sur le site qui est la cause de mon appel, mais comme je l'ai dis elle n'était pas particulièrement sympathique et la conversation a tourné court. Soit.


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

Il faudrait vraiment que l'AS propose la livraison en relais, comme Amazon.


----------



## Athanil (19 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> Je viens de contacter UPS. Ils ne sont pas particulièrement sympathique.
> *MAIS* la femme m'a confirmé que le colis était parti en livraison et serait bien livré aujourd'hui !
> 
> Pour rappel des faits:
> ...



Tu me redonnes un peu espoir pour le coup... Je croise les doigts !


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Yep !
> 
> Comme il s'agit à mon avis de la même ligne, oui, l'activation de la 2ème engendre la désactivation de la 1ère. Impossible d'avoir 2 lignes sur la même sim...




Oui je le confirme....
je viens d'effectuer la manip pour être prét avec la nano...
sur la console de Free, la micro se place en "desactivée" ...
dommage que Free, n'ait toujours pas d'option cartes jumelles,
ça serait sympa...

je parlais de 2 sim sur une seule ligne et pas le contraire bien sûr...

par contre en pratique, mon ancienne sim fonctionne toujours (pour le moment...)
pour la nano on verra sous peu ...:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h54 ----------




FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Tu voulais dire 2 SIM sur la même ligne ?



oui bien sûr 2 sims > 1 ligne (cartes jumelles..)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

rickyfit a dit:


> Les apple store sont ouverts il me semble et pas encore de photos des heureux propriétaires du bijou ??!



Il y a peu être trop de monde :confuses:


----------



## i0b1 (19 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> Je viens de contacter UPS. Ils ne sont pas particulièrement sympathique.



Perso, j'arrive à comprendre je crois. Ils doivent être quelque peu harcelés en ces jours iPhoniens. Peut-être même que certains d'entre eux bossent pour nous sans même pouvoir s'offrir cet objet technologique. 

A méditer peut-être


----------



## StLaurent (19 Septembre 2014)

alex9517 a dit:


> Colis chronoposte est arriver a 3h20 au centre de cergy pontoise a 20km de chez moi donc j'ai bien fait de prendre ma journée  et sosh ne ma toujours pas débiter par contre




Moi aussi j'habite a 10min de Cergy-Pontoise et mon colis est "en cour de livraison" depuis 7h40 au Chronoposte de Cergy !

Aie aie aie ca devrais pas tarder, j'espere juste avant 10h30, heure a la quel je part au boulo lol


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Perso, j'arrive à comprendre je crois. Ils doivent être quelque peu harcelés en ces jours iPhoniens. Peut-être même que certains d'entre eux bossent pour nous sans même pouvoir s'offrir cet objet technologique.
> 
> A méditer peut-être



Je pense pas que cela soit bien utile de les déranger


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

StLaurent a dit:


> Moi aussi j'habite a 10min de Cergy-Pontoise et mon colis est "en cour de livraison" depuis 7h40 au Chronoposte de Cergy !
> 
> 
> 
> Aie aie aie ca devrais pas tarder, j'espere juste avant 10h30, heure a la quel je part au boulo lol




J'ai réussi à prendre ma journée moi  mon colis est partie a 7h20. Ah et je viens de vois que cette nuit il a été a cergy avant d'arriver à creil et maintenant depuis 7h20 il est en livraison


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

alex9517 a dit:


> J'ai réussi à prendre ma journée moi  mon colis est partie a 7h20



ça ne va pas tarder


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zc593mzyl59qajs/Capture d'écran 2014-09-19 09.05.00.png?dl=0

7h19: prêt pour distribution !!
Ça sent bon aussi pour moi ! 

HS: comment vous faites pour mettre l'image issue de dropbox en tant qu'image avec les balises IMG, parce que moi ça me met juste un carré bleu avec "?" au centre, et vos adresses sont du genre "dropboxusercontent" et moi j'ai que un truc du genre "dropbox.com", du coup j'y arrive pas, pourtant je suis pas une buse et j'utilise ImageShack si j'en ai besoin, mais si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer je suis preneur !


----------



## illuminati (19 Septembre 2014)

L'attente !! c'est le meilleur moment


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zc593mzyl59qajs/Capture d'écran 2014-09-19 09.05.00.png?dl=0
> 
> 7h19: prêt pour distribution !!
> Ça sent bon aussi pour moi !
> ...



Clic sur le carré jaune au dessus de ton texte et insère le lien


----------



## StLaurent (19 Septembre 2014)

alex9517 a dit:


> J'ai réussi à prendre ma journée moi  mon colis est partie a 7h20. Ah et je viens de vois que cette nuit il a été a cergy avant d'arriver à creil et maintenant depuis 7h20 il est en livraison




Etant encore "en rupture" jusqu'à hier 20h, avec une premiere date de livraison le 24, j'avais pas envie de perdre une journée de boulot, potentiellement pour rien 

Mais je crois je deviens fou je regarde par la fenetre tout les 2min


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Perso, j'arrive à comprendre je crois. Ils doivent être quelque peu harcelés en ces jours iPhoniens. Peut-être même que certains d'entre eux bossent pour nous sans même pouvoir s'offrir cet objet technologique.
> 
> A méditer peut-être


Oui je suis d'accord. Mais ce n'est pas spécialement en période de rush, Un service client/HLEPDESK, ça "paie toujours pour les pots cassés" du mauvais système, et ils sont en premiere ligne pour se ramasser les foudres des clients mécontents.


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Reçu a instant ! Paris 15 eme !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Reçu a instant ! Paris 15 eme !



Une photo , une photo


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Clic sur le carré jaune au dessus de ton texte et insère le lien



Mais je le fais, voilà ce que ça me donne !


----------



## superseb (19 Septembre 2014)

C'est possible ça ?
on fait comment pour le demander ? 
ça m'intéresse !



MisterDrako a dit:


> je parlais de 2 sim sur une seule ligne et pas le contraire bien sûr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

StLaurent a dit:


> Etant encore "en rupture" jusqu'à hier 20h, avec une premiere date de livraison le 24, j'avais pas envie de perdre une journée de boulot, potentiellement pour rien
> 
> 
> 
> Mais je crois je deviens fou je regarde par la fenetre tout les 2min




Je suis bloquer devant la fenêtre aussi


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais je le fais, voilà ce que ça me donne !



tu insere bien ton lien en utilisant le carré jaune?


----------



## rickyfit (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Une photo , une photo




Oh ouiii une photo !!


----------



## Starrk (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Perso, j'arrive à comprendre je crois. Ils doivent être quelque peu harcelés en ces jours iPhoniens. Peut-être même que certains d'entre eux bossent pour nous sans même pouvoir s'offrir cet objet technologique.
> 
> A méditer peut-être



 Je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi. Cette dame elle est payée pour répondre au téléphone, et on paie pour ce service.
Et ils bossent pas pour nous mais pour eux et leur entreprise.
Et je pense que pour la majorité des personnes sur ce forum, on bosse dur pour l'avoir cet objet technologique.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Starrk a dit:


> Je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi. Cette dame elle est payée pour répondre au téléphone, et on paie pour ce service.
> Et ils bossent pas pour nous mais pour eux et leur entreprise.
> Et je pense que pour la majorité des personnes sur ce forum, on bosse dur pour l'avoir cet objet technologique.



Ce n'est pas une raison pour harceler cette dame


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Reçu a instant ! Paris 15 eme !



Top!

Pourrais tu nous donner un peu plus de détails sur l'évolution de ton statut de livraison UPS?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h24 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Mais je le fais, voilà ce que ça me donne !



Est ce que tu mets tes images dans le dossier public de ta dropbox?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Top!
> 
> Pourrais tu nous donner un peu plus de détails sur l'évolution de ton statut de livraison UPS?



Il dois être occupé a dévaler le colis


----------



## StLaurent (19 Septembre 2014)

alex9517 a dit:


> Je suis bloquer devant la fenêtre aussi




Attendre. Il y a plus que ça lol


----------



## rickyfit (19 Septembre 2014)

Je compte sur vous pour donner vos impressions et pleins de photos car moi je suis toujours en Corse alors meme si il arrive aujourd'hui chez moi je ne le verrai que demain soir !!


----------



## i0b1 (19 Septembre 2014)

Starrk a dit:


> Je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi. Cette dame elle est payée pour répondre au téléphone, et on paie pour ce service.
> Et ils bossent pas pour nous mais pour eux et leur entreprise.
> Et je pense que pour la majorité des personnes sur ce forum, on bosse dur pour l'avoir cet objet technologique.



Ce n'est pas le lieu pour lancer un débat mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça... C'est en pensant ainsi que beaucoup deviennent désagréables. Pour moi, c'est comme si on regardait une femme de ménage (ou un homme d'ailleurs) droit dans les yeux et qu'on jetait des déchets à ses pieds en lui disant : "Tu peux bien ramasser, t'es payé(e) pour ça..." 

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout le monde n'est pas censé bien faire son boulot... Ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas, je le conçois.

Enjoy !


----------



## Starrk (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une raison pour harceler cette dame



 Qui a parlé d'harceler la dame? Il a juste dis qu'elle était aussi aimable qu'une porte de prison !  
Maintenant si elle est pas contente de faire son boulot, qu'elle laisse sa place. 

Hors service client, SAV, etc..... Sa doit être tout autre.


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Starrk a dit:


> Qui a parlé d'harceler la dame? Il a juste dis qu'elle était aussi aimable qu'une porte de prison !
> Maintenant si elle est pas contente de faire son boulot, qu'elle laisse sa place.
> 
> Hors service client, SAV, etc..... Sa doit être tout autre.



Lui peut être pas. Mais d'autre avant lui ont surement du...


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

StLaurent a dit:


> Attendre. Il y a plus que ça lol




Oui c'est long lol proms j'essaierai de mettre des photos pour vous tous


----------



## Starrk (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le lieu pour lancer un débat mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça... C'est en pensant ainsi que beaucoup deviennent désagréables. Pour moi, c'est comme si on regardait une femme de ménage (ou un homme d'ailleurs) droit dans les yeux et qu'on jetait des déchets à ses pieds en lui disant : "Tu peux bien ramasser, t'es payée pour ça..." Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout le monde n'est pas censé bien faire son boulot, ce qui n'est malheureusement pas toujours sel cas.
> 
> Enjoy !



 Mélanges pas stp, il a écrit qui a appelé la hotline, parcequ'on son statut de livraison est passé d'aujourd'hui à lundi.
Il appel pour se renseigner ( peut être que lui aussi travail, et il a pas de temps à perdre), et la son interlocutrice est désagréable. Je trouve pas sa normal. 
 Sous prétexte qu'elle reçoit x appels, elle a le droit d'être désagréable? Non


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Il dois être occupé a dévaler le colis



Effectivement, j'étais occupé à montrer à tous les collègues, les réactions "Qu'il est fin ! et beau et aussi grand qu'un samsung"

Status UPS :
St. Ouen,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             9:11                                                                                           Livré                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                                               19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             4:23                                                                                           En cours de livraison                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             4:23                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Roissy Charles de Gaulle,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             4:04                                                                                           Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             3:31                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany                                                                                                                                                                       19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             2:19                                                                                           Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany                                                                                                                                                                       18/09/2014                                                                                                                                             23:20                                                                                           Lecture de l'origine

Edit : par contre la boite de l'iPhone est quand même trop épurée :s


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Merci...je comprends donc pas mon changement de statut grrr


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

> Cher(e) Client(e),
> 
> Chronopost vous informe que l'envoi No XXXXXXXX est en cours de livraison. Notre chauffeur prévoit de passer aujourd'hui entre 12H25 et 14H25.



Voilà un mail qui fait plaisir !


----------



## i0b1 (19 Septembre 2014)

Starrk a dit:


> Mélanges pas stp, il a écrit qui a appelé la hotline, parcequ'on son statut de livraison est passé d'aujourd'hui à lundi.
> Il appel pour se renseigner ( peut être que lui aussi travail, et il a pas de temps à perdre), et la son interlocutrice est désagréable. Je trouve pas sa normal.
> Sous prétexte qu'elle reçoit x appels, elle a le droit d'être désagréable? Non



Quand tu n'as pas de temps à perdre, tu ne viens pas l'écrire sur un forum... 

Bref, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire et m'en arrête là...

Bonne journée à tous, qu'elle soit belle !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Effectivement, j'étais occupé à montrer à tous les collègues, les réactions "Qu'il est fin ! et beau et aussi grand qu'un samsung"
> 
> Status UPS :
> St. Ouen,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             9:11                                                                                           Livré
> ...




C'est pas la meme boite que les autres iPhones ?


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Non. Elle est blanche avec marqué iPhone dessus.
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2014/09/un-iphone-6-apercu-sortant-de-boite-87716


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ekhlre3kkz09oxd/Photo%2019-09-2014%2009%2039%2020.jpg?dl=0

Voilà, avec le forum en arrière plan ! Je vous donne un petit avis dans 30  mn/1h si ça vous intéresse !

Edit :



Ralph_ a dit:


> Merci...je comprends donc pas mon changement de statut grrr



Mon statut était à "Go pour livraison" à 6h et est repassé à en transit à 8h.. Puis livraison 9h11


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ekhlre3kkz09oxd/Photo 19-09-2014 09 39 20.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Voilà !



Ah oui, joli en effet !
Alors la taille, tu trouves ça comment, niveau prise en mains (c'est bien un 6, pas un 6 + ?) ?


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Mon parlophone sonne: c'était la voisine pour me remettre un colis d'un voisin qui est absent. Y a des sadiques partout ajd :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Starrk (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Quand tu n'as pas de temps à perdre, tu ne viens pas l'écrire sur un forum...
> 
> Bref, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire et m'en arrête là...
> 
> Bonne journée à tous, qu'elle soit belle !



Donc tu prends les gens qui postent sur des forums pour des feignants en gros?
Poser un jour de congé pour attendre un livreur qui doit passer ce jour, et qui finalement passe 2 jours plutard c'est pas du temps perdu pour toi??? Ok


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Effectivement, j'étais occupé à montrer à tous les collègues, les réactions "Qu'il est fin ! et beau et aussi grand qu'un samsung"
> 
> Status UPS :
> St. Ouen,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             9:11                                                                                           Livré
> ...



Rah moi je suis dans le 14ème et toujours rien :O Il est en lecture à destination depuis 4h23 ce matin à Saint Ouen  Vivement 

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je l'ai vu "en cours de livraison" à 4h23 puis maintenant ça s'est remis en "lecture à destination". Du coup j'ai pas trop compris. Plus qu'à attendre ^^

Pour la boite... C'est pas grave, c'est qu'une boite qui va finir au fond du placard 5 min après ouverture, comme toutes les autres...


----------



## Nico1971 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Effectivement, j'étais occupé à montrer à tous les collègues, les réactions "Qu'il est fin ! et beau et aussi grand qu'un samsung"
> 
> Status UPS :
> St. Ouen,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       19/09/2014                                                                                                                                             9:11                                                                                           Livré
> ...


Bonjour tout le monde et félicitations au premier je crois.


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Ah oui, joli en effet !
> Alors la taille, tu trouves ça comment, niveau prise en mains (c'est bien un 6, pas un 6 + ?) ?



C'est bien un 6, 64 Go Silver. C'est un chouya grand mais agréable. Le contraste de l'écran par rapport au 5 se voit directement mais c'est pas non plus un gap énorme mais ça reste très appréciable.
Par contre esthétiquement, j'ai l'impresssion que mon iPhone 5 est très moche à côté du 6. Il donne l'impression qu'il est hyyper fin comparé au 5 (grâce aux bords arrondis surement) même s'il n'y a que 0.7 mm de diff.

Et je suis rassuré par rapport aux bandes au dos ! Je les trouve pas moche finalement ! (Alors que sur les photos c'était pas terrible..)



Nico1971 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde et félicitations au premier je crois.



Merci

Edit :


pumk1n a dit:


> Rah moi je suis dans le 14ème et toujours rien :O  Il est en lecture à destination depuis 4h23 ce matin à Saint Ouen  Vivement
> 
> Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je l'ai vu "en cours de livraison" à 4h23  puis maintenant ça s'est remis en "lecture à destination". Du coup j'ai  pas trop compris. Plus qu'à attendre ^^
> 
> Pour la boite... C'est pas grave, c'est qu'une boite qui va finir au  fond du placard 5 min après ouverture, comme toutes les  autres...


J'ai eu exactement la même chose puis c'est passé de "Lecture à destination" à la réception de ma boite qui m'appelle pour me dire venez chercher votre colis. Je travaille juste à côté de Bir Hakeim pour info, c'est peut être le même livreur qui commence donc le 15ème et qui passera par le 14ème pour toi après


----------



## StLaurent (19 Septembre 2014)

StLaurent a dit:


> Attendre. Il y a plus que ça lol



Yesss ! Livré ! Cergy 95

Hereseument j'ai regardé par la fenetre, le livreur reparté !!!

Il y'a pas eu de mise a jour de mon interphone donc mon noms ni est pas, mais sur la boite au lettre oui !

Il c'est meme pas donner la peine de rentré regarder ! Dans tout les cas ouf, j'ai mon "précieu" et en plus avant de partir au boulot !

Bon courage a tous, pour le petit temps d'attente qu'il vous reste !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le lieu pour lancer un débat mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça... C'est en pensant ainsi que beaucoup deviennent désagréables. Pour moi, c'est comme si on regardait une femme de ménage (ou un homme d'ailleurs) droit dans les yeux et qu'on jetait des déchets à ses pieds en lui disant : "Tu peux bien ramasser, t'es payé(e) pour ça..."
> 
> Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout le monde n'est pas censé bien faire son boulot... Ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas, je le conçois.
> 
> Enjoy !



Oui , je suis de ton avis


----------



## i0b1 (19 Septembre 2014)

Starrk a dit:


> Donc tu prends les gens qui postent sur des forums pour des feignants en gros?
> Poser un jour de congé pour attendre un livreur qui doit passer ce jour, et qui finalement passe 2 jours plutard c'est pas du temps perdu pour toi??? Ok



Tu prends trop de raccourcis inintéressants. La discussion est close pour moi


----------



## Starrk (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Et je suis rassuré par rapport aux bandes au dos ! Je les trouve pas moche finalement ! (Alors que sur les photos c'était pas terrible..)
> 
> 
> 
> Merco



Et au touché niveau finition, les bandes c'est du caoutchou , plastique dur?  Veinard


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai l'impression que le livreur va s'arrêter à tous les appartements de m'a rue ^^

En tout cas j'attends fenêtre ouverte avec impatience mon statu UPS indique "lecture à destination" (avant c'était "en cours de livraison").

Je suis pressé :love:


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> C'est bien un 6, 64 Go Silver. C'est un chouya grand mais agréable. Le contraste de l'écran par rapport au 5 se voit directement mais c'est pas non plus un gap énorme mais ça reste très appréciable.
> Par contre esthétiquement, j'ai l'impresssion que mon iPhone 5 est très moche à côté du 6. Il donne l'impression qu'il est hyyper fin comparé au 5 (grâce aux bords arrondis surement) même s'il n'y a que 0.7 mm de diff.
> 
> Et je suis rassuré par rapport aux bandes au dos ! Je les trouve pas moche finalement ! (Alors que sur les photos c'était pas terrible..)
> ...



Félicitations pour ce bel achat 
C'est sûr que venant du 5, ça doit te paraître plus grand 
Hâte de recevoir le mien pour me faire mon avis. Mais venant d'un LG G2 (honte à moi, je sais ! Mais j'ai toujours dit que ce qui manquait aux iPhones c'était un écran plus grand, et c'est maintenant chose faîte donc j'ai sauté le pas ! Enfin avant le G2, j'ai quand même eu le 4S donc je connais un peu  ), la taille ne devrait pas trop me faire peur ! Le 6+, à peine plus grand que le G2.

Et c'est vrai que sur les photos, les bandes à l'arrière paraissaient affreuses, donc rassuré que ça soit moins choquant en vrai !


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Je sais que ce n'est pas possible pour des questions de sécurité, mais ça serait trop cool de voir en temps réel le colis se déplacer sur une carte ^^ on pourrait se préparer !


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour les Lyonnais, le miens n'est toujours pas été scanné à Feyzin :

Lyon St Exupery Aeroport, France     09/19/2014     6:56 A.M.     Departure Scan
    09/19/2014     6:48 A.M.     Import Scan
    09/19/2014     4:47 A.M.     Arrival Scan
Koeln, Germany     09/19/2014     3:30 A.M.     Departure Scan
Koeln, Germany     09/18/2014     11:16 P.M.     Origin Scan
Netherlands     09/18/2014     6:55 A.M.     Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Toujours pas de petites photos ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Toujours pas de petites photos ?



Si, il y en a eu une de Ochean un peu plus haut


----------



## i0b1 (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Je sais que ce n'est pas possible pour des questions de sécurité, mais ça serait trop cool de voir en temps réel le colis se déplacer sur une carte ^^ on pourrait se préparer !



Yeahhhh ! Avec sur la carte les transporteurs qui s'arrêtent ici et là et des petits bonhommes qui reçoivent leur colis en sautant de joie


----------



## Starrk (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Tu prends trop de raccourcis inintéressants. La discussion est close pour moi



J'ai pris autant de raccourcis que toi, sujet clos ok, c'était pas si dur


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Top!
> Est ce que tu mets tes images dans le dossier public de ta dropbox?



Euh, c'est quoi ça ?


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Pour les Lyonnais, le miens n'est toujours pas été scanné à Feyzin :
> 
> Lyon St Exupery Aeroport, France     09/19/2014     6:56 A.M.     Departure Scan
> 09/19/2014     6:48 A.M.     Import Scan
> ...




Mouais...
je suis au sud de Lyon et les même infos ! ! !


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Ma rue est très passagère alors dès que j'entends un véhicule qui s'arrête où d'autres qui klaxonnent je vais voir ^^


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Si, il y en a eu une de Ochean un peu plus haut



ouppss j'avais pas vu 

merci


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

i0b1 a dit:


> Quand tu n'as pas de temps à perdre, tu ne viens pas l'écrire sur un forum...





i0b1 a dit:


> Tu prends trop de raccourcis inintéressants. La discussion est close pour moi




Hahaha j'ai pas suivi votre conversation mais tu m'as bien fais rire.

@Ochean il est magnifique !


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Moi le truc c'est que j'attends aussi un collissimo pas très important.

Donc quand l'interphone va sonner, je pense que je vais peter un cable si c'est le facteur


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

A ben ça vient de bouger :

Feyzin, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        09/19/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		7:25 A.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Out For Delivery 		          			                      	                      	      	                                                                                                    						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	  			              			             		          	 		          	
  	          		 					 				         				        09/19/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		7:24 A.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Arrival Scan 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		              		Lyon St Exupery Aeroport, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        09/19/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		6:56 A.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Departure Scan 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	  			              			             		          	 		          	
  	          		 					 				         				        09/19/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		6:48 A.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Import Scan 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	  			              			             		          	 		          	
  	          		 					 				         				        09/19/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		4:47 A.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Arrival Scan 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		              		Koeln, 						  			              			             			            	Germany 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        09/19/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		3:30 A.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Departure Scan 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		              		Koeln, 						  			              			             			            	Germany 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        09/18/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		11:16 P.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Origin Scan 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 	        	 	        	 	           	  		       	 		       	 		          	 		          	 		            	  			              			             			            	Netherlands 			             		          	 		          	   	          		 					 				         				        09/18/2014 				         			          	          		 		          	 	          		 	            		6:55 A.M. 	          		 					  		          	 	          		Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Septembre 2014)

superseb a dit:


> C'est possible ça ?
> on fait comment pour le demander ?
> ça m'intéresse !



oui bien sûr ça existe depuis trés longtemps, mais pas chez tous les operateurs ....

je pense qu'avec les abonnements à prix cassés ils préférent fourguer des lignes en + ! ! ! 

Free ne le fait pas en tout cas....

ex: http://open.orange.fr/options/option-cartes-jumelles.aspx


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Moi le truc c'est que j'attends aussi un collissimo pas très important.
> 
> Donc quand l'interphone va sonner, je pense que je vais peter un cable si c'est le facteur



Nous fait pas une crise cardiaque


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Moi le truc c'est que j'attends aussi un collissimo pas très important.
> 
> Donc quand l'interphone va sonner, je pense que je vais peter un cable si c'est le facteur



Haha !
Et Au fait y'a bien les applis iWork, GarageBand installés. Ca me fait 52 Go dispo pour un taille de 55 go en tout.

Et j'ai quand même le reflexe d'utiliser les deux mains pour écrire des textos avec.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Haha !
> Et Au fait y'a bien les applis iWork, GarageBand installés. Ca me fait 52 Go dispo pour un taille de 55 go en tout.



il est sous iOs 8 ?


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> A ben ça vient de bouger :
> 
> Feyzin,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       09/19/2014                                                                                                                                             7:25 A.M.                                                                                           Out For Delivery
> 09/19/2014                                                                                                                                             7:24 A.M.                                                                                           Arrival Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Lyon St Exupery Aeroport,                                                                                                          France                                                                                                                                                                       09/19/2014                                                                                                                                             6:56 A.M.                                                                                           Departure Scan
> ...



Mais bon vu le bordel que c'est dans Vienne aujourd'hui ça va lui prendre un certain temps...


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Septembre 2014)

Petite evolution pour les Lyonnais :

*Feyzin, France	19/09/2014	7:25	En cours de livraison*

19/09/2014	7:24	Lecture à l'arrivée
Lyon St Exupery Aeroport, France	19/09/2014	6:56	Lecture au départ
19/09/2014	6:46	Lecture d'importation
19/09/2014	4:47	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	19/09/2014	3:30	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	18/09/2014	23:08	Lecture de l'origine
Netherlands	18/09/2014	6:55	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Petite evolution pour les Lyonnais :
> 
> *Feyzin, France    19/09/2014    7:25    En cours de livraison*
> 
> ...



Les nôtres doivent être dans le même camion


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> il est sous iOs 8 ?



Yep iOS 8.0 12A365 pareil que la GM et la version d'iOS 8 sorti avant hier


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Yep iOS 8.0 12A365 pareil que la GM et la version d'iOS 8 sorti avant hier



Merci de l'info


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de le recevoir à Marseille dans le centre.

Le livreur UPS super sympa il me dit : "C'est l'iPhone 6?" Je dis oui

Ils me dit "Vous aviez bien de la chance vous êtes parmis les premiers on en a reçu que 400 ou 500 pour l'instant"

Voilà bonne journée à vous je vous le souhaite ! Je ne vous embête plus !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Je viens de le recevoir à Marseille dans le centre.
> 
> Le livreur UPS super sympa il me dit : "C'est l'iPhone 6?" Je dis oui
> 
> ...



Encore un heureux


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bientôt c'est moi qui vais le recevoir ( 6 plus 64go  )


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Et ce qui devait arriver arriva...le facteur est passé avant UPS!!! 

grrr...GO GO GO UPS!!


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Je viens de le recevoir à Marseille dans le centre.
> 
> Le livreur UPS super sympa il me dit : "C'est l'iPhone 6?" Je dis oui
> 
> ...



Moi j'actualise le statut UPS et j'ai trop peur qu'il y ait écrit destinataire absent alors que je suis làààà


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Je viens de le recevoir à Marseille dans le centre.
> 
> Le livreur UPS super sympa il me dit : "C'est l'iPhone 6?" Je dis oui
> 
> ...



T'as l'impression que le vibreur fait un bruit différent et pas agréable par rapport au 5 ? J'espère que c'est pas un défaut :/


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> T'as l'impression que le vibreur fait un bruit différent et pas agréable par rapport au 5 ? J'espère que c'est pas un défaut :/



Aïe mince ... J'espère quand même que cette première vague sera exempte de défauts ...


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Les nôtres doivent être dans le même camion



tu es au sud de Lyon aussi ?


----------



## Doowii (19 Septembre 2014)

Sur l'application IOS de UPS c'est marqué heure du rendez-vous : fin de journée


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> tu es au sud de Lyon aussi ?



Je bosse à Vienne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




Doowii a dit:


> Sur l'application IOS de UPS c'est marqué heure du rendez-vous : fin de journée



Faut pas t'inquietez, c'est une mauvaise traduction pour moi de "By End of Day"


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Faut pas t'inquietez, c'est une mauvaise traduction pour moi de "By End of Day"



c'est ce que je pense aussi


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Je bosse à Vienne.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------
> 
> ...



Ou plutôt, sur le site y'a écrit "avant la fin de journée" et sur iPhone "fin de journée". Je pense juste que le "avant" ne rentre pas 

Bon en tout cas, 10h42 et toujours rien Paris 14ème


----------



## Doowii (19 Septembre 2014)

J'espère je tiendrais pas jusqu'à ce soir


----------



## julekoman (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il fait une précommande chez Bouygues ? Si oui, des nouvelles de la livraison ?


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

Non mon vibreur n'a pas de soucis il est juste puissant et vu que l'iPhone est grand ça change les sensations ;-).

Je trouve juste que l'iPhone est chaud. C'est peut-être la première utilisation


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Faut le recharger à fond quand on le reçoit ? Quelles sont les consignes de premier usage dorénavant ?


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Non mon vibreur n'a pas de soucis. Je trouve juste que l'iPhone est chaud. C'est peut-être la première utilisation



J'ai lu qu'il devait être moins chaud à l'utilisation, mais plus chaud lors de la charge. Est-il branché ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------




tboy a dit:


> Faut le recharger à fond quand on le reçoit ? Quelles sont les consignes de premier usage dorénavant ?



Normalement, de ce que j'ai appris en cours, aujourd'hui la seule consigne c'est ne JAMAIS passer en dessous de 2% de batterie. Normalement il y a une sécurité pour éviter ça mais ça marche pas toujours. Après, peu importe que ce soit des cycles de 20% ou 90%. Il faut juste que la batterie ne soit jamais vide. Le système gère très bien le reste.


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

J'attend toujours mon iPhone de chez sosh.. Il est partie 7h30 du dépôt qui est a 20km de chez moi, la tournée doit être longue


----------



## patrickph (19 Septembre 2014)

Ça y est .... Livré !!!! &#128516;


----------



## illuminati (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, il était à moins de 20Km de la maison à 8h et il est maintenant à 80Km !! loool

Je suis sur Aix en Provence.
8h marignane !!
9h La Farlède !!!

Loooool


----------



## yngve (19 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> J'ai lu qu'il devait être moins chaud à l'utilisation, mais plus chaud lors de la charge. Est-il branché ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------
> 
> ...



Jamais entendu parler de cela : il y a une explication ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

tboy a dit:


> Faut le recharger à fond quand on le reçoit ? Quelles sont les consignes de premier usage dorénavant ?



Oui quelles sont les consignes pour la batterie ?


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler de cela : il y a une explication ?



Oui c'est chimique... Le principe de base d'une batterie ce sont des electrons qui passent d'un element chimique à un autre (= création de courant) puis dans l'autre sens lors de la charge. Pour la faire court et sans détail, lorsque toutes les electrons ont circulé dans la batterie et qu'un element se retrouve sans electron, une partie de la batterie se "bloque" et les ions ne peuvent plus circuler dedans, elle diminue d'environ 1/3 à chaque fois qu'elle est vidée totalement. Bien qu'il y ait des sécurités normalement pour éviter ça, il vaut mieux éviter, ça ne marche pas toujours.

Pour faire une petite comparaison, c'est un peu comme si on arrête de faire tourner le béton, bah ça durcit. C'est un peu ça, quand les electrons ne circulent plus, les ions réagissent entre eux pour former une combinaison où les electrons ne peuvent plus se déplacer.

Voilà en gros.


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Ok merci pumk1n


----------



## Doowii (19 Septembre 2014)

Il n'y a pas de consigne particulière les batterie au lithium non pas où très peut d'effet mémoire


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

Doowii a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de consigne particulière les batterie au lithium non pas où très peut d'effet mémoire



Non mais par contre y'a un effet mémoire sur moi, bruit de camion qui se gare dans la rue = UPS possible d'après ma mémoire de la dernière visite. Mais non toujours pas ! C'est débile comment ça rend fou d'attendre


----------



## yngve (19 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Oui c'est chimique... Le principe de base d'une batterie ce sont des electrons qui passent d'un element chimique à un autre (= création de courant) puis dans l'autre sens lors de la charge. Pour la faire court et sans détail, lorsque toutes les electrons ont circulé dans la batterie et qu'un element se retrouve sans electron, une partie de la batterie se "bloque" et les ions ne peuvent plus circuler dedans, elle diminue d'environ 1/3 à chaque fois qu'elle est vidée totalement. Bien qu'il y ait des sécurités normalement pour éviter ça, il vaut mieux éviter, ça ne marche pas toujours.
> 
> Pour faire une petite comparaison, c'est un peu comme si on arrête de faire tourner le béton, bah ça durcit. C'est un peu ça, quand les electrons ne circulent plus, les ions réagissent entre eux pour former une combinaison où les electrons ne peuvent plus se déplacer.
> 
> Voilà en gros.



Merci : vous devriez enseigner ! C'est clair, concis !


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

> Envoyé par pumk1n  Voir le message
> Oui c'est chimique... Le principe de base d'une batterie ce sont des electrons qui passent d'un element chimique à un autre (= création de courant) puis dans l'autre sens lors de la charge. Pour la faire court et sans détail, lorsque toutes les electrons ont circulé dans la batterie et qu'un element se retrouve sans electron, une partie de la batterie se "bloque" et les ions ne peuvent plus circuler dedans, elle diminue d'environ 1/3 à chaque fois qu'elle est vidée totalement. Bien qu'il y ait des sécurités normalement pour éviter ça, il vaut mieux éviter, ça ne marche pas toujours.
> 
> Pour faire une petite comparaison, c'est un peu comme si on arrête de faire tourner le béton, bah ça durcit. C'est un peu ça, quand les electrons ne circulent plus, les ions réagissent entre eux pour former une combinaison où les electrons ne peuvent plus se déplacer.
> ...





yngve a dit:


> Merci : vous devriez enseigner ! C'est clair, concis !



C'est clair, c'est bien plus digeste et compréhensible que ce qu'on nous apprenait en cours en physique !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

ok donc rien de spécial a faire a la reception


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Merci : vous devriez enseigner ! C'est clair, concis !



J'espère ne pas trop me tromper en me remémorant mes cours d'electronique


----------



## Doowii (19 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> Non mais par contre y'a un effet mémoire sur moi, bruit de camion qui se gare dans la rue = UPS possible d'après ma mémoire de la dernière visite. Mais non toujours pas ! C'est débile comment ça rend fou d'attendre



Je suis dans le même état que toi j'ai l'impression que le temps n'avance pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

pumk1n a dit:


> J'espère ne pas trop me tromper en me remémorant mes cours d'electronique



Merci de cette explication


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Ah j'avais pas fait attention, il y a déjà des vidéos de crashs-tests pour iPhone 6 et 6+ :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGxlm82hWDM

Ca fait quand même mal au coeur ...


----------



## zeusII (19 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Petite question, j'ai fais une commande d'un 6 Plus sur l'AS vendredi matin. Malheureusement j'ai pas été assez rapide je suis tombé dans le lot des 7-10 jours de délai au lieu du 19 septembre (du coup livraison pour le 29).
> Mais sur l'état de ma commande, il est indiqué en statut "préparation à l'expédition" et non admissible pour l'annulation.
> 
> Étant donné que je ne peux pas l'annuler, vous pensez qu'il va être expédié sous peu (et donc en avance  ) ?




Mouahahaha, mon iPhone a été expédie ce matin avec une bonne semaine d'avance


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Mouahahaha, mon iPhone a été expédie ce matin avec une bonne semaine d'avance



Apple est souvent pessimiste avec les dates. J'ai jamais reçu un colis en retard, et plutôt toujours en avance. Quand j'avais commandé mon iPhone 4 avec 3-4 semaines de délai, je l'avais eu après 2 semaines


----------



## zeusII (19 Septembre 2014)

Par contre le miens part directement de ZhengZhou en Chine, vous aussi ? C'est pas aux Pays-Bas normalement que ça part ?


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Par contre le miens part directement de ZhengZhou en Chine, vous aussi ? C'est pas aux Pays-Bas normalement que ça part ?



Non c'est des PB pour le stock qu'ils avaient fait. Aujourd'hui ils ont plus de stock, donc ça part direct des usines !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Par contre le miens part directement de ZhengZhou en Chine, vous aussi ? C'est pas aux Pays-Bas normalement que ça part ?



Logiquement départ des Pays-Bas


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

Livré !


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

Regardez qui est là !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Regardez qui est là !



même boite que le 5S :rose:


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Regardez qui est là !



Han la chaaaance ! Pourquoi toujours pas Paris 14 

Ah si voilààààà


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

iPhone 6 Plus 64Go, il est juste MÉGA ÉNORME, je m'attendais pas à ça c'est génial !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> iPhone 6 Plus 64Go, il est juste MÉGA ÉNORME, je m'attendais pas à ça c'est génial !



Pas trop gros ?


----------



## alex9517 (19 Septembre 2014)

J'attend toujours le mien :/ logiquement c'est avant 13h donc bon...


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Francoy a dit:


> Non mon vibreur n'a pas de soucis il est juste puissant et vu que l'iPhone est grand ça change les sensations ;-).
> 
> Je trouve juste que l'iPhone est chaud. C'est peut-être la première utilisation



Pas trop pour moi mais je l'ai pas encore chargé. Il était à 78% quand je l'ai reçu. 
Oui la sensation est un peu différente c'est ce que je voulais dire. ca fait un bruit un peu différent que sur le 5.


----------



## befa (19 Septembre 2014)

Bon et bien finalement, je suis alle dans une boutique bouygues et j'ai eu mon precieux a 9h15. J'ai donc annule ma commande fnac. Et en repassant chez moi vite fait, je suis tombe nez a nez avec le livreur ups (pour le precieux de madame  )

donc tout s'est bien deroule pour moi 

par contre, plus jamais de commande a la fnac..... jamais!!!!


----------



## freelander (19 Septembre 2014)

Ochean a dit:


> Pas trop pour moi mais je l'ai pas encore chargé. Il était à 78% quand je l'ai reçu.
> Oui la sensation est un peu différente c'est ce que je voulais dire. ca fait un bruit un peu différent que sur le 5.



quel genre de bruit?


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH

Heureusement que j'ai réactualisé la page UPS. C'était mon ancien code d'immeuble qui était chez Apple en adresse de livraison. résultat il y avait une anomalie.

Le temps que je descende, ouf il était encore la a livrer d'autre colis dans ma rue!!

Je l'ai!


----------



## yngve (19 Septembre 2014)

befa a dit:


> Bon et bien finalement, je suis alle dans une boutique bouygues et j'ai eu mon precieux a 9h15. J'ai donc annule ma commande fnac. Et en repassant chez moi vite fait, je suis tombe nez a nez avec le livreur ups (pour le precieux de madame  )
> 
> donc tout s'est bien deroule pour moi
> 
> par contre, plus jamais de commande a la fnac..... jamais!!!!



Je dois être idiot mais je ne comprends pas le mot "précieux" ? je trouve cela limite ridicule. 
Curieux ce glissement de sémantique : on appelle plus les choses par leur nom ! 
Heureusement que iPhone est masculin : sinon on basculerait dans le grivois.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Je dois être idiot mais je ne comprends pas le mot "précieux" ? je trouve cela limite ridicule.
> Curieux ce glissement de sémantique : on appelle plus les choses par leur nom !
> Heureusement que iPhone est masculin : sinon on basculerait dans le grivois.



En référence a la trilogie du Seigneur des Anneaux je suppose


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Je dois être idiot mais je ne comprends pas le mot "précieux" ? je trouve cela limite ridicule.
> Curieux ce glissement de sémantique : on appelle plus les choses par leur nom !
> Heureusement que iPhone est masculin : sinon on basculerait dans le grivois.



Madame  doit ètre joyeuse


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Madame  doit ètre joyeuse



Pour une fois, ça doit la changer (elle était facile celle là!!). 

En tous cas j'ai télécharger environ 15Go d'application, toutes se chargent vite (merci la fibre d'Orange) et l'écran est génial, très lumineux, magique !


----------



## tony du 08 (19 Septembre 2014)

sa y ait après 30min chez orange j'ai mon beau petit 6 16go couleur or il est magnifique, léger et fin, j'achète  
 le orange de chez moi n'avait aucun 6+ et que des 16go heureusement que j'était pas compliqué.


----------



## Doowii (19 Septembre 2014)

Moi j'attend toujours UPS


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Moi c'est Chronopost que j'attends ! Vite j'ai hâte !!!


----------



## bibyfok (19 Septembre 2014)

Doowii a dit:


> Moi j'attend toujours UPS



Pareil... en attente


----------



## Cjuentin (19 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> Pareil... en attente



Pareil et c'est même pas noté "en cours de livraison"... c'est noté "Lecture à destination"


----------



## bibyfok (19 Septembre 2014)

Cjuentin a dit:


> Pareil et c'est même pas noté "en cours de livraison"... c'est noté "Lecture à destination"



On est tous dans le meme cas je crois... que ce soit ma commande ou celle de ma copine, on est en lecture à l'arrivée, mais la nana de UPS m'a dit qu'il était bien en cours de livraison.


----------



## Chris2Fast (19 Septembre 2014)

Ca y est livré à l'instant même ! mes deux précieux sont là


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Je dois être idiot mais je ne comprends pas le mot "précieux" ? je trouve cela limite ridicule.


Golum !


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Golum !



J'adore !


----------



## Doowii (19 Septembre 2014)

Il est arrivé !!


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

Chris2Fast a dit:


> Ca y est livré à l'instant même ! mes deux précieux sont là



Les 2 ? Un 6 en un 6+ ?


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Septembre 2014)

Le miens est arriver à 11h.
Très content! Là je suis au boulot, donc je vais attendre de rentrer pour faire le transfert etc


----------



## Doowii (19 Septembre 2014)

Le 6 plus est juste


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Septembre 2014)

Doowii a dit:


> Le 6 plus est juste



Quand je vois le 6 dans ma main je me dis que le 6 plus doit vraiment être énorme


----------



## Chris2Fast (19 Septembre 2014)

Pareil, j'avais beaucoup hésité entre les deux, et quand je vois déjà la taille du 6 dans mes mains, je me dis que j'ai bien fait..


Deux 6, un pour moi et un pour Madame..


----------



## Cjuentin (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai une info exclue :

D'après le centre d'assistance APPLE, que je viens d'avoir au téléphone :

UPS est débordé, il semble qu'il ne pourront pas livrer aujourd'hui tous les iPhones qu'apple leur a transmis. Car les quantités sont énormes !

Apple et UPS mettent en place une livraison exceptionnelle le SAMEDI (demain en fait  ) pour les personnes dont les livreurs n'auraient pas le temps de livrer leurs colis aujourd'hui

Les personnes concernés vont recevoir un mail dans l'après midi ou dans la soirée

Donc voila^^Plus qu'a prier pour ne pas recevoir de mail


----------



## rickyfit (19 Septembre 2014)

Livrés !! Tous mes joujous !! Me reste plus qu'à rentrer chez moi ! 
Vivement demain soir !!


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Reçu ! Premiere impression, il est enorme !!!


----------



## rickyfit (19 Septembre 2014)

Allé une tite photo d'un 6+ pour me faire patienter jusqu'à demain !!


----------



## bibyfok (19 Septembre 2014)

Je vais vraiment être dans les derniers à être livré... Pourtant je suis dans une zone de bureau dense...


----------



## toma1618 (19 Septembre 2014)

C'est bon, le précieux est arrivé ! 1ère impression il est plus grand certes, mais je ne le trouve pas énorme (4,7pouces), a voir à l'usage. 
Pour ceux qui recherche des coques, j'avais commandé celle ci (http://www.amazon.fr/iPhone-Spigen®...id=1411127488&sr=8-2&keywords=spigen+iPhone+6) et je viens de la mettre sur l'iPhone et c'est franchement une tuerie ! 
Le toucher est bon (peut être un peu glissant) mais la coque s'ajuste parfaitement ! y'a rien qui dépasse ! Elle ne pèse rien et ne dénature pas l'iPhone tout en préservant l'arrière. Très content de mon achat !


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Photo du 6+ :

http://hpics.li/e646993


----------



## bibyfok (19 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Photo du 6+ :
> 
> http://hpics.li/e646993



un amateur de T411 et DayZ? ^^


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

bibyfok a dit:


> un amateur de T411 et DayZ? ^^



Ah, je suis démasqué ! :rateau: ^^


----------



## benjamin_T (19 Septembre 2014)

Génial, le livreur de chez chronopost m'a livré pendant que j'étais au boulot. 
Soit disant il devait me laisser un avis de passage avec l'adresse du point relai mais rien du tout !! 

Des personnes ont déjà eu des soucis avec eux ici ?


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Septembre 2014)

benjamin_T a dit:


> Génial, le livreur de chez chronopost m'a livré pendant que j'étais au boulot.
> Soit disant il devait me laisser un avis de passage avec l'adresse du point relai mais rien du tout !!
> 
> Des personnes ont déjà eu des soucis avec eux ici ?



S'il a été laissé en relais, il me semble que le nom du relais apparait dans le suivi Chronopost, non ?


----------



## benjamin_T (19 Septembre 2014)

Justement il m'a livré à 11h et toujours rien à 14h sur le suivi ni en appelant le point relais qu'il m'a cité par tph.


----------



## freelander (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour ceux qui ont pris un iPhone 6 en remplacement d'un 5 ou 5S, y a t'il une vrai différence de taille entre le 4" et le 4.7" ou ce n'est pas flagrant à l'usage? merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------




benjamin_T a dit:


> Génial, le livreur de chez chronopost m'a livré pendant que j'étais au boulot.
> Soit disant il devait me laisser un avis de passage avec l'adresse du point relai mais rien du tout !!
> 
> Des personnes ont déjà eu des soucis avec eux ici ?



J'ai envi de te dire que c'est Chronopost donc pas étonnant de leurs parts...


----------



## toma1618 (19 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont pris un iPhone 6 en remplacement d'un 5 ou 5S, y a t'il une vrai différence de taille entre le 4" et le 4.7" ou ce n'est pas flagrant à l'usage? merci



J'avais le 5S et j'ai pris le 6 et oui tu vois clairement la différence. Tu vois vraiment que tout est plus grand. Alors j'imagine pas pour ceux qui ont pris le 5,5 :rateau:


----------



## benjamin_T (19 Septembre 2014)

Le pire c'est que le tph du livreur ne répond plus donc impossible d'avoir des News.


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont pris un iPhone 6 en remplacement d'un 5 ou 5S, y a t'il une vrai différence de taille entre le 4" et le 4.7" ou ce n'est pas flagrant à l'usage? merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------
> 
> ...



Oh oui oui oui. Une très grande différence... Quand je reprends mon 5s je le trouve tout petit et trop compact/épais à côté. C'est flagrant. Le 6 est plus confortable à utiliser avec ses bords arrondis. Le poids semble mieux réparti et du coup il parait même plus léger.


----------



## pgalizzi (19 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont pris un iPhone 6 en remplacement d'un 5 ou 5S, y a t'il une vrai différence de taille entre le 4" et le 4.7" ou ce n'est pas flagrant à l'usage? merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------
> 
> ...



Ba moi perso j'ai été étonné de la taille par rapport à mon iPhone 5. Il va falloir que je m'habitue comme je l'ai fait entre le 4 et le 5.
Jamais j'aurai pu acheter le 6 plus, trop énorme.


----------



## freelander (19 Septembre 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Je dois être idiot mais je ne comprends pas le mot "précieux" ? je trouve cela limite ridicule.
> Curieux ce glissement de sémantique : on appelle plus les choses par leur nom !
> Heureusement que iPhone est masculin : sinon on basculerait dans le grivois.



T'as surtout l'air très con au vus des commentaires que tu as écrit sur ce forum. Tu dois juste pas avoir les moyens de te payer un iPhone et tu es jaloux de voir tout ceux qui ont commandés le dernier iPhone sorti. Tu relativise ta jalousie comme tu peux en commentant ici et en essayant de ne pas comprendre l'engouement de cette sortie du nouveau produit Apple. Cordialement


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de recevoir le mien à l'instant !! 
Merci UPS

6+ 64Gig Silver


----------



## rickyfit (19 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Photo du 6+ :
> 
> 
> 
> http://hpics.li/e646993




Un bijou !!


----------



## freelander (19 Septembre 2014)

toma1618 a dit:


> J'avais le 5S et j'ai pris le 6 et oui tu vois clairement la différence. Tu vois vraiment que tout est plus grand. Alors j'imagine pas pour ceux qui ont pris le 5,5 :rateau:



Ba moi j'ai reçu le 6 plus il y a 1h mais étant au boulot, je n'ai pas pu prendre le temps de le mettre en route, je le ferai tranquille se soir et donnerai mon sentiment se soir. mais juste ne le sortant de la boite, c'est clair que ça fait un gros changement et que ça fait bizarre. Apres je téléphone plus souvent avec une oreillette Bluetooth Bose 2 donc je ne téléphonerai pas toujours avec le l'iPhone à l'oreille. Reste à voir à l'usage mais je pense que c'est une habitude à prendre. Ce qui me soulage maintenant c'est d'avoir 64go car les 16 de mon 5S faisait vraiment très juste.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai pris le 6+ en remplacement de mon 5S, pour répondre tout de suite à la question, oui j'ai eu absolument tous les iPhone, du 2G au 6 Plus sauf le 4. 

L'écran est géant. J'ai hâte que les devs mettent à jour leurs applications car tu sens que quand c'est optimisé c'est vraiment mieux. Ça reste du Retina mais du Retina flou ^^ 

C'est génial. J'ai enfin l'iPhone dont je rêvais depuis le 2G: un écran géant et splendidement rapide. Super cuvée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------




freelander a dit:


> Ce qui me soulage maintenant c'est d'avoir 64go car les 16 de mon 5S faisaient vraiment très juste.




Exactement pareil. J'étais à Dubaï récemment pendant 1 semaine j'ai supprimé quasiment toutes mes applications pour pouvoir continuer à' shooter avec l'iPhone. 
64Go = liberté totale.


----------



## yngve (19 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> T'as surtout l'air très con au vus des commentaires que tu as écrit sur ce forum. Tu dois juste pas avoir les moyens de te payer un iPhone et tu es jaloux de voir tout ceux qui ont commandés le dernier iPhone sorti. Tu relativise ta jalousie comme tu peux en commentant ici et en essayant de ne pas comprendre l'engouement de cette sortie du nouveau produit Apple. Cordialement



En effet je suis très pauvre et je pleure devant les vitrines ! 
Je ne manie pas l'injure comme vous mais un peu plus le vocabulaire ce qui est un avantage sérieux !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------




freelander a dit:


> T'as surtout l'air très con au vus des commentaires que tu as écrit sur ce forum. Tu dois juste pas avoir les moyens de te payer un iPhone et tu es jaloux de voir tout ceux qui ont commandés le dernier iPhone sorti. Tu relativise ta jalousie comme tu peux en commentant ici et en essayant de ne pas comprendre l'engouement de cette sortie du nouveau produit Apple. Cordialement



C'est le glissement sémantique que je ne comprends pas : l'engouement je le conçois !


----------



## maxgic (19 Septembre 2014)

15h et aucun SMS de Bouygues Telecom pour les expéditions.

J'ai commandé dès l'ouverture chez Bouygues donc je dois être dans les 1ers colis envoyés, ça ne rassure pas.


----------



## Nico1971 (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse le déballage 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/sets/72157647772570312/


----------



## Karinanx (19 Septembre 2014)

Comment avez vous fait pour supprimer tous vos mails d un coup ?


----------



## bibyfok (19 Septembre 2014)

Livré !
Le mec d'UPS m'a dit qu'ils arrêtaient pas depuis ce matin à cause de l'iPhone 6...!


----------



## tony du 08 (19 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont pris un iPhone 6 en remplacement d'un 5 ou 5S, y a t'il une vrai différence de taille entre le 4" et le 4.7" ou ce n'est pas flagrant à l'usage? merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------
> 
> ...



tien en photo la différance entre mon 5 et mon 6




ps: j'ai pris la photo avec ma GO PRO


----------



## tboy (19 Septembre 2014)

A coté de mon iphone 4S. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3877876/photo 2.JPG

C'est impressionnant mais on s'y fait très vite et quel plaisir la vitesse de réaction du phone par rapport au 4S. Ça impressionnera forcement bcp moins ceux qui étaient deja passé par 5 et 5S.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Je ne reviens toujours pas de la qualité de l'écran et de la réactivité du système !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bon courage a ceux et celles qui attendent la réception de l'iPhone


----------



## Nico1971 (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bon courage a ceux et celles qui attendent la réception de l'iPhone



tu la Toujours pas reçu ????


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

Quand on a le sien on revient plus détendu sur le fil !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> tu la Toujours pas reçu ????



Si si , mais je pense a ceux qui ne l'on pas encore reçu


----------



## Nico1971 (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Si si , mais je pense a ceux qui ne l'on pas encore reçu


Je suis avec toi sur ce coup


----------



## nicolasnwf (19 Septembre 2014)

Bon de mon côté, après n'avoir pas réussi à le precommander à temps (faute d'Appli Apple store sur iPhone qui ramait...), j'ai tenté ma chance à velizy 2. Rien à faire. Les 6+ 64 ou 128 sont trop rares, même en arrivant à 5h du mat´ c'était mort..

Du coup j'ai réussi à le commander sur b-and-you ce matin (ils lançaient la vente que ce matin), mais depuis ma commande est bloquée sur "paiement en attente de débit" sans autre info ni réponse du service de B&YOU. (Alors que j'ai les sous, le plafond, tout ça). Je suis pas seul dans ce cas mais c'est un peu relou de pas savoir si tout est normal ou pas ! 

Et si tout suit son cours normalement (mais j'en doute lol), il arrivera entre le 24 et le 26, c'est raisonnable.. 

Voilà voilà. Ma vie


----------



## Cjuentin (19 Septembre 2014)

Et voila ! Moi j'ai reçu le miens, et je vous ai fait une petite vidéo pour ce qui ne l'on pas encore reçu 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FGEBGwb6Gg


Bon visionnage


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

Cjuentin a dit:


> Et voila ! Moi j'ai reçu le miens, et je vous ai fait une petite vidéo pour ce qui ne l'on pas encore reçu
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FGEBGwb6Gg
> 
> ...



Sympa ta video


----------



## Francoy (19 Septembre 2014)

J'ai mon iPhone 6 depuis ce matin et j'ai une petite journée d'expérience. Il est super cool, super rapide ! (comparé à mon 4S ^^)

Perso je le trouve super grand genre c'est juste limite pour moi. Heureusement que je n'ai pas pris le 6+ !!!!


----------



## pumk1n (19 Septembre 2014)

nicolasnwf a dit:


> Bon de mon côté, après n'avoir pas réussi à le precommander à temps (faute d'Appli Apple store sur iPhone qui ramait...), j'ai tenté ma chance à velizy 2. Rien à faire. Les 6+ 64 ou 128 sont trop rares, même en arrivant à 5h du mat´ c'était mort..
> 
> Du coup j'ai réussi à le commander sur b-and-you ce matin (ils lançaient la vente que ce matin), mais depuis ma commande est bloquée sur "paiement en attente de débit" sans autre info ni réponse du service de B&YOU. (Alors que j'ai les sous, le plafond, tout ça). Je suis pas seul dans ce cas mais c'est un peu relou de pas savoir si tout est normal ou pas !
> 
> ...



Moi aussi l'app Apple store ne fonctionnait pas... Alors je l'ai commandé à l'ancienne avec Safari sur mon iPhone ! Hésite pas la prochaine fois à utiliser Safari !


----------



## nicolasnwf (19 Septembre 2014)

C'est ce que je ferai  
Merci ^^


----------



## yngve (19 Septembre 2014)

nicolasnwf a dit:


> Bon de mon côté, après n'avoir pas réussi à le precommander à temps (faute d'Appli Apple store sur iPhone qui ramait...), j'ai tenté ma chance à velizy 2. Rien à faire. Les 6+ 64 ou 128 sont trop rares, même en arrivant à 5h du mat´ c'était mort..
> 
> Du coup j'ai réussi à le commander sur b-and-you ce matin (ils lançaient la vente que ce matin), mais depuis ma commande est bloquée sur "paiement en attente de débit" sans autre info ni réponse du service de B&YOU. (Alors que j'ai les sous, le plafond, tout ça). Je suis pas seul dans ce cas mais c'est un peu relou de pas savoir si tout est normal ou pas !
> 
> ...



Soyez tranquille : c'est normal l'attente sur certains sites de téléphonie : simplement la commande n'est validée que après quelques vérifications de sécurité sur la CB !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------




Cjuentin a dit:


> Et voila ! Moi j'ai reçu le miens, et je vous ai fait une petite vidéo pour ce qui ne l'on pas encore reçu
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FGEBGwb6Gg
> 
> ...



Video bien faite ! Merci.


----------



## i am clara (19 Septembre 2014)

Récupéré chez orange comme prévu avec une case Apple en cuir noir. J'ai hésité pour la rouge, on verra par la suite. Mais l'effet patiné de celle de mon 5s était pas "sale" je trouve.

Restauration et découverte d'ios8 . iOS et l'iphone sont en parfaite symbiose ... :love:

iPhone 6 gris sidéral 64 go pour rappel.

Bonne soirée à tous avec votre iphone tout fin et léger


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir a tous !

ça y'est, je vois que beaucoup on réceptionné leur iPhone 6 ( plus ) 
Moi même, je l'ai eu comme prévu! 

*Première impression iPhone 6 plus 64go*

Je trouve vraiment la taille sympa à utiliser ! On se retrouve avec un mini iPad mini ou un géant iPod Touch ou tout simplement un grand iPhone. 

On sent que le téléphone a de la puissance, ça va vite et c'est bien ! 
Beaucoup d'application ne sont pas optimisés pour la taille de ce 6 plus, alors la qualité n'est pas terrible forcement... Il faudra attendre quelques jours surement..

Pour les vidéos, c'est le top honnêtement 

Ce que je peux dire, c'est que le haut parleur à beau être mono, il est de qualité. La qualité en photo est là, il n'y a rien a dire. 

Sur la couleur, c'est vraiment difficile a expliquer: Le dorée n'est pas le même que le 5S, j'ai l'impression. Moi, j'aime beaucoup mais je ne pense pas que ce sera le cas de tout le monde. 

Bref, ce file de discussion aura été une bonne idée, c'était cool et ça a permis de faire diminuer l'attente !


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Septembre 2014)

Je sais pas pour vous, mais moi la batterie fond comme neige au soleil...
Je m'en sert depuis 14h30, j'étais à 99% et là il me reste 32%... en 4h de temps bouffé les 2 tiers de la batterie c'est abusé...
Des retours la dessus pour vous??


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Je sais pas pour vous, mais moi la batterie fond comme neige au soleil...
> Je m'en sert depuis 14h30, j'étais à 99% et là il me reste 32%... en 4h de temps bouffé les 2 tiers de la batterie c'est abusé...
> Des retours la dessus pour vous??



Quel modèle ?


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Bah moi sur iPhone 5 c'est 5h en utilisation. Donc après 4h il me reste 20%, donc c'est pas si mal ton autonomie lol


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Septembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Quel modèle ?



iPhone 6 64 go.


----------



## i am clara (19 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> iPhone 6 64 go.



Pareil, meme constat à peu près. 

Heureusement que j'ai acheté une xiaomi 10 000 mH. Hop ca recharge dans le sac tranquillement !


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour ce qui est de la batterie, je trouve celle du 6 Plus pas mal !
Je l'ai reçu vers 14h, il était à 68 % de batterie. Maintenant, 20h04, il me reste encore 35 % de batterie alors que je n'ai pas arrêté de l'utiliser depuis !


----------



## i am clara (19 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la batterie, je trouve celle du 6 Plus pas mal !
> Je l'ai reçu vers 14h, il était à 68 % de batterie. Maintenant, 20h04, il me reste encore 35 % de batterie alors que je n'ai pas arrêté de l'utiliser depuis !




Aucun soucis sur le 6 plus qui a une batterie démesurée  

Il tient une journée quelle que soit l'utilisation normalement, pour le 6 c'est plus proche du 5s en terme d'autonomie mais je trouve que la luminosté est meilleure sur le 6 du coup je la règle plus basse que le 5s est on y voit pareil donc ca économise un peu la batterie de ce coté là.


Au pire pensez à consulter dans les réglages les apps qui vous pompent le plus de batterie !


----------



## ValeRoss46 (19 Septembre 2014)

i am clara a dit:


> Aucun soucis sur le 6 plus qui a une batterie démesurée
> 
> Il tient une journée quelle que soit l'utilisation normalement, pour le 6 c'est plus proche du 5s en terme d'autonomie mais je trouve que la luminosté est meilleure sur le 6 du coup je la règle plus basse que le 5s est on y voit pareil donc ca économise un peu la batterie de ce coté là.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, la luminosité est bien meilleure sur le 6 comparer au 5.
Il va quand même falloir que j'investisse dans une batterie externe, je comptais le faire depuis un moment avec le 5 mais je voulais attendre de voir ce que ça donner avec le 6, c'est sans appel, ça tiens pas plus que le 5...

Autre question: je n'arrive pas a récupérer mes mails avec Hotmail, avec Yahoo sans problème mais pas avec hotmail.
Une idée de comment faire?


----------



## Ochean (19 Septembre 2014)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> iPhone 6 64 go.



Je suis passé de 100% à 70% après 2h10 d'utilisation intensive : 2 go de downloads d'applis et en même temps deezer qui tourne (haut parleur) et chat sur messenger/safari et un peu de Skype.. Je me dis que si l'étalonnage de la batterie est bon alors en utilisation de tous les jours ça me tiendrais bien la journée (contrairement au 5 que j'ai pris y'a deux ans qui me tient 3/4 d'une journée de travail)

Par contre le vibreur trop bruyant a été confirmé par les retours sur macrumors (cf News sur leur page d'accueil)


----------



## greenhoouse (19 Septembre 2014)

Amusez vous bien avec vos Iphone  tout vos commentaires ça me donne l'eau a la bouche
 :bebe::bebe:

j'ai pas pu en choper un seul car je veux un Iphone plus mais y en as nulle part apparemment Apple a favorisé les pays asiatiques en Iphone +(c'était a prévoir d'un côté;..)

les iphones 6' 4''7 sont dispo en masse.

bref ! y a plus qu'a attendre la prochaine fournée qui serait le 26-27 (en même temps que le lancement au lux et en belgique) a suivre.

(ps : pour les gens qui on des grosse mains perso moi j'arrive a aller a tout les coins de l'Iphone + avec mon pouce comme quoi les grosse mains c'est pratique )


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

i am clara a dit:


> Récupéré chez orange comme prévu avec une case Apple en cuir noir. J'ai hésité pour la rouge, on verra par la suite. Mais l'effet patiné de celle de mon 5s était pas "sale" je trouve.
> 
> Restauration et découverte d'ios8 . iOS et l'iphone sont en parfaite symbiose ... :love:
> 
> ...



Tu as une photo de ta protection ?


----------



## sculdeurienne (19 Septembre 2014)

Est-ce que l'un ou l'une d'entre vous pourrait poster une photo de son iphone 6 ou 6+ or et argent? J'hésite encore:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Tu as une photo de ta protection ?



Même question pour celui qui a acheté la housse de Spigen. Maintenant que j'ai mon iPhone j'aimerais lui joindre une coque / housse / étui dès que des biens feront leur apparition, si ce n'est pas déjà le cas !


----------



## freelander (19 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Ba moi j'ai reçu le 6 plus il y a 1h mais étant au boulot, je n'ai pas pu prendre le temps de le mettre en route, je le ferai tranquille se soir et donnerai mon sentiment se soir. mais juste ne le sortant de la boite, c'est clair que ça fait un gros changement et que ça fait bizarre. Apres je téléphone plus souvent avec une oreillette Bluetooth Bose 2 donc je ne téléphonerai pas toujours avec le l'iPhone à l'oreille. Reste à voir à l'usage mais je pense que c'est une habitude à prendre. Ce qui me soulage maintenant c'est d'avoir 64go car les 16 de mon 5S faisait vraiment très juste.



Voila j'ai pu mettre en route mon iPhone 6 plus 64go gris sidéral qui est arrivé un peu avant 14H. La taille est impressionnante mais je pense que l'on s'y fais rapidement, c'est juste une habitude à prendre. l'écran est beau et il est bien fluide. je suis un peu déçu du rendu des applications qui ne sont pas adaptés à l'écran, en espérant que les développeurs mettent à jour rapidement leurs applis pour bien s'adapter à la taille. Le son est bon et les photos de qualités (on en attend pas moins sur un appareil de ce prix lol). 

Pour ceux qui se posent des questions sur l'autonomie de leurs appareils, il faut le temps à la batterie de s'habituer à l'utilisation et faut pas oublier pour ceux qui ont repris une sauvegarde icloud, qu'il à fallut télécharger toute les applis de l'ancien modéle qui à pompé pas mal de batterie, mais c'est normal.

Bonne découverte de vos nouveaux jouets à tous ...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Septembre 2014)

Certains ici auraient passé commande chez Sosh ?
Ma commande (passée ce matin quand il y a eu une petite remontée de stock) vient de passer "en préparation" et je voulais savoir s'il y a d'autres étapes ensuite avant l'expédition.


----------



## ledu26 (19 Septembre 2014)

La coque Spigen 0,4mm c'est le top surtout pour 10,99 avec la livraison en lettre Max ! Merci Amazon ! 

Je trouve que c'est le mieux pour l'iPhone car ça le protège un peu sans dénaturé la beauté de l'objet


----------



## b_tod (19 Septembre 2014)

Mes iPhones 6 et 6 Plus de chez SFR sont toujours en cours de préparation, donc aucune expédition ce jour, je suis assez déçu.
De plus, j'ai reçu un mail d'SFR m'informant que je ne serais expédié qu'à partir du 3 Octobre, alors que quand j'ai commandé on m'avait annoncé une expédition au 19/09, 
j'ai donc appelé pour faire savoir mon mécontentement, mais évidemment le service en question n'est pas dispo, je dois rappeler demain, pensez-vous qu'une expédition avant le 3 est envisageable ? :rose:


----------



## Chris2Fast (19 Septembre 2014)

Sur mon iPhone 6 16 Go, j'ai 12.2 Go en faite..c'est abusé quand même..
Avec iOs et quelques apps, il me reste 9 Go..


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2014)

Chris2Fast a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone 6 16 Go, j'ai 12.2 Go en faite..c'est abusé quand même..
> Avec iOs et quelques apps, il me reste 9 Go..



C'est pas faute d'avoir été prévenu. Tous les sites ont dit qu'il valait mieux sacrifier 100 de plus que prévus que de les économiser pour rogner sur la capacité ! 

J'ai eu un 3GS 32Go puis un 4S 16Go, un 5 16Go et un 5S 16Go, eh bien avec 64Go je revis. 

De toutes manières tu es peut etre déçu maintenant mais avec un peu d'optimisation ça passera tranquillement ne t'en fais pas ! 


Je suis à la recherche d'étui maintenant, je suis assez tenté par celui en cuir d'Apple, des avis dessus ?


----------



## greenhoouse (20 Septembre 2014)

b_tod a dit:


> Mes iPhones 6 et 6 Plus de chez SFR sont toujours en cours de préparation, donc aucune expédition ce jour, je suis assez déçu.
> 
> De plus, j'ai reçu un mail d'SFR m'informant que je ne serais expédié qu'à partir du 3 Octobre, alors que quand j'ai commandé on m'avait annoncé une expédition au 19/09,
> 
> j'ai donc appelé pour faire savoir mon mécontentement, mais évidemment le service en question n'est pas dispo, je dois rappeler demain, pensez-vous qu'une expédition avant le 3 est envisageable ? :rose:




Sacrée histoire mais sa ne m'étonne pas de sfr bref je pense que tu peux essayer de demander.... Euh non tu dois exiger un geste commercial c'est quand même pas normal de promettre à des gens un livraison pour un jour J et de la regarder de 2 semaines ! 

Moi j'ai pas pu commander d'iPhone (car je me suis rendu compte trop tard que le plus me convenais plus que le simple.) J'ai donc fait de mon nécessaire pour savoir quand serait les prochaines fournées d'iPhone :

- Orange sont censé être rapprovisionner le 26-27 d'iPhone plus (au moment de la mise en marcher au lux et en be)

- la personne du service après vente d'Apple m'as fait comprendre  que sur le site il y avait écrit 3 semaines mais que en realité ce serait plus rapide (1-2semaîes environs)(sac vraiment super sympa très à l'écoute comme d'hab)

Je sais que Apple et Orange on plutôt  de bon lien mais je sais que avec d'autre opérateur les relations sont plus ''tendu''

En gros je pense que c'est ton iPhone plus qui bloque ta commande (car il y a des iphones 6 ''simples'' en quantité super importantes (source : sav Apple)

A voir ! Mais je pense que ce serat quand même un peu avant le 3 octobre mais sa reste inadmissible qu'il te l'ai promis pour ce vendredi.... 

Bonne chance a toi


----------



## b_tod (20 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> Sacrée histoire mais sa ne m'étonne pas de sfr bref je pense que tu peux essayer de demander.... Euh non tu dois exiger un geste commercial c'est quand même pas normal de promettre à des gens un livraison pour un jour J et de la regarder de 2 semaines !
> 
> Moi j'ai pas pu commander d'iPhone (car je me suis rendu compte trop tard que le plus me convenais plus que le simple.) J'ai donc fait de mon nécessaire pour savoir quand serait les prochaines fournées d'iPhone :
> 
> ...



D'accord, Bein merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! C'est vrai que je trouve ça aberrant d'anoncer une date pour la repousser à deux semaines !


----------



## illuminati (20 Septembre 2014)

Les opérateurs sont toujours très optimistes dans les sorties de produits à succès !!
Ils ont tout à gagner et très peu à perdre !!

Ils ouvrent les précommandes le 12/09 comme sur l'AS (même avant  )
Remplissent leur carnets !!!! 
Puis quand vient le moment de livrer !! ouppppssss zut nous avons "sur booké" nos commandes.

Donc pas de téléphone je jour J !!! 
Mais rien de grave, car le client est quasi acquis !!!!! il va préférer attendre 1 semaine ou 15 jours, plutôt qu'annuler la commande est risquer d'attendre relativement plus ailleurs !!!

Pour ma part, j'ai eu deux fois la même histoire (avec Orange)
Donc maintenant c'est achat sur l'AS only, et je n'ai jamais eu de souci.
J'ai reçu mon iPhone 6 hier en fin de matinée comme prévue.


----------



## ledu26 (20 Septembre 2014)

Pourquoi avoir un téléphone magnifique si c'est pour y mettre une coque qui cache tout ? &#128513;


----------



## greenhoouse (20 Septembre 2014)

Iphone 6+ 16Go dispo chez orange (web)  !!

mais toujours pas d'iphone + 64Go 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------




greenhoouse a dit:


> Iphone 6+ 16Go dispo chez orange (web)  !!
> 
> mais toujours pas d'iphone + 64Go




page 51  :


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> Iphone 6+ 16Go dispo chez orange (web)  !!
> 
> mais toujours pas d'iphone + 64Go
> 
> ...



Mince ta eut la bouteille en cadeau


----------



## freelander (20 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> Iphone 6+ 16Go dispo chez orange (web)  !!
> 
> mais toujours pas d'iphone + 64Go
> 
> ...



On reconnaît l'alcoolique obsédé par l'alcool...


----------



## greenhoouse (20 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> On reconnaît l'alcoolique obsédé par l'alcool...




Et on reconnaît aussi ce qui n'ont pas d'humour... En prenant tout au premier degré &#128584;


----------



## Chris2Fast (20 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est pas faute d'avoir été prévenu. Tous les sites ont dit qu'il valait mieux sacrifier 100 de plus que prévus que de les économiser pour rogner sur la capacité !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Du coup, j'ai pris 200 Go du Cloud..ca va mieux passer &#128515;


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

Chris2Fast a dit:


> Du coup, j'ai pris 200 Go du Cloud..ca va mieux passer &#128515;



Très pratique le Cloud


----------



## Nico1971 (20 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est pas faute d'avoir été prévenu. Tous les sites ont dit qu'il valait mieux sacrifier 100 de plus que prévus que de les économiser pour rogner sur la capacité !
> 
> J'ai eu un 3GS 32Go puis un 4S 16Go, un 5 16Go et un 5S 16Go, eh bien avec 64Go je revis.
> 
> ...



Apple reste Apple, la 6 plus cuir noir est pour moi parfaite tout comme celle que j'avais pour mon 5, par contre elle est noire et va sûrement mieux vieillir que les autres coloris. Enfin la recherche principale d'une coque c'est de protéger et franchement sur mon 5, elle ma sauver l'iPhone plus d'une fois, j'espère qu'il en sera de même et je pense ne ma tromper. A toi de voir en photo ci joint.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/sets/72157647772570312/


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Apple reste Apple, la 6 plus cuir noir est pour moi parfaite tout comme celle que j'avais pour mon 5, par contre elle est noire et va sûrement mieux vieillir que les autres coloris. Enfin la recherche principale d'une coque c'est de protéger et franchement sur mon 5, elle ma sauver l'iPhone plus d'une fois, j'espère qu'il en sera de même et je pense ne ma tromper. A toi de voir en photo ci joint.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/sets/72157647772570312/



ça ne donne pas trop d'épaisseur ?


----------



## Nico1971 (20 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> ça ne donne pas trop d'épaisseur ?


Non non par contre la prise en main est totalement différente, on se sent plus à l'aise, on a moins l'impression que l'appareil va nous glisser des mains et honnêtement il n'y a rien de définitif, on peu l'enlever quand on veut puis surtout elle protège même quand on pose le téléphone face écran, le léger rebord en cuir empêche le contact verre support, la caméra arrière est totalement protégée elle aussi de genre d'inconvénients . J'ai eu beaucoup de modèle pour mon ancien iPhone et je suis toujours revenu vers Apple, le seul défaut pour moi c'est son PRIX, même si on est plus à 60&#8364; c'est pas donné quand même. Après tout est question de goût


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Non non par contre la prise en main est totalement différente, on se sent plus à l'aise, on a moins l'impression que l'appareil va nous glisser des mains et honnêtement il n'y a rien de définitif, on peu l'enlever quand on veut puis surtout elle protège même quand on pose le téléphone face écran, le léger rebord en cuir empêche le contact verre support, la caméra arrière est totalement protégée elle aussi de genre d'inconvénients . J'ai eu beaucoup de modèle pour mon ancien iPhone et je suis toujours revenu vers Apple, le seul défaut pour moi c'est son PRIX, même si on est plus à 60 c'est pas donné quand même. Après tout est question de goût



Pas de gene pour des photos de nuits avec flash ? car j'ai eut un soucis avec une coque sur mon 5s le flash avait tendance a flashes la coque et a revenir sur l'objectif


----------



## Nico1971 (20 Septembre 2014)

La tu ma posé une colle, j'essaye ce soir je te répondrai demain, avec une photo....


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> La tu ma posé une colle, j'essaye ce soir je te répondrai demain, avec une photo....



ça roule


----------



## Nico1971 (21 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> ça roule



Bonjour,
Comme promis voici 2 photos prisent dans l'obscurité total, de quoi se faire une idée.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/15119903897/in/set-72157640443150426/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/15306100182/in/set-72157640443150426/


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme promis voici 2 photos prisent dans l'obscurité total, de quoi se faire une idée.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/15119903897/in/set-72157640443150426/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/15306100182/in/set-72157640443150426/



C'est parfait la coque ne gène en rien le flash 

Merci de ton test


----------



## greenhoouse (21 Septembre 2014)

Super photos ! Au passage


----------



## sculdeurienne (21 Septembre 2014)

Petite question: Avez-vous configuré votre iphone 6 ou 6+ comme nouvel iphone à l'activation ou bien avez-vous utilisé une sauvegarde de votre ancien iphone pour remettre tous vos parametres?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Petite question: Avez-vous configuré votre iphone 6 ou 6+ comme nouvel iphone à l'activation ou bien avez-vous utilisé une sauvegarde de votre ancien iphone pour remettre tous vos parametres?



Pour ma part , comme nouvel iPhone


----------



## Nico1971 (21 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Petite question: Avez-vous configuré votre iphone 6 ou 6+ comme nouvel iphone à l'activation ou bien avez-vous utilisé une sauvegarde de votre ancien iphone pour remettre tous vos parametres?



J'ai restauré depuis iTunes en filaire une sauvegarde de mon iPhone 5..???


----------



## sculdeurienne (21 Septembre 2014)

D'accord merci de vos réponses!
J'ai toujours remis mis données en partant de ma dernière sauvegarde mais du coup je me demandais si c'était pas mieux de repartir de zero, quoi que cela me prendrai un temps fou pour tout ré-installer et paramétrer mes applis


----------



## freelander (21 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme promis voici 2 photos prisent dans l'obscurité total, de quoi se faire une idée.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/15119903897/in/set-72157640443150426/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/labrasseriemeli/15306100182/in/set-72157640443150426/



tu l'as trouvé ou ton présentoir Coca-cola s'il te plait?


----------



## Nico1971 (21 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> tu l'as trouvé ou ton présentoir Coca-cola s'il te plait?



Je suis Restaurateur, c'est un cadeau de Coca-Cola, c'est assez dur à trouver  mais pas impossible par moment sur e-bay.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Septembre 2014)

Finalement je vais me laisser tenter par les coques cuir d'Apple, pas envie de dénaturer l'iPhone par quelque chose autre que sorti de la maison mère !


Excellente remarque pour le flash et la coque, ça m'est déjà arrivé d'avoir un putain de halo lumineux du au flash reporté sur la coque&#8230;


----------



## freelander (21 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Je suis Restaurateur, c'est un cadeau de Coca-Cola, c'est assez dur à trouver  mais pas impossible par moment sur e-bay.



J'ai aussi tenu un restaurant y a 2 ans et coca ne me donnaient pas de PLV comme ça, à part les plaques en métal, ils n'avaient rien de sympa. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------




freelander a dit:


> J'ai aussi tenu un restaurant y a 2 ans et coca ne me donnaient pas de PLV comme ça, à part les plaques en métal, ils n'avaient rien de sympa.






Macuserman a dit:


> Finalement je vais me laisser tenter par les coques cuir d'Apple, pas envie de dénaturer l'iPhone par quelque chose autre que sorti de la maison mère !
> 
> 
> Excellente remarque pour le flash et la coque, ça m'est déjà arrivé d'avoir un putain de halo lumineux du au flash reporté sur la coque



Comme toi j'aime bien utiliser des produits officiels Apple. Et pour une fois qu'ils sortent une coque en même temps que leur nouveau design, c'est sympa.


----------



## knight2000 (21 Septembre 2014)

Pour ma part, précommande sur le site de Free le 12, reçu le 19 matin.
Configuration de mon iPhone 6 64Go gris sidéral en tant que nouveau téléphone pour partir sur des bases saines.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

knight2000 a dit:


> Pour ma part, précommande sur le site de Free le 12, reçu le 19 matin.
> Configuration de mon iPhone 6 64Go gris sidéral en tant que nouveau téléphone pour partir sur des bases saines.



--> iDem


----------



## zeusII (21 Septembre 2014)

Je reçois mon 6 Plus demain, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon 5S il y a 2 semaines juste avant de le vendre. Vous pensez vraiment que c'est mieux de partir sur un nouvel iPhone plutôt qu'une sauvegarde ? Le truc c'est que je me souviens plus de toute les app que j'avais lol


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Je reçois mon 6 Plus demain, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon 5S il y a 2 semaines juste avant de le vendre. Vous pensez vraiment que c'est mieux de partir sur un nouvel iPhone plutôt qu'une sauvegarde ? Le truc c'est que je me souviens plus de toute les app que j'avais lol



Je pense que repartir sur une nouvelle base c'est mieux


----------



## zeusII (21 Septembre 2014)

Du coup on fait comment pour supprimer une sauvegarde d'un iPhone via iTunes ? (histoire de libérer 1 ou 2Go sur mon Mac !


----------



## sculdeurienne (21 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Du coup on fait comment pour supprimer une sauvegarde d'un iPhone via iTunes ? (histoire de libérer 1 ou 2Go sur mon Mac !



Ici tu trouveras ton bonheur je pense  http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4946?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## zeusII (21 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Ici tu trouveras ton bonheur je pense  http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4946?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci


----------



## Karinanx (22 Septembre 2014)

zeusII a dit:


> Je reçois mon 6 Plus demain, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon 5S il y a 2 semaines juste avant de le vendre. Vous pensez vraiment que c'est mieux de partir sur un nouvel iPhone plutôt qu'une sauvegarde ? Le truc c'est que je me souviens plus de toute les app que j'avais lol




Ben non pourquoi ne pas reprendre la sauvegarde ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

Karinanx a dit:


> Ben non pourquoi ne pas reprendre la sauvegarde ?



Tu peux reprendre la sauvegarde de ton 5


----------



## zeusII (22 Septembre 2014)

Je pense que je vais quand même reprendre la sauvegarde histoire de pas me prendre la tête. Je n'ai jamais jailbreaké mon 5S donc je pense que ma sauvegarde est "suffisamment saine" lol

C'est horrible d'attendre le livreur le jour J , au passage ils sont forts chez UPS quand même, hier matin mon iPhone était en Corée du Sud, et ce matin en livraison en Lorraine


----------



## Supermanfr (22 Septembre 2014)

En parlant de sauvegarde je viens d'apprendre un truc.

Si dans iTunes on coche "chiffrer la sauvegarde" les mots de passe sont sauvegardés, sinon non.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

Macuserman a dit:


> Finalement je vais me laisser tenter par les coques cuir d'Apple, pas envie de dénaturer l'iPhone par quelque chose autre que sorti de la maison mère !
> 
> 
> Excellente remarque pour le flash et la coque, ça m'est déjà arrivé d'avoir un putain de halo lumineux du au flash reporté sur la coque



oui , j'ai ce problème avec un étui de marque Noreve , qui m'a été changé pour le fabricant après ma remarque et la modification de l'étui .


----------



## guacas (22 Septembre 2014)

Voilou en possession de ce sublime iphone 6 depuis vendredi.
Pour la suite de l'histoire, après avoir vu et reçu un mail de la fnac, informant la date de livraison repoussée pour octobre, j'ai annulé la commande sur le champs.
Je suis allé vendredi à l'Apple Store de la Défense et grace à ma réservation, aucune attente, je l'ai eu illico 
Donc par expérience désormais à l'avenir, plus de précommande à la fnac, et réservation sur l'apple Store


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> Voilou en possession de ce sublime iphone 6 depuis vendredi.
> Pour la suite de l'histoire, après avoir vu et reçu un mail de la fnac, informant la date de livraison repoussée pour octobre, j'ai annulé la commande sur le champs.
> Je suis allé vendredi à l'Apple Store de la Défense et grace à ma réservation, aucune attente, je l'ai eu illico
> Donc par expérience désormais à l'avenir, plus de précommande à la fnac, et réservation sur l'apple Store



Comment tu le trouve?


----------



## guacas (22 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Comment tu le trouve?



Pour ma part je le trouve vraiment excellent.

Partant avec l'idée d'un design qui ne me botterait pas spécialement, une fois la boite ouverte, j'ai assez vite rangé mes doutes de côté.
Il est tout simplement sublime et bien fini, et je dirais même que c'est le design que j'aime le plus depuis le 3G.

N'ayant pas eu la pulsion d'achat pour le 5s, j'apprécie bien sur le touch id, ainsi que la 4G extrêmement rapide.
L'écran plus grand qui est également un point qui m'intéressait beaucoup est très appréciable, et la fonction qui permet d'abaisser l'écran pour s'en servir à une main est assez pratique et intuitif.
La possibilité de mettre une rangée d'applis en plus est la bienvenue, et pour moi qui en bavait pour écrire des messages, le clavier grossit est un sacré avantage 

Question autonomie, j'en suis vraiment satisfait, il n'y a aucun rapport avec le 5.
Petit exemple samedi : usage intensif dans la matinée : appel, sms, surf 4G, diverses appli.
dans l'après midi : 2 heures de waze (gps).
soirée jusque 22h : applis et surf 4G, et il me restait 15%

Autant dire qu'avec le 5 en faisant la moitié de ça je ne tenais à peine la fin d'après midi, je ne tenais d'ailleurs jamais jusqu'au soir.

Enfin tout ça avec les petites nouveautés d'ios 8 je dis que c'est le téléphone que je voulais.

Je verrais le reste sur le long terme, pour l'instant en tous cas j'adore vraiment ce nouvel iphone, mais comme toujours et c'est ce qui me fait aimer Apple, c'est stable, propre, fiable et intuitif, je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

guacas a dit:


> Pour ma part je le trouve vraiment excellent.
> 
> Partant avec l'idée d'un design qui ne me botterait pas spécialement, une fois la boite ouverte, j'ai assez vite rangé mes doutes de côté.
> Il est tout simplement sublime et bien fini, et je dirais même que c'est le design que j'aime le plus depuis le 3G.
> ...



Heureux de te lire et de te savoir content de ton achat 

je suis dans le même cas que toi 

ça me surprend de voir des personnes qui critique ce nouveau iPhone 

Bonne journée


----------



## Ardienn (22 Septembre 2014)

Il me fait bien envie cet iphone 6, 64go, blanc. 

Mais impossible d'en trouver un exemplaire sur Paris... Si par hasard, quelqu'un avait une bonne adresse ou il y aurait des stocks, je suis preneur.


----------



## edf84 (22 Septembre 2014)

Voilà j'ai enfin pu passer ma commande sur l'apple store (j'attendais d'avoir l'argent pour le payer) de mon Iphone 6.
Ce sera un 6 blanc/argent de 16go ça me suffit largement
Mes deux Iphones 5 et 5C sont en 16go et ça m'a toujours suffit en capacité.

j'ai un délais d'expédition de 7 a 10 jours, avec une livraison prévue entre le 6 et le 9 Octobre.
On vera bien, plus qu'a attendre.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Voilà j'ai enfin pu passer ma commande sur l'apple store (j'attendais d'avoir l'argent pour le payer) de mon Iphone 6.
> Ce sera un 6 blanc/argent de 16go ça me suffit largement
> Mes deux Iphones 5 et 5C sont en 16go et ça m'a toujours suffit en capacité.
> 
> ...



Super


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Septembre 2014)

de nouveaux Iphones plus 64Go disponible chez orange si sa intéresse qq1!

 il faut appeler le service client c'est plus sur j'ai enfin pu commander mon iphone plus or 64Go


----------



## FalloutXtreme (23 Septembre 2014)

Idem, chez la Fnac. Tous les modèles d'iPhone 6 + qui n'étaient pas dispo (64 Go et 128 Go) et iPhone 6 128 Go le sont maintenant avec un délai de 4 à 12 jours.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Idem, chez la Fnac. Tous les modèles d'iPhone 6 + qui n'étaient pas dispo (64 Go et 128 Go) et iPhone 6 128 Go le sont maintenant avec un délai de 4 à 12 jours.



Ah la Fnac


----------



## ArnoJF (23 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Idem, chez la Fnac. Tous les modèles d'iPhone 6 + qui n'étaient pas dispo (64 Go et 128 Go) et iPhone 6 128 Go le sont maintenant avec un délai de 4 à 12 jours.



sur fnac.com ou en magasin ????? Car sur fnac.com tout est indisponible.....j'ai passé ma préco dés le début et toujours rien à l'horizon !!!!! Ils parlent même d'octobre.......:mouais:


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> sur fnac.com ou en magasin ????? Car sur fnac.com tout est indisponible.....j'ai passé ma préco dés le début et toujours rien à l'horizon !!!!! Ils parlent même d'octobre.......:mouais:



Le service client Orange , m'a annoncer du délai chez eux aussi


----------



## ArnoJF (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le service client Orange , m'a annoncer du délai chez eux aussi



pourtant hier il n'y avait plus de dispos chez eux et là en début d'aprem tout est repassé au vert pour la plupart des modèles ! (cf istocknow)

J'hésite à annuler ma préco FNAC ! Je comprends pas qu'ils ne reçoivent rien à la FNAC.....sur el site en tout cas aucune dispo affichée !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> pourtant hier il n'y avait plus de dispos chez eux et là en début d'aprem tout est repassé au vert pour la plupart des modèles ! (cf istocknow)
> 
> J'hésite à annuler ma préco FNAC ! Je comprends pas qu'ils ne reçoivent rien à la FNAC.....sur el site en tout cas aucune dispo affichée !



Non c'est la personne que j'ai eut ce matin au telephone qui m'a dis cela car j'avais vu une micro rayure sur la coque de mon iPhone 6 et je lui ai dit


----------



## ArnoJF (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non c'est la personne que j'ai eut ce matin au telephone qui m'a dis cela car j'avais vu une micro rayure sur la coque de mon iPhone 6 et je lui ai dit



pourtant sur le site orange ils sont "disponibles" !


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le service client Orange , m'a annoncer du délai chez eux aussi



en fait sa dépend quand on passe par le site ''comme si on était un (futur) nouveau client" la les iphone sont en stock (quoique a cette heure ci je ne sais pas) quand on veut faire un renouvellement la ils ne le sont plus.... En gros il privilégie les nouveaux arrivant cependant quand je les ai appelé j'ai joué au con genre '' a je comprend pas j'arrive pas a le commander pourtant il y a du stock (il y avait du stock partout en iphone 6 en debut d'aprem)'' les conseiller ne voulant pas me dire ''c'est réservé au nouveaux client'' ils m'ont dit un truc du genre ''ah si il en reste un en or et un en gris sidéral"

donc en gros je pense qu'ils faut insister

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------




ArnoJF a dit:


> pourtant sur le site orange ils sont "disponibles" !



ils sont dispo quand on vas sur le site en tant que futur nouveaux client  petite sélection entre les nouveaux et les utilisateurs déja présent


----------



## ArnoJF (23 Septembre 2014)

bon et personne ne passe par la FNAC ???????? je vais les défoncer !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> bon et personne ne passe par la FNAC ???????? je vais les défoncer !!!!!!!!!!!!!



ce qui est hallucinant c'est qu'ils proposent toujours des pré-commandes alors que certains clients ne sont pas servis


----------



## ArnoJF (23 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> ce qui est hallucinant c'est qu'ils proposent toujours des pré-commandes alors que certains clients ne sont pas servis




MAIS personne n'a reçu sa préco !!!!!!! j'ai vu nul part une personne ayant préco sur fnac.com recevoir son tel !

Pour info voici le mail reçu malgré préco le 12 à 8h00 !!!!

"Chère Cliente, Cher Client,


Vous avez précommandé l&#8217;iPhone 6 dans un de nos magasins ou sur fnac.com et nous vous en remercions.

Notre fournisseur n&#8217;est finalement pas en mesure de nous livrer les quantités nécessaires pour satisfaire toutes les commandes dès le 19 septembre, ce produit étant en situation de pénurie sur l&#8217;ensemble du marché.

Nous recevrons prochainement de nouvelles livraisons de la part de notre fournisseur et vous garantissons une livraison prioritaire dans les meilleurs délais. Vous serez averti(e) par e-mail dès l&#8217;expédition de votre commande.

Nous vous prions de bien vouloir accepter nos vives excuses pour ce désagrément.
Nous vous rappelons qu&#8217;aucun débit bancaire n&#8217;a été effectué pour l&#8217;instant puisque la facture n&#8217;est établie qu&#8217;au moment de l&#8217;expédition.

Nous vous remercions par avance de votre compréhension."


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> MAIS personne n'a reçu sa préco !!!!!!! j'ai vu nul part une personne ayant préco sur fnac.com recevoir son tel !
> 
> Pour info voici le mail reçu malgré préco le 12 à 8h00 !!!!
> 
> ...



Ils s'excusent c'est déjà bien


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Ils s'excusent c'est déjà bien



une réduc' ce serait mieux surtout vu le temps d'attente 

c'est quand même fou que moi qui m'y suis pris au dernier moment je le reçoive en même temps (peut-être même avant) des gens qui l'ai pré-co a la fnac (je reçois mon iphone plus Jeudi :love


----------



## ArnoJF (23 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> une réduc' ce serait mieux surtout vu le temps d'attente
> 
> c'est quand même fou que moi qui m'y suis pris au dernier moment je le reçoive en même temps (peut-être même avant) des gens qui l'ai pré-co a la fnac (je reçois mon iphone plus Jeudi :love



Nan mais quand tu simules un achat avec retrait magasin ils indiquent la date du 31 octobre........bordel 31 OCTOBRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! et ils font les morts au service client !!!!!!


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> Nan mais quand tu simules un achat avec retrait magasin ils indiquent la date du 31 octobre........bordel 31 OCTOBRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! et ils font les morts au service client !!!!!!




pourquoi ne pas l'avoir commandé en app store ?


----------



## sculdeurienne (23 Septembre 2014)

Petite question: Y a-t-il des personnes qui l'ont acheté via sfr et payé en 4x ss frais? Je lis beaucoup de messages de client mécontent comme quoi le paiement en 4x ss frais ne fonctionnait pas...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> une réduc' ce serait mieux surtout vu le temps d'attente
> 
> c'est quand même fou que moi qui m'y suis pris au dernier moment je le reçoive en même temps (peut-être même avant) des gens qui l'ai pré-co a la fnac (je reçois mon iphone plus Jeudi :love



Pour ma micro rayure de ce matin , le service client m'a offert 50  sur ma prochaine facture


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pour ma micro rayure de ce matin , le service client m'a offert 50  sur ma prochaine facture



 putain sympa !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> putain sympa !



Oui très surpris de cette remise


----------



## ArnoJF (24 Septembre 2014)

Bon voilà un peu des news au sujet de FNAC et ses précos

"Bonjour à toutes et tous. Je travaille pour cette belle et grande entreprise...mais en Suisse. De l'autre côté de la frontière, l' iPhone 6 ne sera mis en vente que ce vendredi 26 septembre et comme en France voisine, nous incitons nos clients à commander ce joli joujou. Par contre nous sommes très transparents sur le fait qu' aucune garantie de respect de délai de livraison ne pourra être assuré sur les 64 et 128 Gb. Apple nous a fait comprendre que ces 2 capacités de stockage étaient réservées en priorité pour les opérateurs...ce qui expliquent que certains d'entres vous l'aient plus facilement trouvé chez Free, Bouygues, SFR ou Orange. Nous n'aurons que du 16 Gb pour les premiers jours de commercialisation...Il se peut que certains d'entres vous aient la mémoire courte mais ce problème de pseudo rupture se pose à chaque lancement d'un produit "marque à la pomme"...et ceci est purement stratégique de leur part : créer l'addiction par le manque, la rupture et la peur de ne pas être servi. Renseignements pris, le constat est le même chez nos concurrents...mais ça c'est pour la Suisse "


ok pour les 16go c'est dans 2 jours que la situation doit se débloquer mais les boules pour mon 64go....c'est fou qu'Apple n'en donne même pas quelques uns aux grandes enseignes !!!!!  en espérant avoir une bonne surprise ce vendredi !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> Bon voilà un peu des news au sujet de FNAC et ses précos
> 
> "Bonjour à toutes et tous. Je travaille pour cette belle et grande entreprise...mais en Suisse. De l'autre côté de la frontière, l' iPhone 6 ne sera mis en vente que ce vendredi 26 septembre et comme en France voisine, nous incitons nos clients à commander ce joli joujou. Par contre nous sommes très transparents sur le fait qu' aucune garantie de respect de délai de livraison ne pourra être assuré sur les 64 et 128 Gb. Apple nous a fait comprendre que ces 2 capacités de stockage étaient réservées en priorité pour les opérateurs...ce qui expliquent que certains d'entres vous l'aient plus facilement trouvé chez Free, Bouygues, SFR ou Orange. Nous n'aurons que du 16 Gb pour les premiers jours de commercialisation...Il se peut que certains d'entres vous aient la mémoire courte mais ce problème de pseudo rupture se pose à chaque lancement d'un produit "marque à la pomme"...et ceci est purement stratégique de leur part : créer l'addiction par le manque, la rupture et la peur de ne pas être servi. Renseignements pris, le constat est le même chez nos concurrents...mais ça c'est pour la Suisse "
> 
> ...



Merci de ton retour d'information


----------



## sculdeurienne (24 Septembre 2014)

Bon ça y est je me suis lancée ce matin pour l'achat de mon iphone 6 via free! sfr j'ai laissé tombé au vu de tous les retours négatif concernant les problèmes de débit de CB lors de l'achat.
On m'annonce une livraison en 5j ouvrés maxi! Je croise les doigts :love:
Je voulais attendre de rentrer de mon voyage mais mes collègues de travail me font baver avec leur iphone! haha! Et de vous lire sur le forum a également accentué mon impatience! :rateau:


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Bon ça y est je me suis lancée ce matin pour l'achat de mon iphone 6 via free! sfr j'ai laissé tombé au vu de tous les retours négatif concernant les problèmes de débit de CB lors de l'achat.
> On m'annonce une livraison en 5j ouvrés maxi! Je croise les doigts :love:
> Je voulais attendre de rentrer de mon voyage mais mes collègues de travail me font baver avec leur iphone! haha! Et de vous lire sur le forum a également accentué mon impatience! :rateau:



Quel modèle as tu choisis ?


----------



## freelander (24 Septembre 2014)

Pour ceux qui ont reçu leur iPhone 6 ou 6 plus, avez vous remarqué un petit jeu du commutateur pour le mode silencieux sur le coté de l'appareil. Avez vous un petit cliquetis en secouant l'iPhone?


----------



## sculdeurienne (24 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Quel modèle as tu choisis ?



Iphone 6 64Go argent :love:


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Iphone 6 64Go argent :love:



Super , bonne réception


----------



## FalloutXtreme (24 Septembre 2014)

freelander a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont reçu leur iPhone 6 ou 6 plus, avez vous remarqué un petit jeu du commutateur pour le mode silencieux sur le coté de l'appareil. Avez vous un petit cliquetis en secouant l'iPhone?



Je viens de regarder sur mon 6 plus, pas de jeu sur le commutateur sonnerie/vibreur. En secouant l'appareil, aucun bruit particulier. Sans vouloir te faire peur, il y a peut être un défaut sur le tien. Essaye de te le faire échanger


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je viens de regarder sur mon 6 plus, pas de jeu sur le commutateur sonnerie/vibreur. En secouant l'appareil, aucun bruit particulier. Sans vouloir te faire peur, il y a peut être un défaut sur le tien. Essaye de te le faire échanger



Pas encore tordu ton 6+ ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (24 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pas encore tordu ton 6+ ?



Non toujours impeccable ! Après faut dire que j'ai des jeans pas trop serrés (jamais porté de slim par exemple) donc quand je le met dans ma poche (avant je précise ^^), je peux m'asseoir avec, il n'y a aucune pression dessus.

Après c'est sûr que si des personnes font la même chose avec des jeans slims, je garantis pas le même résultat ... :rateau:


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Non toujours impeccable ! Après faut dire que j'ai des jeans pas trop serrés (jamais porté de slim par exemple) donc quand je le met dans ma poche (avant je précise ^^), je peux m'asseoir avec, il n'y a aucune pression dessus.
> 
> Après c'est sûr que si des personnes font la même chose avec des jeans slims, je garantis pas le même résultat ... :rateau:



Heureux de lire cela


----------



## FalloutXtreme (24 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Heureux de lire cela



Si je ne m'abuse (enfin il y a eu tellement de personnes à participer à cette discussion donc je peux me tromper), c'était un 6+ également que tu avais commandé ? Pas de problèmes de ton côté non plus ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse (enfin il y a eu tellement de personnes à participer à cette discussion donc je peux me tromper), c'était un 6+ également que tu avais commandé ? Pas de problèmes de ton côté non plus ?



Non j'ai pris un 6 en 4,7 "


----------



## FalloutXtreme (24 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non j'ai pris un 6 en 4,7 "



Ah mince ok


----------



## freelander (24 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je viens de regarder sur mon 6 plus, pas de jeu sur le commutateur sonnerie/vibreur. En secouant l'appareil, aucun bruit particulier. Sans vouloir te faire peur, il y a peut être un défaut sur le tien. Essaye de te le faire échanger



Je n'ai pas de défaut non plus. Mais igen à publié un article sur le test de l'iPhone 6 hier et ils ont eu 2 modèles qui présentent ce défaut, je voulais voir si c'était rependu.


----------



## sculdeurienne (25 Septembre 2014)

Petite question rapide concernant Apple Care + : Lorsqu'on y souscrit ça nous couvre encore combien de temps pour la garantie? est-ce que 1 an pendant la durée de garantie normale?

Et est-ce que certains d'entre vous y ont souscrit après avoir acheté leur iphone?
Je vois sur le site d'apple que si on veux y souscrire après l'achat il faut le faire par téléphone


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Petite question rapide concernant Apple Care + : Lorsqu'on y souscrit ça nous couvre encore combien de temps pour la garantie? est-ce que 1 an pendant la durée de garantie normale?
> 
> Et est-ce que certains d'entre vous y ont souscrit après avoir acheté leur iphone?
> Je vois sur le site d'apple que si on veux y souscrire après l'achat il faut le faire par téléphone



Oui cela ce passe par téléphone 

une petite explication de l'Apple Care + ici


----------



## ArnoJF (25 Septembre 2014)

donc petit bilan du jour pour les stocks FNAC... à priori livraisons demain pour les iPhone 6 16go mais uniquement or et argent ! Pour le gris sidéral la date et désormais fixée au 03 octobre !!!!

Concernant les autres modèles (mon 64go sidéral par exemple) c'est toujours "partir du mois d'octobre"


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> donc petit bilan du jour pour les stocks FNAC... à priori livraisons demain pour les iPhone 6 16go mais uniquement or et argent ! Pour le gris sidéral la date et désormais fixée au 03 octobre !!!!
> 
> Concernant les autres modèles (mon 64go sidéral par exemple) c'est toujours "partir du mois d'octobre"



Pas de bonnes nouvelles en effet :rose:


----------



## sculdeurienne (25 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Oui cela ce passe par téléphone
> 
> une petite explication de l'Apple Care + ici



merci 

J'ai hâte de recevoir mon nouveau joujou! Commande expédiée aujourd'hui!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> merci
> 
> J'ai hâte de recevoir mon nouveau joujou! Commande expédiée aujourd'hui!



tu prend l'Apple care ?


----------



## sculdeurienne (25 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> tu prend l'Apple care ?



J'attend d'abord de recevoir mon iphone mais je pense que cette fois ci oui je vais y souscrire. D'habitude je change d'iphone tous les 1 an voir 1 an 1/2 maxi...
J'attend donc de l'avoir en main et de recevoir ma coque transparente pour voir ce que ça donne, mais donc oui je pense y souscrire.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> J'attend d'abord de recevoir mon iphone mais je pense que cette fois ci oui je vais y souscrire. D'habitude je change d'iphone tous les 1 an voir 1 an 1/2 maxi...
> J'attend donc de l'avoir en main et de recevoir ma coque transparente pour voir ce que ça donne, mais donc oui je pense y souscrire.



Moi aussi je change régulièrement d'iPhone , mais pour le 6 , j'ai décider de ne mettre aucune protection , mais de prendre Apple Care , que je peux céder si je vend le mobile


----------



## sculdeurienne (25 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Moi aussi je change régulièrement d'iPhone , mais pour le 6 , j'ai décider de ne mettre aucune protection , mais de prendre Apple Care , que je peux céder si je vend le mobile



Oui, sur tous les iphones que j'ai eu j'ai essayé de nombreuses protections qui à chaque fois ne me convenaient pas, justement parce que lesthétique me gênait. Jusqu'à maintenant la seule protection qui me convenait était d'utiliser un bumper sur mon iphone 5s.
Avec le 6 je n'en ai pas encore trouvé et je ne suis pas sûre au vu de sa finesse que cela me convienne dans tous les cas, donc jattends de voir ce que va donner cette coque transparente en silicone 

As-tu fait un calibrage de la batterie lors de sa première utilisation?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> Oui, sur tous les iphones que j'ai eu j'ai essayé de nombreuses protections qui à chaque fois ne me convenaient pas, justement parce que lesthétique me gênait. Jusqu'à maintenant la seule protection qui me convenait était d'utiliser un bumper sur mon iphone 5s.
> Avec le 6 je n'en ai pas encore trouvé et je ne suis pas sûre au vu de sa finesse que cela me convienne dans tous les cas, donc jattends de voir ce que va donner cette coque transparente en silicone
> 
> As-tu fait un calibrage de la batterie lors de sa première utilisation?



Je ne crois pas


----------



## edf84 (25 Septembre 2014)

Mon Iphone 6 est enfin en route.
Expédier aujourd'hui, livraison prévue Lundi 29.
Commande en ligne sur l'Apple Store, apparemment il arrive de chine d'après le suivie UPS.


----------



## sculdeurienne (25 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je ne crois pas




Ah ok 

Je ne sais plus si cela a déjà été demandé au fil des discussions mais y a t il des précautions particulières pour la première charge de la batterie?
Sur tous mes iphones j ai toujours effectué un calibrage vide total de la batterie puis charge complète 
Mais sur le 6 je ne sais pas...


----------



## greenhoouse (25 Septembre 2014)

C'était avant au début des smartphones qu'il fallait faire un calibrage de nos jours les batteries supporte très bien la décharge/recharge rien n'est écrit sur leurs site de support non plus à voir...


----------



## sculdeurienne (26 Septembre 2014)

Oui pour mon 5 et 5s je l avais fait et a l époque c était encore conseillé sur le site d apple mais en effet je n ai rien vu à ce sujet sur leur site du coup je me suis posé la question...


----------



## greenhoouse (26 Septembre 2014)

Moi personne je l'ai fait par habitude par contre ce qu'il est conseiller c'est une décharge / recharge complète par mois pour faire travailler un peu le s électrons du "fond " de la batterie


----------



## moutch63 (26 Septembre 2014)

Ha Enfin ups qui viens de passer à la maison avec Mes 2 précieux


----------



## greenhoouse (26 Septembre 2014)

Tu vas t'éclater moi j'ai reçu le plus hier et je trouve que personne c'est de la tuerie !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> Tu vas t'éclater moi j'ai reçu le plus hier et je trouve que personne c'est de la tuerie !



Content pour vous les amis


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Pourrais je vous poser une question ? 

Pourquoi vous achetez 2 téléphones ? ( en général un iPhone 6 et un iPhone 6 plus " ) 

Avez vous deux lignes ou ailes vous changer de temps en temps de téléphone ?

Car je vois beaucoup d'entre vous qui achetez un 6 et un 6 plus merci !!


Bonne journée les amis !


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

majedlhm a dit:


> Pourrais je vous poser une question ?
> 
> Pourquoi vous achetez 2 téléphones ? ( en général un iPhone 6 et un iPhone 6 plus " )
> 
> ...



Un pour la poche de jean's et un pour la poche de veste, Humour....
Plus sérieusement, Si j'avais pu j'aurai pris un 6 pour ma femme au lieu de lui donner mon 5


----------



## cd63 (26 Septembre 2014)

En passant dans un AppleStore je pense qu'ils ont du stock


----------



## majedlhm (26 Septembre 2014)

Oui je comprends mais généralement quand vous allez en Apple Store vous voyez les jeunes prendre deux téléphones ?

Qu'est ce qu'ils vont faire des deux ? Ils ont deux puces ? Ou ils aiment juste changer d'appareil ?

Pour ceux qui sont mariés ou l'achètent pour quelqu'un je comprends mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils aiment avoir les deux modèles!

Quelqu'un qui a pris les deux modèles pourrait m'expliquer svp ?


Merci beaucoup les amis !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

majedlhm a dit:


> Oui je comprends mais généralement quand vous allez en Apple Store vous voyez les jeunes prendre deux téléphones ?
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'ils vont faire des deux ? Ils ont deux puces ? Ou ils aiment juste changer d'appareil ?
> 
> ...



Ils sont riches les jeunes


----------



## cd63 (26 Septembre 2014)

oui très riche de nos jours ... lol


----------



## Hanky Moody (26 Septembre 2014)

Il y a t'il des gens qui ont reçu leur iphone en l'ayant commandé les jours après le début des réservations ?

Je l'ai commandé via l'Apple Store le dimanche suivant les réservations et j'ai toujours le statut "Prêt pour expédition". Je trouve le temps un peu long.

Pour info, j'ai pris un 6 64go gris sidéral.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Il y a t'il des gens qui ont reçu leur iphone en l'ayant commandé les jours après le début des réservations ?
> 
> Je l'ai commandé via l'Apple Store le dimanche suivant les réservations et j'ai toujours le statut "Prêt pour expédition". Je trouve le temps un peu long.
> 
> Pour info, j'ai pris un 6 64go gris sidéral.



c'est vrai que cela fait un peu long


----------



## sculdeurienne (26 Septembre 2014)

ça y est j'ai reçu mon iphone tout à l'heure!!!:love:

J'ai eu de la chance ça a été rapide!

Commandé mercredi matin sur free, commande validée et expédiée jeudi matin, reçu à 13h00 aujourd'hui:love:


----------



## knight2000 (26 Septembre 2014)

sculdeurienne a dit:


> ça y est j'ai reçu mon iphone tout à l'heure!!!:love:
> 
> J'ai eu de la chance ça a été rapide!
> 
> Commandé mercredi matin sur free, commande validée et expédiée jeudi matin, reçu à 13h00 aujourd'hui:love:



Excellent, ce fut rapide !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

Je me suis enfin décider a prendre Apple Care +


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je me suis enfin décider a prendre Apple Care +



T'as bien fait


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> T'as bien fait



J'ai commander par téléphone , savez vous si je reçois un dossier par la poste ?


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> J'ai commander par téléphone , savez vous si je reçois un dossier par la poste ?



Normalement oui, il faudra le compléter et le signer.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Normalement oui, il faudra le compléter et le signer.



Je n'ai jamais commander l'Apple care par téléphone , j'ai bien reçu un email avec une Trentaine de pages , mais j'espère recevoir un courrier


----------



## Nico1971 (26 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais commander l'Apple care par téléphone , j'ai bien reçu un email avec une Trentaine de pages , mais j'espère recevoir un courrier



Je suis ans le même cas, mais ayant lu ceci, je présume que oui.


----------



## spyro56 (27 Septembre 2014)

Commander ce soir sur l'apple store en ligne pour iPhone 6 64go avec Apple Care,
une chance que la date de livraison entre le 15 et le 20 octobre soit honoré ou pas du tout :rateau:


----------



## edf84 (27 Septembre 2014)

spyro56 a dit:


> Commander ce soir sur l'apple store en ligne pour iPhone 6 64go avec Apple Care,
> une chance que la date de livraison entre le 15 et le 20 octobre soit honoré ou pas du tout :rateau:



Normalement sur l'Apple Store ils te donne rapidement le délais de livraison.
Mois j'ai commandé sur leur site un Iphone 6 16go, le 25 Septembre.
Ils l'ont déjà expédier pour une livraison prévue le 30.
Mais bon les 6, 16Go semblent être en stock, pour les autres, il y a peut être plus de délais.


En tout cas, quand ont regarde le Tracking UPS, ça fait peur....
ils font le tour du monde nos Iphone avant d'arriver chez nous

Livraison programmée : Lundi, 29/09/2014, Avant la fin de la journée

Warsaw, Poland	        26/09/2014	23:38	Lecture au départ
Almaty, Kazakhstan	26/09/2014	15:07	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	26/09/2014	11:48	Lecture au départ
                                26/09/2014	9:13	        Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	        26/09/2014	6:30	        Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	        25/09/2014	14:15	Lecture à l'arrivée
                                25/09/2014	14:00	Lecture au départ
                                25/09/2014	13:23	Lecture de l'origine
China	                25/09/2014	1:48	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## greenhoouse (27 Septembre 2014)

Vous savez quel sont les délais pour acheter un Apple care + ? J'ai un Apple Store près de chez moi j'ai qu'à y aller mais la j'ai pas trop le temp :/


----------



## spyro56 (27 Septembre 2014)

Oui je pense en effet que le 64go est le plus vendu donc que ça va être plus long )


----------



## jacghit (27 Septembre 2014)

spyro56 a dit:


> Commander ce soir sur l'apple store en ligne pour iPhone 6 64go avec Apple Care,
> une chance que la date de livraison entre le 15 et le 20 octobre soit honoré ou pas du tout :rateau:


Bonjour,
Pré-commande faite le 16/09, Carte bancaire débitée le 22/09, facture Apple reçue le 24/09 et toujours pas reçu le iPhone Gris sidéral 64 Go.
Coup de télephone à Apple : Votre téléphone vient de Shangai, est  envoyé en Irlande pour y adjoindre la coque de cuir, puis sera envoyé à Amsterdam pour être expédié chez vous et vous devriez être livré le 1er octobre ou avec un peu de "chance" 1 ou 2 jours avant.
C'est énormément LONG !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

Ok , je vais attendre pour voir si Apple expédie le livret de Apple Care +


----------



## Nico1971 (27 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Ok , je vais attendre pour voir si Apple expédie le livret de Apple Care +



il y'a ça aussi qui laisse le doute


----------



## spyro56 (27 Septembre 2014)

@jacghit c'est toujours long quand on attend.....moi vers le 20 octobre donc tu vois si tu la ds quelques jours tu a de la chance toi, dit toi qu'y a plus malheureux tu pourrai avoir un android (troll cette phrase  )


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> il y'a ça aussi qui laisse le doute



Je vais attendre pour voir , la personne de chez Apple m'a bien dis qu'un courrier avec ma facture me sera expédier par la poste


----------



## Nico1971 (27 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je vais attendre pour voir , la personne de chez Apple m'a bien dis qu'un courrier avec ma facture me sera expédier par la poste



Merci on se tient au courant


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Merci on se tient au courant



Ok je vous redis cela


----------



## jogary (27 Septembre 2014)

Iphone 6 commandé cette semaine  expédié le 06 octobre chez SFR :mouais:

J'attends...

Pour apple care, oui je l'ai pris pour le mac, pas pour l'iphone 6. Si PB, je le ferai réparer en "local"


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

jogary a dit:


> Iphone 6 commandé cette semaine  expédié le 06 octobre chez SFR :mouais:
> 
> J'attends...
> 
> Pour apple care, oui je l'ai pris pour le mac, pas pour l'iphone 6. Si PB, je le ferai réparer en "local"



Tu avais pris l'Apple care a l'achat du Mac ?


----------



## jogary (27 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Tu avais pris l'Apple care a l'achat du Mac ?



Mon premier mac, non et revendu au bout d'un an 
Le deuxième, oui, à l'achat. J'avais eu à l'époque 4 gigas de RAM gratuites ( 8 au total ) 
A mon avis ( cela n'engage que moi ) pour l'iphone, je préfère économiser cette assurance...en gros, ce serait le prix d'une réparation


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Septembre 2014)

Petite question pour l'Apple Care + pour iPhone, on a 60 ou 90 jours après achat pour y souscrire ?
Car j'hésite à y souscrire ... Très soigneux avec mes téléphones je n'ai jamais eu de soucis mais bon on est pas a l'abri d'une bricole ...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Petite question pour l'Apple Care + pour iPhone, on a 60 ou 90 jours après achat pour y souscrire ?
> Car j'hésite à y souscrire ... Très soigneux avec mes téléphones je n'ai jamais eu de soucis mais bon on est pas a l'abri d'une bricole ...



C' est 60 Jours


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> C' est 60 Jours



Ok merci 
Va falloir que je me décide vite alors !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2014)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Ok merci
> Va falloir que je me décide vite alors !



surtout que si vous attendez , comme moi

exemple j'ai  acheté mon mobile le 19 Septembre 2014  , j'ai pris Apple care hier 

la fin de mon contrat Apple care  est le 19 Septembre 2016 

Il ce base sur e jour de votre achat


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Septembre 2014)

bon certains ont des news de Fnac par hasard ? Je désespère.......


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> bon certains ont des news de Fnac par hasard ? Je désespère.......



Toujours rien ?


----------



## greenhoouse (29 Septembre 2014)

Il y en avait hier à la Fnac de Montpellier des 6 et des 6 plus 64/128 quasi tout les couleurs... Et non réservé car mon frère en as acheter un 128 gris sidéral


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Toujours rien ?



non rien  rien ne bouge sur le site ! Sur Paris rien en mag non plus !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




greenhoouse a dit:


> Il y en avait hier à la Fnac de Montpellier des 6 et des 6 plus 64/128 quasi tout les couleurs... Et non réservé car mon frère en as acheter un 128 gris sidéral



vraiment ?  rien sur Paris...j'attends depuis le 12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenhoouse (29 Septembre 2014)

ArnoJF a dit:


> non rien  rien ne bouge sur le site ! Sur Paris rien en mag non plus !!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------
> 
> ...



aprés je sais pas les stock;... mais en tout cas mon frère a pu acheté son iphone 6 plus sans réservations ni pré-commande ect.... et le vendeur lui a proposé toutes les couleurs. C'est bizarre qu'il y est rien sur Paris et qu'il y est du stock a mtp


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

Assez étrange a la Fnac


----------



## Nico1971 (29 Septembre 2014)

il est intéressant de savoir que SFD (société financière de distribution) est le premier partenaire de SFR (beaucoup d'espace SFR appartiennent à SFD) mais aussi l'un des partenaires principaux de la FNAC, donc il est facile de s'imaginer que si SFR à du mal à fournir des iPhones quant est il de la FNAC ? à vous d'interpréter les conclusions.
Pour info
http://www.sfdnet.fr/nous-decouvrir/-propos-de-sfd/sfd-espace-sfr.html


----------



## ArnoJF (29 Septembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> il est intéressant de savoir que SFD (société financière de distribution) est le premier partenaire de SFR (beaucoup d'espace SFR appartiennent à SFD) mais aussi l'un des partenaires principaux de la FNAC, donc il est facile de s'imaginer que si SFR à du mal à fournir des iPhones quant est il de la FNAC ? à vous d'interpréter les conclusions.
> Pour info
> http://www.sfdnet.fr/nous-decouvrir/-propos-de-sfd/sfd-espace-sfr.html



oui donc SFR pique tous les stocks...parce qu'en regardant sur istocknow ils sont réapprovisionnés régulièrement !!!


----------



## YanCT (30 Septembre 2014)

Savez ce qu'il en est de l'état des stocks sur Matériel.net ? J'ai commandé un iphone 6 4,7" 64go Or la semaine dernière et ça m'étonne qu'un site aussi serieu n'ai pas de stock quand on voit que le site d'Apple annonce plus que 7 à 10 jours pour le même téléphone ! 

Le service client m'indique que le téléphone est pénurique chez leur fournisseur...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Septembre 2014)

Je te confirme... Commandé un vendredi vendredi 19, j'ai reçu le mien mardi 23 via Sosh


----------



## YanCT (30 Septembre 2014)

Oui mais cela ne m'aide pas... Je voulais savoir en gros si yen a qui ont fait l'expérience de la précommande chez matériel. Net ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Septembre 2014)

Non mais j'ai tenté Boulanger et y ai vite renoncé. A ta place j'en fera de même. Suis sur istocknow pour savoir où commander c'est le plus simple.


----------



## YanCT (30 Septembre 2014)

Ok merci pour tout je vais voir ça de suite


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

Il doit bien y en avoir en stock quand mème


----------



## YanCT (30 Septembre 2014)

Bon et bien ça ne m'avance à rien... J'habite sur l'ile de la réunion donc je ne peux pas commander chez free sosh ou SFR ! Ni même orange.  

Les fois d'avant pour le 5 et 5s j'avais acheté directement sur Apple et j'avais trouvé ça trop long haha. 

Et Matériel.net est le seul à livrer en chronopost à la réunion.. On ne m'y prendra plus !


----------



## edf84 (30 Septembre 2014)

Mon Iphone 6 continue a se balader dans le monde...
Commandé sur l'Apple Store, il est apparemment partie de Chine le 25/09/2014.
Livraison normalement prévue entre le 29 et le 30 Septembre.
Depuis, d'après le suivie UPS, il se promène dans le monde... 
Chine, Corée, Kazakhstan, Pologne, re Kazakhstan, re Pologne et maintenant un message d'Apple qui s'excuse du retard !!!! sans plus d'explication et UPS qui ajuste son suivie avec un message bidon d'un problème technique.
A MECHANICAL FAILURE HAS DELAYED DELIVERY. WE'RE ADJUSTING PLANS TO DELIVER YOUR PACKAGE AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE.

Bravo, pour un produit a plus de 700 euro, on pourrait espérer un peut plus de sérieux d'Apple et d'UPS....


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Mon Iphone 6 continue a se balader dans le monde...
> Commandé sur l'Apple Store, il est apparemment partie de Chine le 25/09/2014.
> Livraison normalement prévue entre le 29 et le 30 Septembre.
> Depuis, d'après le suivie UPS, il se promène dans le monde...
> ...



Ou habitez vous?


----------



## edf84 (30 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Ou habitez vous?



Dans la Vaucluse...
J'ai un Apple Store sur Aix en Provence si j'ai besoin.
Mais la commande en ligne sur le site Apple, c'était le plus simple. Surtout que je ne suis pas a un jour près, pour le moment j'ai encore mon Iphone 5.
On va dire que c'est la faute à pas de chance, pour être gentil avec eux...


----------



## edf84 (1 Octobre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Mon Iphone 6 continue a se balader dans le monde...
> Commandé sur l'Apple Store, il est apparemment partie de Chine le 25/09/2014.
> Livraison normalement prévue entre le 29 et le 30 Septembre.
> Depuis, d'après le suivie UPS, il se promène dans le monde...
> ...



Bon ce matin le suivie UPS a enfin bougé de façon positive...
Mon Iphone 6 est repartie de Pologne  en passant par l'Allemagne 
Il continue sa ballade, pour une arrivée apparemment sur Marignane Aéroport ce matin.
A suivre donc, avec un peu de chance je l'aurais dans la journée


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Bon ce matin le suivie UPS a enfin bougé de façon positive...
> Mon Iphone 6 est repartie de Pologne  en passant par l'Allemagne
> Il continue sa ballade, pour une arrivée apparemment sur Marignane Aéroport ce matin.
> A suivre donc, avec un peu de chance je l'aurais dans la journée



Bonne chance


----------



## YanCT (1 Octobre 2014)

Toujours personne pour me faire part de son expérience avec Materiel.net ? J'ai commandé le mien je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2014)

YanCT a dit:


> Toujours personne pour me faire part de son expérience avec Materiel.net ? J'ai commandé le mien je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles



Non désolé :rose:


----------



## edf84 (1 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bonne chance



Cette fois c'était la bonne...
Mon Iphone 6 est enfin chez moi.
C'est beau, mais c'est vrais que c'est bien plus grand que nos 5 !!!
Il faudra s'y habituer c'est sur, mais ça tient encore dans la main, donc ça va.
En plus il est vraiment léger, ça c'est top.
Premier test ce soir, une fois la sauvegarde de mon iphone 5c faite sur mon Mac.


----------



## YanCT (2 Octobre 2014)

Matériel.net s'active enfin ! C'est passé au statut en cours de préparation  
Les connaissant il devait donc être être expédié ce soir,  hop un chronopost vers la réunion j'espère l'avoir lundi ou mardi ><

Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse il est toujours en statut pénurique sur leur site


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

YanCT a dit:


> Matériel.net s'active enfin ! C'est passé au statut en cours de préparation
> Les connaissant il devait donc être être expédié ce soir,  hop un chronopost vers la réunion j'espère l'avoir lundi ou mardi ><
> 
> Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse il est toujours en statut pénurique sur leur site



Content pour toi que cela bouge


----------



## jogary (3 Octobre 2014)

Horreur enfer et damnation    !

Je viens de recevoir un mel de SFR à 19h00 !!!

Je cite :

_" Cher(e).......

Vous avez précommandé sur notre site en date du 24/09/2014 le nouvel iPhone
et nous vous en remercions.

Suite à un retard de livraison de notre fournisseur, nous ne serons pas en mesure dexpédier votre commande dans les délais annoncés au moment de votre achat. 

Lexpédition de votre commande est désormais prévue à partir du 20 octobre 2014 
Nous vous informerons par email et SMS de son expédition. 

Merci pour votre confiance.

D'autres nouvelles très bientôt,
L'équipe SFR_ "

Comment vais-je attendre encore 15 jours ?  :mouais:


----------



## spyro56 (3 Octobre 2014)

Moi sur le store je suis passé de :



> Articles en cours de traitement  Prêt pour expédition : 7- 10 business days
> Livraison : 15 Oct, 2014 - 20 Oct, 2014



a aujourd'hui:



> État	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Retard d'expédition		7 oct.
> Livraison estimée	13 octobre 2014



Allez plus que 10jrs a attendre


----------



## greenhoouse (4 Octobre 2014)

jogary a dit:


> Horreur enfer et damnation    !
> 
> Je viens de recevoir un mel de SFR à 19h00 !!!
> 
> ...




Pu....rée  &#128552;&#128552; tu as commander un 6 ou un 6 plus ? Ça fait vraiment long si tu as un App Store à côté t'aurais plus vite fait d'aller faire ton renouvèlement de forfait la bas


Édit 

Pourtant il y a du stock chez SFR tu devrait ptet les appeler pour pousser un peu car c'est se que j'ai fait chez orange il garde du stock pour les nouveaux clients mais si t'appelle ils vont pas te dire qu'il garde de stock pour les nouveaux clients (ça se fait pas lol) et du coup il te l'enverrons enfin je pense

http://www.istocknow.com/fr


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Pas sympa chez SFR  , je suis content d'être chez Orange


----------



## jfkm (4 Octobre 2014)

Voila pourquoi je ne commande jamais où que ce soit...

Je passe TOUJOURS par mon espace SFR, toujours le même. Je paye QUAND elle me donne l'appareil en main propre !

Cette année encore j'ai plusieurs fois failli céder à l'envie de précommander en ligne, quand je voyais les difficultés dapprovisionnement des espaces boutiques.

J'ai juste glissé un mot à ma petite vendeuse favorite dès le jour de la sortie du 6, et 6 jours plus tard, elle m'a appelé pour me dire que le 6 que je souhaitais était dispo dans sa boutique. Et basta.


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Voila pourquoi je ne commande jamais où que ce soit...
> 
> Je passe TOUJOURS par mon espace SFR, toujours le même. Je paye QUAND elle me donne l'appareil en main propre !
> 
> ...



 c'est ça des relations humaines, et tant mieux il faut continuer dans ce sens, tout comme ces forums de discussions


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

je n'ai pas de " vendeuse favorite " mais j'ai précommandé mon iPhone 6 le jour mmdm des précommandes et j'ai reçu le 19  comme convenu l'iPhone 

Bravo Orange


----------



## jogary (4 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Voila pourquoi je ne commande jamais où que ce soit...
> 
> *Je passe TOUJOURS par mon espace SFR,* toujours le même. Je paye QUAND elle me donne l'appareil *en main propre !*
> 
> ...



Hélas mon bon ami !  J'ai bien essayé, mais trop tard 

Pour la *livraison *de l'iphone 6, rien ne se fait dans l'espace SFR, apple l'a interdit, obligatoirement par un " point relais" :mouais:
De toute façon, ils n'en ont pas ou plus ! 

Et si je l'ai fait par téléphone avec SFR, c'est pour le prix que j'ai eu l'i6, et surtout, une remise sur mon forfait conséquente ( en passant par le service résiliation ) tout en gardant mon numéro bien sûr...Les espace SFR ne font pas de remise ( à ma connaissance )

J'ai bien sûr appelé SFR ce matin et là :    :mouais: !
_"Si si, l'expédition est prévue pour 13h01"  _( précis les alberts) contraire au mel d'hier soir.
Donc, je vais attendre et voir qui a raison...


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> je n'ai pas de " vendeuse favorite " mais j'ai précommandé mon iPhone 6 le jour mmdm des précommandes et j'ai reçu le 19  comme convenu l'iPhone
> 
> Bravo Orange



Il ne nous a pas dit si elle est mignonne sa "petite vendeuse favorite" et toi Jura serais tu un privilégié


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Il ne nous a pas dit si elle est mignonne sa "petite vendeuse favorite" et toi Jura serais tu un privilégié



je vais cela a chaque sortie d'iPhone et j'ai toujours reçu mon iPhone a la date de sortie , jamais un jour de retard


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> je vais cela a chaque sortie d'iPhone et j'ai toujours reçu mon iPhone a la date de sortie , jamais un jour de retard



La fidélité paye


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> La fidélité paye



Je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est la fidélité qui fais cela mais plus de 18 ans avec le meme numéro de portable et toujours chez Orange


----------



## jfkm (4 Octobre 2014)

Ma petite vendeuse favorite n'est effectivement pas désagréable à regarder... !!

Mais elle est surtout très compétente.

J'ai entre 3 et 4 forfaits simultanés (pro/perso) depuis 10 ans chez eux.

LA SEULE fois, je dis bien la seule, où je suis passé par un autre espace SFR (pour l'achat de l'Iphone 5 à l'époque), j'ai eu des galères sur la facturation (prélèvement du forfait qui ne correspondait pas avec le prix convenu en boutique)... et ai du à me galérer XXX fois avec le service client SFR où il est souvent difficile de se faire comprendre.

DEPUIS, TERMINE !!

Je reste dans mon espace, et avec MA vendeuse !! Elle connait l'ensemble de mes forfaits, et sait toujours m'expliquer pour faire des "coups" intéressants en renouvellement de mobile ( Iphone 6 64GO à 190 euros cette fois ci, par exemple).

Et si le montant du prélèvement n'est pas identique à ce qu'elle m'a écrit clairement sur le contrat, je peux DIRECTEMENT aller la voir...

Effectivement, elle m'a expliqué que les boutiques n'offrent pas les mêmes promos que sur le net où téléphone...

MAIS quand ils veulent, ils peuvent passer par le biais de "remises commerciales", par exemple. Dans mon cas, c'est ce qu'elle a fait


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Ma petite vendeuse favorite n'est effectivement pas désagréable à regarder... !!
> 
> Mais elle est surtout très compétente.
> 
> ...



Ah ont y arrive a cette petite vendeuse charmante


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est la fidélité qui fais cela mais plus de 18 ans avec le meme numéro de portable et toujours chez Orange



Si 18 ans ce n'est pas être fidèle, il y en a qui font même pas le 1/3 avec leur compagne 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> Ah ont y arrive a cette petite vendeuse charmante


Bingo


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Si 18 ans ce n'est pas être fidèle, il y en a qui font même pas le 1/3 avec leur compagne
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------
> 
> ...



Avec ma femme , beaucoup plus longtemps


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Avec ma femme , beaucoup plus longtemps



Toutes mes félicitations, alors la je m'incline :king:


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Toutes mes félicitations, alors la je m'incline :king:



--> Rire


----------



## jogary (4 Octobre 2014)

J'avoue que garder son numéro ( le même ) depuis aussi longtemps  

Premier portable pour moi en 1994 ( FT avec itinéris ! ) et j'ai toujours gardé le portable !!! Si sis si ! ( un nokia... )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------

J'ai tout essayé avec SFR ! :mouais: Même la tentative de résil ! 

Rien à faire, apple les livrera mi-octobre, expédition à compter du 20 octobre


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

jogary a dit:


> J'avoue que garder son numéro ( le même ) depuis aussi longtemps
> 
> Premier portable pour moi en 1994 ( FT avec itinéris ! ) et j'ai toujours gardé le portable !!! Si sis si ! ( un nokia... )
> 
> ...



Pas très cool pour toi :rose:


----------



## jogary (4 Octobre 2014)

Bon...il n'y a pas quelqu'un à côté de chez moi juste pour l'essayer  :mouais: 

( pas d'apple store dans le coin...!  )

J'ai vraiment hâte de retrouver mes applis et tout le reste !!! 

_( plein le derri... de ce sam...de mouise  )_


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Octobre 2014)

jogary a dit:


> Bon...il n'y a pas quelqu'un à côté de chez moi juste pour l'essayer  :mouais:
> 
> ( pas d'apple store dans le coin...!  )
> 
> ...



Viens dans ch'nord, tu cheras bein rechu. Frites Carbo Picon Bir et un essaie d'iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Viens dans ch'nord, tu cheras bein rechu. Frites Carbo Picon Bir et un essaie d'iPhone 6 Plus.



l'écoute pas , viens dans le Jura 
livré le 19 

c'est ou le ch'nord ?


----------



## Nico1971 (4 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> l'écoute pas , viens dans le Jura
> livré le 19
> 
> c'est ou le ch'nord ?



Demande à notre Dany Boon régional, il t'expliquera d'ailleurs tu es le bienvenue aussi


----------



## jfkm (5 Octobre 2014)

Moi, j'dis rien, mais en Bretagne, j'ai un tite vendeuse SFR qui...

Non, rien... !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Moi, j'dis rien, mais en Bretagne, j'ai un tite vendeuse SFR qui...
> 
> Non, rien... !



Qui quoi ??  allez dis nous


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Qui quoi ??  allez dis nous



Et c'est pas fini.......


----------

